# Gay Day at Disney



## American_Jihad (May 10, 2012)

*Gay Days is stage for banner wars*

Updated: Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 6:24 PM EDT


ORLANDO, Fla. (WOFL FOX 35) - The first weekend of June marks the annual gathering of lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgendered (LGBT) locals and tourists known as Gay Days. The event, now over two decades old, began as a single day at Walt Disney World Resort's Magic Kingdom theme park but has since grown into a multi-day, multi-attraction affair which brings millions of dollars to local coffers.

It also brings out protesters who say the event is an assault on traditional family values. 

Florida Family Association (FFA) has raised over $4,000 to fly banners over Disney this year, alerting visitors to gays in the parks. "You can help spare thousands of children from being exposed to this highly offensive Gay Day at Disney event," reads a statement on the organization's website.

FFA says the airplane banner is the most cost effective way to "warn" families before they spend money on tickets and parking. They say it helps to inform families before they "expose their children to same-sex revelry" and "commit a day for fun now ruined."

Now, it appears an organization which promotes Orlando as a gay-friendly destination is borrowing the tactic from the FFA's playbook.

OrlandoGayTravel.com, which bills itself as "the official non-profit LGBT Convention and Visitors Bureau," is hoping to take to the air with banners of their own. As part of the "Gay-friendly Sky Campaign," the website plans to use a primary banner which will read, "Gay Friendly, Everyone Friendly!"

"Our destination is in the top 10 most visited places for LGBT tourist and the American Hotel and Lodging Association estimate gay-travelers spent $3.0 billion last year in Orlando," reads a statement on OrlandoGayTravel.com.

They say that as funds allow, additional banners would display the messages, "Welcome LGBT Visitors" and "Thanks LGBT for $3.0 Billion."


Read more: Gay Days is stage for banner wars



​


----------



## BDBoop (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for being LGBT friendly.


----------



## syrenn (May 10, 2012)

I have less problem with gay days at Disney then i do with the children's miracle network take over.....


----------



## syrenn (May 10, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Thanks for being LGBT friendly.




Disney has been doing this for as long as i have had an annual pass. I have as yet to come across_ any_ inappropriate behavior.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 13, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...



You haven't seen anything like THIS YET?...


----------



## ThinkCritically (May 13, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



That was nice


----------



## syrenn (May 13, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





 


And that was supposed to shock me? Sorry, you failed. Ive seen all that up close and personal...not just some pic you grab off the web. 


First off.. Disney would not let anyone in looking like that. So again.... i have never seen anything inappropriate at Disney gay days.


----------



## garyganu (May 14, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Gay activists are notorious for mocking Christianity.


----------



## del (May 14, 2012)

garyganu said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



suck it up


----------



## rightwinger (May 14, 2012)

garyganu said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



And Christians have always treated gays so well...


----------



## Katzndogz (May 14, 2012)

Gay day at Disneyland might be bad with public sex common but it is still a vast improvement over the clandestine red shirt days when Disneyland didn't know, no one knew.  The designated red shirt day was by word of mouth over the internet.   In those days fights were the norm as men who had no idea this was a designated gay day and inadvertently wore red.  Gays wore red so they would recognize one another.  Woe be to the clueless man who had no idea and wore red.

At least Gay Days at Disneyland is a day when gays bring their own children.   The ones interested in public sex get a damper put on the activities by their own species.   Gay days is no worse than any other group having a designated day when the park changes the rules to accommodate that group.   Just tell people.  Publicize it so that anyone who does not want to deal with open homosexuality can decide for themselves whether to go on that day or not.   It's best all the way around.


----------



## garyganu (May 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> garyganu said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



IMO, Christians, as a group, are much more loving and tolerant than the gay activists.

Gay activists use tactics of bullying and intimidation to silence any opposition to their agenda.. 

People have become afraid to speak out against the radical gay agenda as a result. However, gay activists continually make viscous attacks on Christianity with virtual impunity.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 14, 2012)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...




IIRC, this is not an event organized or sponsored by Disney, an oft thought misconception.

This is an external group of individuals/groups that picked a certain day and decided to go to Disney.



>>>>


----------



## Katzndogz (May 14, 2012)

WorldWatcher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



It is recognized by Disneyland.  Disneyland remarks the day by putting up a sign at the ticket kiosk.  THe same as they put up a sign welcoming any group.


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
What i don't get is, they talk about wanting the same rights and benefits that the rest of us have.  They want to make being gay a normal thing.  But then they do things like this...not so much having the "event" as how they dress and act out in public.  Even heterosexual couples don't do things like this..their actions at these events are not "normal".  I'm sure a lot of gay couples don't go overboard with this, i know quite a few that you would have no idea they are gay.  Then you get the wierdo's that want to dress extravagantly like women and they just plain look stupid!  

With this, how are we supposed to believe they want to be "equal"?????


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 14, 2012)

Goofy. Just plain Goofy.


----------



## blastoff (May 14, 2012)

We never go on gay weekend because they jack the price of fudge up so high.


----------



## rightwinger (May 14, 2012)

blastoff said:


> We never go on gay weekend because they jack the price of fudge up so high.



How much do you usually pay for your fudge?


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> What i don't get is, they talk about wanting the same rights and benefits that the rest of us have.  They want to make being gay a normal thing.  But then they do things like this...not so much having the "event" as how they dress and act out in public.  Even heterosexual couples don't do things like this..their actions at these events are not "normal".  I'm sure a lot of gay couples don't go overboard with this, i know quite a few that you would have no idea they are gay.  Then you get the wierdo's that want to dress extravagantly like women and they just plain look stupid!
> 
> With this, how are we supposed to believe they want to be "equal"?????



Most gays and lesbians don't dress up like this and act out in public.  We live quiet lives like everyone else.  I've never been to Disneyland.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 14, 2012)

garyganu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > garyganu said:
> ...



This post isn't an example of a loving Christian message.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 14, 2012)

Everyday is Gay Day at Disneyland.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 14, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Putting a sign up does not mean they are sponsoring the event.


>>>>


----------



## rightwinger (May 14, 2012)

garyganu said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > garyganu said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (May 14, 2012)

Anyway we can get a strippers day or swingers day over at the water park?


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

garyganu said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





 


good for them.


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

WorldWatcher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I know it is not a Disney event... nor is it something that they publicize.  "Disney Gay Days" is unofficially what it has become to be know as.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2012)

I find it interesting that gays say that one's sexual preference shouldn't (and doesn't) matter . . . and then they turn around and announce it to the world. 

I seriously don't care who you sleep with so please stop telling me.  TIA.


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> What i don't get is, they talk about wanting the same rights and benefits that the rest of us have.  They want to make being gay a normal thing.  But then they do things like this...not so much having the "event" as how they dress and act out in public.  Even heterosexual couples don't do things like this..their actions at these events are not "normal".  I'm sure a lot of gay couples don't go overboard with this, i know quite a few that you would have no idea they are gay.  Then you get the wierdo's that want to dress extravagantly like women and they just plain look stupid!
> 
> With this, how are we supposed to believe they want to be "equal"?????




Dont do thinks like what? ... go to Disneyland?  They look like everyone else at Disneyland.... shorts, shirts and hats....


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

Sky Dancer said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> ...







You have never been to Disneyland??!!??.... Where have you been all your life?


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

Sky Dancer said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> ...



I understand that Sky...that's why i said what i did.  The couples i know act NOTHING like this, at least in public.  But i guess it would be the same thing as some of the wacky Christians out there.  I'm Christian, but i don't try to force my beliefs and lifestyle on others...where many others, i guess "radical" Christians, are the reason so many non-believers hate us.  
I absolutely don't hate gays....but i hate the way some of them act in public.  They seem to think it's FUN to do this knowing what people are going to think of them.


----------



## rightwinger (May 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> I find it interesting that gays say that one's sexual preference shouldn't (and doesn't) matter . . . and then they turn around and announce it to the world.
> 
> I seriously don't care who you sleep with so please stop telling me.  TIA.



I believe their point is that they should be able to announce it to he world without having to live in the shadows out of fear of recrimination


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> ...



I'm talking about the "event", not just the fact that they went to Disneyland.  And yes, most likely a lot of them do look like everyone else.  Like I said, i know many gays do NOT act or dress extravegantly or put on a big show by dressing up in stupid outfits to make themselves stand out...but many do too.  These people are the ones i have a problem with...just like i have a problem with radical Christians that just seem to want to shove our religion down other's throats and make all the rest of us look bad...they make me sick.  The gays that want to dress up and flaunt their lifestyle in front of the world make me sick too.  

If they want respect and want everyone to see that they're just as normal as anyone else...then they need to prove it.  This isn't doing it...........


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that gays say that one's sexual preference shouldn't (and doesn't) matter . . . and then they turn around and announce it to the world.
> ...



That probably is the point of most of them....it's the goofy ones that dress up like in the pictures posted here, i can't take them seriously.  And they ruin it for the ones that just want to live their lives like all other couples.  If they want respect from everyone else, then they need to show some respect also.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I find it interesting that gays say that one's sexual preference shouldn't (and doesn't) matter . . . and then they turn around and announce it to the world.
> ...




And in the same breath they point out that one's sexual preference doesn't make any difference.

Which is it?  Does it matter or not?

It's like people saying that one's race doesn't make any difference (and it doesn't) but then they (the one's who say it doesn't matter) keep bringing up race.  



There will always be people who are prejudiced against others for whatever reason.  Standing and loudly shouting 'hey, lookee here, I am xxx (gay, black, left handed, whatever) and you WILL accept me whether you like it or not' will not change anyone's mind and to people like me who don't care, it only serves to piss off and annoy.

Live your life, be happy, and stop trying to get the world's approval.


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...




Ill agree with that.... i am not fond of the over the top in your face crap either.


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



The only problem (and I do appreciate your posts) with that scenario is - what if being happy includes being able to marry their heart's desire?


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That's the only place where 'announcing' one's sexual preference makes any sense because their sexual preference is directly tied to them not being able to marry.  Other than that?  I seriously don't get things like 'gay day at Disney' or 'gay parades' or whatever.

Other than marriage/civil unions, what rights are gay people denied?  None.  So the point of announcing their sexual preference is . . . .?


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Don't know. Rather like me being left-handed. When you're part of less than 10% of the population, it rather defines you.

One Christmas,  my sister told me she was jealous because my fiance and I could be affectionate with each other in front of family, and she and Anita couldn't. I said it's not can't. It's won't. You had a choice to make, and you chose to stay closeted. That's not on me.


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Too many people (not you) are comfortable in their ignorance. They think gays should be covered by the three monkeys (see, speak, hear no evil). They are NOT evil. People need to see that.

That's a big part of why I love Ellen, and John Barrowman. They are out there, they are amazing people, and everybody loves them. Not because they're gay, or despite the fact that they're gay, but just because they are wonderful people that you can't help help but smile back at.


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...





BDBoop said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I'm a lefty too.  I don't find that it defines me but rather it's just me, it's just how I am (but ok, I really, really, really like being left handed, not being like most others, the norm lol).  But I don't go around announcing it I just  . . . go around being.  If someone where to have a problem with my lefthandiness?  Then I see that as being their problem, not mine.  I don't find I need to be validated by strangers and quite frankly, I don't give a hoot what they think of me.  If they find me odd or quirky or  icky?   would be my reaction and I'd walk away.


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Hell, I ^5'd our waiter yesterday for being a lefty. I like it. I like that you're a lefty. It explains things.  KIDDING!


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Was that at Disney?

It didn't appear so to me by the background.

Immie


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Ah Zoom, so _that's _why you're such an odd duck!    Could be.


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



And a great banter buddy as well. ^5


----------



## rightwinger (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I happen to agree with you. I don't think that flamboyant gays help sell the point that.....We are like anyone else 

Most gays live their lives in obscurity. They work, support themselves and have loving monogamous partnerships. Having grown up in the 60s, I still cringe at two men kissing. But I don't mind mild public displays of affection or acknowledging their right to marry and raise a family.


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



I would agree.  I'm not a fan of any kind of "in your face" activity.  

I've never been to Disney during a Gay Day weekend.  Don't plan on doing so either.  I've never seen a Gay Parade and quite frankly, I don't care to either.  I'm willing to live and let live.  I want to be given that right back in return.  You hear stories of gays making out on the benches at Disney during Gay Day.  Truth or Fiction?  Anyone actually been there and seen it happen?

In regards to Gay Parades, I've seen plenty of pictures and videos, and even some news coverage, of the outrageous behavior, but quite frankly, I don't know whether that is the norm or just a few assholes that get a kick out of behaving like assholes.  To tell you the truth, I don't really care to find out.  I'm not planning on going to Downtown Tama in a few weeks to find out if the stories are true.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

Lefty here too and proud of it, but sometimes being a lefty can be a pain in the butt.  Many mechanical tools, and items such as the majority of scissors, are manufactured for right handed people.  Common things like hand held can openers can be difficult to manipulate for left handed people.

Immie


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...




I have been to Disney during gay days. My experience of it...was i didn't know it was gay days until i heard someone in the elevator complaining about it. I saw nothing that would have indicated it was "gay days"  I saw no crazy dressing or over the top public displays of affection.  

The mouse police is very on top of dress code and comportment .... they will boot _anyone _for crossing the line....gay or not. 

However, that is not to say that some will try and push the envelope to be expressly in you face.


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



That is kind of what I figured.

Immie


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...




Its just another day in Disneyland. Nothing remarkable at all.... The hoopla about it....is the only thing that calls attention to it. There was a push several years ago to try and get everyone to boycott Disneyland during gay days....

I was hoping they would....just to keep the numbers of people back and make for a more enjoyable time in the park.... no lines or crowds.


----------



## WorldWatcher (May 14, 2012)

syrenn said:


> I was hoping they would....just to keep the numbers of people back and make for a more enjoyable time in the park.... no lies or crowds. [/COLOR]




[Off Topic]

One of the best family vacations we ever had was the week we spent at Disney World.  We stayed on property at the Shades of Green, no lines, no waits.

The son was a year in middle school, the daughter was in 6th grade.  We checked with the school and they wouldn't miss anything major so we pulled them out the week prior to Christmas break.  I think the year we went Christmas break started on the 21st, so we would have taken them out of school on the 14th and flew into Orlando, it was a Saturday to Saturday stay.

That 2-3 week period between the end of the Thanksgiving Holiday and the end of school for the Christmas Holiday was a perfect time to go.

[That was the one and only time we ever pulled kids out of school for a vaction, but it was worth it.  Now there both in college.]


[/Off Topic]


>>>>


----------



## Jos (May 14, 2012)

Does Disney have a dedicated straight, heterosexual day too?


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

WorldWatcher said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping they would....just to keep the numbers of people back and make for a more enjoyable time in the park.... no lies or crowds. [/COLOR]
> ...



LOL.... the best time i ever spent at disneyland was  for several months just after 911. I was there just about ever other week for months. No lines... walk ups to every ride.... Think about it... walking up to space mountain... walking in..and into a car.. no one else there... ya go around..and no one in line to get into your car. They let me go around again.... It was like that on everything. It was sad that no one was there...but great for me!!!  It also made for great pics on tower of terror...


----------



## syrenn (May 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> Does Disney have a dedicated straight, heterosexual day too?




That's just it.... disney is not dedicating any days to ...gay only.


----------



## Jos (May 14, 2012)

syrenn said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Does Disney have a dedicated straight, heterosexual day too?
> ...



 could I ware my T shirt, Normal size cock seeks normal size vagina for mutual fun?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 14, 2012)

Jos said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



I am pretty sure you would be escorted out for that.


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




I suspect they would offer him one of two options first.

1) He could buy and wear a Disney T-Shirt at a price of $59.99 for a shirt that is worth $5.99.

2) He could wear his shirt inside out all day.

Immie


----------



## garyganu (May 14, 2012)

Sky Dancer said:


> garyganu said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sky please explain why this post is not in keeping with Christian values. 

(Thanking you in advance for your thoughtful response) Please b e specific. Thanks again.


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I don't know who John is....but i absolutely love Ellen!  Even though i don't agree with her lifestyle, she's a wonderful person!  She's done so much for others and i would LOVE to go to one of her shows!  She's awesome!!!


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Agree too...except the part of "Marrying'.  I know it's just me, but i don't like the idea of it being called a marriage.  Call it a Civil Union or whatever and give them ALL the benefits of a married couple.  I couldn't care less about that....but because i'm a Christian i do not believe in a Christian Marriage for them or forcing a Christian Church to marry them.  I can't help it, but it's just how i feel.  Other than that...i have no problem with whatever they want to do.


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



But if they are christians, and it's a marriage, why should it be called something else?


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



It seems as if you would relegate homosexuals to a different kind of union... a separate but equal marriage.  How is that different from segregation of schools?

Personally, I think marriage is a rite of the church and should remain as such.  I think all current marriages and future "marriages" whether gay or straight should be treated as "civil unions" and given the exact same rights and privileges regardless of the make up of the couple.  

Marriage is a rite of the church.  Those who want to be married in the church can be married in the church and have their union blessed by the Lord.   That rite extends to homosexuals in that there are churches that open their arms to sinners who happen to be homosexuals.  Members of those churches are loved by the Lord in the same way as sinners who call my denomination "home" are loved by the Lord.   

I expect no more or less mercy from the Lord than will be shown to my homosexual brother.

Immie


----------



## hortysir (May 14, 2012)

Another "Gays/Christians are better than Christians/Gays" thread


----------



## Caroljo (May 14, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I can't agree that the rite extends to homosexuals...i know there are church's that open their arms to gays.  But it says in the bible that homosexuality is an abomination to the Lord.  Yes, God loves the gays just as he loves the rest of us....but He also said *marriage* is between a MAN and a WOMAN.  

Being gay is no more a sin than any other sins.  I sin, i'm no better than them.  BUT, it's that God told us what a marriage is.  I can't morally say it's ok with me if they have a wedding ceremony in a church....i just can't.  And i know it's up to God to handle their sins and mine...just as he'll handle the Church that agrees to marry them.  And i'm not saying that Gays cannot be Christian, but i believe they misunderstand or interpret what is said in the Bible the way they want to...and are not actually understanding what God is saying.


----------



## Immanuel (May 14, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...





> But it says in the bible that homosexuality is an abomination to the Lord.



Did you have bacon for breakfast on Sunday morning?  Do you like the taste of a good pork chop now and then?  I really do not want to start skimming though the Law as presented in Leviticus or Deuteronomy to find the laws you are guilty of breaking.



> Yes, God loves the gays just as he loves the rest of us....but He also said *marriage* is between a MAN and a WOMAN.



It does?  Don't take this wrong, but I have to ask you for Chapter and Verse.  I'm pretty knowledgable about the Bible and I can't think of where I have read that and honestly, I have looked.



> And i'm not saying that Gays cannot be Christian, but i believe they misunderstand or interpret what is said in the Bible the way they want to...and are not actually understanding what God is saying.



I believe they do as well.  I also believe that they are not actually understanding what God is saying... I wish to heck that I could say that I have a clear understanding of what the Bible is saying and that I have never once misinterpreted God's word, or that if I have, that I have corrected that error and my (and only my) interpretation is 100% accurate and that all of you who believe in the Bible have errors in your beliefs because obviously mine is the only correct interpretation and you all are just plain wrong... I can't say that.

Please take this as a friend speaking to a friend.  I know you are Christ centered in the same way as I am, but in this case, I think you are wrong. I know that my interpretation has errors in it.  I trust in the Lord to correct those errors if and when necessary.

Immie


----------



## BDBoop (May 14, 2012)

What else can we find? Ah, yes.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> What else can we find? Ah, yes.



If it were up to the progressive liberals we'd have sharia law then what would you do...


----------



## BDBoop (May 15, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What else can we find? Ah, yes.
> ...



Have you lost your freakin mind.


----------



## Caroljo (May 15, 2012)

Immanuel said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I understand what you're saying too....and i don't believe that i know all about the Bible, nobody does.  And like you said, we all interpret it differently and i couldn't say that i'm "right"...all i can say is what i believe to be right.  But i believe the old laws (Old Testament) as you quoted does not pertain to NT Christians.  

I also don't know the exact verse about Man and Woman, but i will be looking.  I'm sure it's not the same exactly statement that i made.  But i also know He made Adam and Eve (man and woman) and that in Corinthians we are told homosexuality is an abomination to the Lord.  If he meant people to marry the same sex then I think He would have said that.  

I have to leave for work...but i'll be back


----------



## Caroljo (May 15, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...





Ok....i think i found something 

Hebrews 13:4
Marriage should be honored by all, and the marriage bed kept pure, for God will judge the adulterer *and all the sexually immoral*.

3.1 Corinthians 6:9
Or do you not know that wrongdoers will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: Neither the sexually immoral nor idolaters nor adulterers *nor men who have sex with men*1 Corinthians 6:8-10 (in Context) 1 Corinthians 6 (Whole Chapter) 

There are several more references...and by these passages, it's pretty clear what God thought of Marriage and of homosexuality.


----------



## Caroljo (May 15, 2012)

BDBoop said:


> What else can we find? Ah, yes.



Why do people always quote the OT like this?  There were no Christians at that time, and like myself, Christians follow the NT & the OT is basically a history lesson.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 15, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What else can we find? Ah, yes.
> ...



To show how absurd some of the OT verses are?


----------



## sealybobo (May 15, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Gay Days is stage for banner wars*
> 
> Updated: Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 6:24 PM EDT
> 
> ...



It is outragous that protesters would show up to picket another communities lifestyle.  What if people showed up to protest when we circumsize our children, or they show up to protest our church picnics.  Leave these fucking people alone.  Amazing you righties have to be fucking told.  Didn't your parents teach you manners?  Fact is, they probably did teach you to be bigots.  That's ok, you are a dying minority.  Won't be long before you don't matter at all.  Like the Klan.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2012)

what God died and said the Christians were in charge of abusing gayys?


----------



## sealybobo (May 15, 2012)

Funny story.  Ceder Point in Ohio has gay day on Fathers Day.  Why Fathers Day?  To say FUCK YOU to all the fathers that disowned their sons and daughters.  Now instead of Fathers Day being a depressing day for these gay people, its a day of fun and unity.  

And omg, they were making out and fondling each other.  It wasn't  a place for kids that day.  I was disgusted.  But to be honest, maybe it was good for me.  Maybe everyone needs to be exposed to it for a full day.  Because at the end of the day, who gives a shit.

And I'm a voyer.  I like to people watch.  I think its funny shit.  Gross, but funny.  Sickest thing I ever watched.

But say something to them standing in line!  I dare you!  I bet you the protesters stay out of the park at Disney.  Cause if you crossed these guys in line, they'd kill you.  Me and my buddies kept pointing out gays we wouldn't fuck with.  There were a lot of them.  They were big and muscular and will scratch your eyes out.  LOL.  

So why would anyone protest to spoil these people's day?  I say the gays should kill their asses out in the parking lot.  Anyone showing up to protest doesn't deserve to live.  Because you know what they say?  Live and let live.  They don't let live.


----------



## sealybobo (May 15, 2012)

Florida has stand your ground laws?  I want to pass a law that if you are protesting gays, the gays can shoot at you.


----------



## Caroljo (May 15, 2012)

Sky Dancer said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I agree many verses are absurd....but it seems unbelievers still think today that we follow these laws!


----------



## BDBoop (May 15, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What else can we find? Ah, yes.
> ...



Okay. What did Jesus say about homosexuals.


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Funny story.  Ceder Point in Ohio has gay day on Fathers Day.  Why Fathers Day?  To say FUCK YOU to all the fathers that disowned their sons and daughters.  Now instead of Fathers Day being a depressing day for these gay people, its a day of fun and unity.
> 
> And omg, they were making out and fondling each other.  It wasn't  a place for kids that day.  I was disgusted.  But to be honest, maybe it was good for me.  Maybe everyone needs to be exposed to it for a full day.  Because at the end of the day, who gives a shit.
> 
> ...







If this was my daddy I'd have to give him the boot...


----------



## BDBoop (May 15, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



I'm not an unbeliever, but thanks for the assumption.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 15, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with gay days at Disneyland.  Just let everyone know.  It should be their choice of whether they want to go to the park or not.  It's disturbing that gays don't want anyone to know and have that choice.


----------



## syrenn (May 15, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Funny story.  Ceder Point in Ohio has gay day on Fathers Day.  Why Fathers Day?  To say FUCK YOU to all the fathers that disowned their sons and daughters.  Now instead of Fathers Day being a depressing day for these gay people, its a day of fun and unity.
> ...






And what does this pic have to do with disney gay days?


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2012)

syrenn said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Nothing, I was talking to bobo about his Ohio fathers day B/S...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 15, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Florida has stand your ground laws?  I want to pass a law that if you are protesting gays, the gays can shoot at you.



Are you going to take it in yo ass for team-gay, if you do you probably won't be able to pass anything for a while...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2012)

*Battling banners will fly over Disney for Gay Days*

By Sara K. Clarke, Orlando Sentinel
5/23/12


Tourists in town next week could see two very different messages if they look skyward once Gay Days rolls into town: One will warn them away from an annual gay-and-lesbian celebration at Walt Disney World, while the other will welcome LGBT travelers and the dollars they spend in Orlando.

The aerial battle pits a conservative religious group against a local visitors bureau. Both groups said Wednesday they are planning to hire aircraft to fly banner messages over Orlando's tourist areas before or on June 2, which is the day that thousands of gays and lesbians are scheduled to visit the Magic Kingdom during the annual series of events known as Gay Days.

For the second year in a row, the Florida Family Association says it will fly a banner that states, "Warning Gay Day at Disney." OrlandoGayTravel.com, the recently launched gay convention-and-visitors bureau, is raising money to combat that message with a banner that states: "Gay Friendly, Everyone Friendly!"

Gay Days Banner Wars: Groups face off in the skies over Orlando for Gay Days 2012 - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Battling banners will fly over Disney for Gay Days*
> 
> By Sara K. Clarke, Orlando Sentinel
> 5/23/12
> ...




If your kid goes to Disney during Gay Day he might catch the ghey

You can't be too careful with the Gay agenda


----------



## BDBoop (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Battling banners will fly over Disney for Gay Days*
> ...



Personally, I'd rather have him catch teh ghey than teh stupid and teh hate.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 31, 2012)

Are they gonna do a stripper discount day at Disney?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 31, 2012)

There should be no problem whatsoever with gay days at Disneyland, just tell people so they can make other plans if they so choose.


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There should be no problem whatsoever with gay days at Disneyland, just tell people so they can make other plans if they so choose.



Shouldn't that apply to any special day?

I mean Senior Citizen day....who wants to dodge a bunch of walkers all day?
Jewish day.....you know how pushy those people can be
Tea Party Day......I don't even want to go there


----------



## Katzndogz (May 31, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There should be no problem whatsoever with gay days at Disneyland, just tell people so they can make other plans if they so choose.
> ...



Sure it should apply to any special day designated for some special interest group.  Disneyland has muslim days when the meals are halal and many of the rides are shut down if they would present a danger to someone in a headscarf.  Shouldn't people know this and decide for themselves if they want to go or not?   If there were some senior days wouldn't you want to know whether you were going to be fighting crowds in walkers and wheelchairs?   Wouldn't you rather make this decision for yourself?   No one is prohibiting someone from going to Disneyland on one of these special days.  They can still go.   They just go with knowledge that they may experience something different than they would if it was not one of these special days.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 31, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No stripper day? nudist day? swinger day? why are my people being excluded?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 31, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Get one going!   Disney doesn't make these special days.   They are designated by the group who then informs the park of the day and any special needs that might be required.  Disney then lets the group know of conflicts but it's up to them if they want to continue.  

Disney gay days started out as Red Shirt days.  Very informal, the designated day spread by word of mouth, through groups and the internet.  Disney wasn't told, no one was told.   Gays wore red shirts so they could recognize one another.   Unfortunately this resulted in some serious fights as men came to the park not knowing that their clothing marked them as a recognizable gay.   When they got insistently hit on, well, you can imagine the result.

It's much better to let people know what to expect.   Having publicized Gay Days has actually improved Disneyland because gays also bring their own children and families which has cut down on the overt sexual activity.


----------



## High_Gravity (May 31, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Well I'm guessing a swingers day, stripper day or nudist day would be out of the question because that would automatically exclude the kids who are the biggest part of the revenue stream there.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (May 31, 2012)

The Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence



Who are the Sisters?




The Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence® is a leading-edge Order of queer nuns. Since our first appearance in San Francisco on Easter Sunday, 1979, the Sisters have devoted ourselves to community service, ministry and outreach to those on the edges, and to promoting human rights, respect for diversity and spiritual enlightenment. We believe all people have a right to express their unique joy and beauty and we use humor and irreverent wit to expose the forces of bigotry, complacency and guilt that chain the human spirit.

what a tragic mission....!

Welcome to the Sisters


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Gay Days is stage for banner wars*
> 
> Updated: Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 6:24 PM EDT
> 
> ...



trollingbones gave me red for this pic, he said it was false adv, the pic is not in the article but under it. Now if you want Disney pic here are About 16,300,000 results...

trollingbones, I look around and see worse, you got a lot of work to do...lol

Thanks for the red it's like gold coming from you...


----------



## American_Jihad (May 31, 2012)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> The Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_FDl1XX7js]SF Archbishop Uproar: Communion To Fake, Gay Nuns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Jun 5, 2012)

Florida Family Association airplane banners warn even more families about Gay Day at Disney. 

While the parking lots of other theme parks were overflowing the Magic Kingdom had several parking lots that were completely empty.

---

Full Article


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 27, 2013)

*Jim Winsors Out & About: Mini Gay Day at Disneyland announced*

Jim Winsor - SDGLN Nightlife Columnist
February 21st, 2013

...

As at past Active Duty parties, military and camo attire is highly encouraged (see photos of past event HERE for examples of what to expect). The night will feature hot military go-go boys, free dog tags for the first 500 people through the door, music by DJ Nikno (back from New York for a visit, yay!), and free body painting to accessorize your fierce warrior look.

To top it off, it was just announced that legendary dance-music singer Debby Holiday will perform live during the event!

A valid military ID gets you in free before 11 pm, or $5 off cover afterwards. SDPIX VIP memberships will get $5 off cover and front-of-line privileges before 11 pm. If you dont have a VIP membership, no worries  just text SDPIX to 313131 and show the welcome message to the cashier to receive $5 off cover before 11 pm.

Red Carpet Party at Flicks

...

Jim Winsor?s Out & About: Mini Gay Day at Disneyland announced | San Diego Gay and Lesbian News

Warning XXX ---> gay military - Google Search


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 28, 2014)

*Disney targets little girls with first time LGBT content and Legos sponsorship. *

1/2014










The Disney Channel targeted very young girls with lesbian relationships in the Down the Tree episode of Good Luck Charlie which first aired Sunday, January 26, 2014 at 7:30 pm.  Lego was the ONLY corporate sponsor mentioned.

Charlie's real name is Charlotte.

Charlie (Charlotte) is four years old.

How many thousands of unsupervised young girls watched the first Disney show with LGBT content while their parents watched pre-Pro Bowl programming?

...

Full Article


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 28, 2014)

> ORLANDO, Fla. (WOFL FOX 35) - The first weekend of June marks the annual gathering of lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgendered (LGBT) locals and tourists known as Gay Days. The event, now over two decades old, began as a single day at Walt Disney World Resort's Magic Kingdom theme park but has since grown into a multi-day, multi-attraction affair which brings millions of dollars to local coffers.




You know Greta's show on Fox yesterday had a great tip.  She spoke about how lewd one of the Grammy acts was with Biance'.  She reminded people that what that act was is free speech.  She reminded people that Hollywood runs on money and that if lewd acts on prime time make money, then they can't be expected to self-regulate.  

She said that instead of whining about it or protesting, just choose another channel.

And, on that note, in the spirit of Duck Dynasty, instead of the million or so likes within hours of the 'Boycott A&E' Facebook page, maybe there can be a "Boycott Disney" Facebook page.  Eh Facebookers?  I don't use that media but surely one or two of you who are upset about this could start up a page to boycott Disney.

There's nothing that will shut down a gay pride parade set to lure children inappropriately and lewdly into the concept of deviant sex in a venue where children are absolutely expected to be [like Disneyland], like telling the corporation they're going to lose money if they keep it up.

So, on that note, where's the Facebook page?


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 28, 2014)

Go for it, I doubt Disney gives a fuck as they are doing pretty well these days.  A few right wing homophobes protesting them doesn't matter.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jan 28, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> > ORLANDO, Fla. (WOFL FOX 35) - The first weekend of June marks the annual gathering of lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgendered (LGBT) locals and tourists known as Gay Days. The event, now over two decades old, began as a single day at Walt Disney World Resort's Magic Kingdom theme park but has since grown into a multi-day, multi-attraction affair which brings millions of dollars to local coffers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1.  The American Family Association, Catholic League for Religious and Civil Rights, and Southern Baptist Convention called for boycotts of Disney from the mid-1990's to the mid-2000's.  The call for boycotts was basically ignored and Disney did just fine.

2.  Google "Disney Boycott Facebook" and you will find plenty of pages on that theme.  They are ignored and Disney is doing just fine.


Keep trying though, that is your right.



>>>>


----------



## laughinReaper (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it doesn't get any gayer than gay day at Disney. Only difference between Gay day and a straight day at Disney is all the queens and princesses will be sporting facial hair.


----------



## BillyZane (Jan 28, 2014)

WorldWatcher said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...




What do you mean by sponsor?

Disneyland Events in California

It's listed as an event on their website.

Who cares? DOn't want to see it, don't go on those dates. Problem solved.

MY issue is we all know that the gays and their defenders would EXPLODE if Christians descended en masse upon Disney. Nah, don't even bother lying and pretending there wouldn't be people who did exactly that.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jan 28, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




From your link the listing is "Unofficial".

Oh the horrors, a major group planning to attend the park is listed as "unofficial" on their schedule so that if people don't want to go on the day selected they aren't surprised when they show up.  The horrors I say.

I doubt if Disney had an "unofficial" date for Southern Baptist Convention listed on their calendar anyone's head would explode.  The only one that seem to have a problem are Christians because some Gays plan to have coordinated their vacations and the Disney park let's people know when that is.


>>>>


----------



## NLT (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope it rains like a mofo.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 28, 2014)

Gee, I wish I had the guts to come out in public as gay.
Problem is I'm straight. Oh well!



American_Jihad said:


> *Gay Days is stage for banner wars*
> 
> Updated: Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 6:24 PM EDT
> 
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Sil, the best and most creative way to change the market demand
is to produce better entertainment with consistent content and messages.

When you raise the industry standard, and produce more fun entertainment
that more people prefer (both audiences and performers) then you take back control.

The market is wide open. With the democratization of media, production, video streaming online that has opened up radio and TV to the masses, anything is possible.

Why fret about the glut of garbage?
Why not host contests to compete to organize local talent and push for better quality?

I know so many talented producers, writers, and computer graphic and video artists
who can make this happen. Just need to organize online, they are already revolutionizing the media. 

The cream of the crop needs to rise above all the other garbage floating around.
once these teams find each other and change the market, the other producers
will have to meet or beat that level to catch up.

I think the latest group I saw push the bar up on a professionally produced level was the comedy duo from Norway, Ylvis. haven't seen funny comedy for a while, since SNL went downhill. haven't seen funny videos from Weird Al since his spoofs on Michael Jackson and Billy Joel from the 80s, Nirvana from the grunge band era, and White and Nerdy. 



Silhouette said:


> > ORLANDO, Fla. (WOFL FOX 35) - The first weekend of June marks the annual gathering of lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgendered (LGBT) locals and tourists known as Gay Days. The event, now over two decades old, began as a single day at Walt Disney World Resort's Magic Kingdom theme park but has since grown into a multi-day, multi-attraction affair which brings millions of dollars to local coffers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a political spoof on Shakespeare that includes a gay couple (as Romeo's "flaming" friends Mercutio and Benvolio plus their gay artist pal Portfolio). But all the characters are caricatures of liberal Democrat and conservative Republican stereotypes. So it bashes everyone equally, shows the screwball tragedy of American politics, and doesn't promote any of this as a positive solution. Just a celebration of abusing free speech to bash people.
Juliet & Romeo: A Play on Life in America
Juliet & Romeo: A Play on Life in America


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 28, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Around the holidays Disney has Night of Joy featuring Christian artists and entertainers, nobody seems to give a fuck.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 28, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Around the holidays Disney has Night of Joy featuring Christian artists and entertainers, nobody seems to give a fuck.



That's because christian values don't elevate pedophiles as their cult leader for that pedophile's sexuality.  If there are pedophiles in the church and they are discovered, at least an effort is made to drum them out.  The difference in the church of LGBT is they've dispensed with the drumming out and instead when they discover the truth of that person's sexuality, build a throne under him and make a US postage stamp of him to represent their values.

See my signature for details.

LGBT doesn't belong within 100 miles of any Walt Disney franchise because that franchise is all about the children who gather there.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 28, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> *Gay Days is stage for banner wars*
> 
> Updated: Wednesday, 09 May 2012, 6:24 PM EDT
> 
> ...




Traditional "bigoted" family values.

Remember, in the bible, the traditional family had many wives.  And sex slaves.  And slaves.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 28, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Gay Days is stage for banner wars*
> ...



I haven't called you a moron lately, done. By the way you're avatar is an oxymoron, do you know what the islamics would do to you in some of their countries, they would turn you into a night light...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 28, 2014)

It would seem to me that the anti-gay folks would be delighted that there is a "gay day" at Disney. Disney is the 7th circle of hell, and I would not even wish it on Palin...


----------



## KingOfCars (Jan 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...



I've seen some racy shit at Disney gay day in Anaheim. Two lesbians wearing a shirt saying "I love eating candy" & the other one wearing a shirt saying "I'm candy". My six and eight year old kids were asking me what that was all about. Multiple over the top PDA's that I'd care not see two straight people doing, let alone having to explain to a couple of kids that Adam and Eve could also be Adam and Steve. I don't care if people are gay or not, but for Christ's sake, tone down the overtly flamboyant sexual behavior. And that goes for straight couples as well.


----------



## Politico (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool. I have some tickets to sell if anyone needs any.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 29, 2014)

"Gay Day" at Disneyland?

May as well have Pedopile Day at a children's theme park.


----------



## Politico (Jan 29, 2014)

Connery? Connery?


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 29, 2014)

KingOfCars said:


> I've seen some racy shit at Disney gay day in Anaheim. Two lesbians wearing a shirt saying "I love eating candy" & the other one wearing a shirt saying "I'm candy". My six and eight year old kids were asking me what that was all about. Multiple over the top PDA's that I'd care not see two straight people doing, let alone having to explain to a couple of kids that Adam and Eve could also be Adam and Steve. I don't care if people are gay or not, but for Christ's sake, tone down the overtly flamboyant sexual behavior. And that goes for straight couples as well.



As far as Adam & Eve are concerned, how did you explain to your kids that we're all inbred products of Adam & Eve?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Around the holidays Disney has Night of Joy featuring Christian artists and entertainers, nobody seems to give a fuck.
> ...



I don't think the seven major Protestant denominations here in the US do that any more, its just about only the evangelicals, Pentecostals and Hispanic Catholics that do that now.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2014)

Inkslinger said:


> KingOfCars said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen some racy shit at Disney gay day in Anaheim. Two lesbians wearing a shirt saying "I love eating candy" & the other one wearing a shirt saying "I'm candy". My six and eight year old kids were asking me what that was all about. Multiple over the top PDA's that I'd care not see two straight people doing, let alone having to explain to a couple of kids that Adam and Eve could also be Adam and Steve. I don't care if people are gay or not, but for Christ's sake, tone down the overtly flamboyant sexual behavior. And that goes for straight couples as well.
> ...



Why do you think God stopped creating human beings after Adam and Eve?

The Bible says they are the first, not the only.

Genesis chapter 4:
9 Then the Lord said to Cain, &#8220;Where is your brother Abel?&#8221;

&#8220;I don&#8217;t know,&#8221; he replied. &#8220;Am I my brother&#8217;s keeper?&#8221;

10 The Lord said, &#8220;What have you done? Listen! Your brother&#8217;s blood cries out to me from the ground. 11 Now you are under a curse and driven from the ground, which opened its mouth to receive your brother&#8217;s blood from your hand. 12 When you work the ground, it will no longer yield its crops for you. You will be a restless wanderer on the earth.&#8221;

13 Cain said to the Lord, &#8220;My punishment is more than I can bear. 14 Today you are driving me from the land, and I will be hidden from your presence; I will be a restless wanderer on the earth, and whoever finds me will kill me.&#8221;

15 But the Lord said to him, &#8220;Not so; *anyone who kills Cain* will suffer vengeance seven times over.&#8221; Then the Lord put a mark on Cain *so that no one who found him would kill him*. 16 So Cain went out from the Lord&#8217;s presence and lived in the land of Nod,[f] east of Eden.

17 *Cain made love to his wife*, and she became pregnant and gave birth to Enoch. Cain was then building a city, and he named it after his son Enoch. 18 To Enoch was born Irad, and Irad was the father of Mehujael, and Mehujael was the father of Methushael, and Methushael was the father of Lamech.


Now who was warned about Cain if he and Adam and Eve were the only human beings on the planet? Where id Cain get his wife? 

There were obviously other human beings around and this has been realized by Christian theologians for millennia till the Protestants decided that anything not specifically mentioned in the Bible was not true, thus starting the lame idea of the Bible being the sole source of Gods Truth.

But you secularists are ignorant of the Bible then criticize us for your misunderstandings, and that is humorous.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 29, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Why fret about the glut of garbage?
> Why not host contests to compete to organize local talent and push for better quality?
> 
> I know so many talented producers, writers, and computer graphic and video artists
> ...



Sure, you could do that too.  But if I was the DA in the county where Disneyland does business, I'd bring charges against them for participating in lewd exposure to children.

As such I'd have a good case for a couple reasons:

1. Disneyland could not argue that it didn't know children were/are the customer they pitch their theme park to predominantly.

2. Allowing a sexualized, particularly deviantly-sexualized cult to perform in front of them to promote their cult values as "normal" to the kids there is crossing the boundaries of both state and federal law of inappropriate psychological sexualizing of children.  That's actually against the law.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 29, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Traditional "bigoted" family values.
> 
> Remember, in the bible, the traditional family had many wives.  And sex slaves.  And slaves.



Today, American consumers and economy depend largely on slave labor in other countries.
Especially our technological devices built in Asia by people not only paid subpar wages
but suffering inhuman living and work conditions, not to mention politically and economically.
So while we enjoy free speech to use cell phones, laptops, and internet, the workers who make our products do not.

Doesn't that make us ALL bigots?
That we are okay with slavery as long as it is not Americans?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2014)

Its Disney not a Monster Truck rally

Of course it is gay


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 29, 2014)

Caroljo said:


> I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> What i don't get is, they talk about wanting the same rights and benefits that the rest of us have.  They want to make being gay a normal thing.  But then they do things like this...not so much having the "event" as how they dress and act out in public.  Even heterosexual couples don't do things like this..their actions at these events are not "normal".  I'm sure a lot of gay couples don't go overboard with this, i know quite a few that you would have no idea they are gay.  Then you get the wierdo's that want to dress extravagantly like women and they just plain look stupid!
> 
> With this, how are we supposed to believe they want to be "equal"?????



Unfortunately since there has been such historical suppression and denial of this going on in the past, there is some backlash reaction where people go to the opposite extreme.

At some point it will become normalized where people don't feel the urge to go overboard the other direction.

I have plenty of older friends who acted normal and were well over it, and never did go along with this flaunting and pushing.

Politically and with the focus on visual media, people push it this way. If they weren't reacting or overreacting to the opposite from the past, things would be more neutral.

People abuse politics to assert control where they feel they were oppressed. Instead of seeking neutral equality, they add retribution for being unequal before, and push too far.

I'd compare it to teenage rebellion, that when the emotions and brain chemistry are higher than the brain and body is developed to handle yet, things get out of hand and go overboard. once the changes catch up physically, and the person is able to handle and manage then we don't see the wild outbursts and swings in emotional decisions. I understand it really takes up to age 21 to reach full independent maturity. American culture is going through some teenage angst and rebellion phase against parental authority; and not until we are all trained to build our own houses, cities, government OURSELVES will we quit complaining about govt, thinking we have all the answers and can do a better job.
We will be too busy governing ourselves. Until then, we get all this whining and bullying!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 29, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Sure, you could do that too.  But if I was the DA in the county where Disneyland does business, I'd bring charges against them for participating in lewd exposure to children.
> 
> As such I'd have a good case for a couple reasons:
> 
> ...



1. In terms of media recordings and broadcast of materials accessible to the public:
I think you have a valuable point about pushing sexualization on children: have you signed or written up a petition? addressing it to the appropriate office like DA makes more sense than just complaining to Disney which they can shuffle around with PR.

I'd like to see you write this up. The way you stated it is on point and educational.

2. When they have Gay Day don't they close the park to just those private guests?
I thought they advertised so no other families are inadvertently imposed upon.
I thought that was the point?

So I thought this was trying to accommodate WITHOUT imposing.

So I can see how your argument applies to published and distributed materials.
If Gay Day is closed to just private participants and not the public, then it is the fault of participants if they bring in outside children and expose them to it. Not sure on that part?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 29, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Why fret about the glut of garbage?
> ...



Hell, the DAs around Disney probably make some good 'extra' pay from Disney.

You think they'd risk that over gays being queer in public?


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 30, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> 2. When they have Gay Day don't they close the park to just those private guests?
> I thought they advertised so no other families are inadvertently imposed upon.
> I thought that was the point?
> 
> ...



No, the park doesn't warn parents, though they know full well what days are planned for the takeover and what goes on..  The park is open to the general public during the sex displays going on inside in full view and expected attendance of unsuspecting parents and children.

Lewd soft porn acts go on in front of shocked and unsuspecting parents hastily shielding their kids from the spectacle.  In what is clear copyright infringement or a blessing from Disney, depending on how you want to parse it out legally, gays stand at the park entrance distributing fliers to parents and kids showing disney characters of the same gender in embraces, giving each other the sex-stare "eye".  

They pick perhaps the busiest "kid days" of the year, just at the onset of Summer.  Picking a kids' theme park to do soft porn displays of deviant sexual behavior in "celebration" of the LGBT cult is illegal.  And no, they give no warning.  Disney knows about it and does nothing to prevent it.  They pretend they don't know about it and they think this is their legal loophole.


> It's really a shame that every year, hundreds of families innocently plan trips to Walt Disney World without knowing about the events that they are about to witness. Over 20 years ago, a group started gathering at Disney World every first week in June. Through the years it's grown into a huge event. Over 100,000 people have been known to attend...
> 
> ...Disney never publicizes this event. It's not an official Disney activity. Disney doesn't sanction it. Disney also doesn't mention it in any of it's materials, websites or commercials. You would have to be looking for it. A lot of travel agents don't even mention it when you book a vacation. (Unless you have a good one like Dad.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2014)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...


That happens back at the Continental.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2014)

$4000.00 to fly some banners?

People waste money like crazy.  They couldn't have found a better use for that money?


----------



## Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> OrlandoGayTravel.com, which bills itself as "the official non-profit LGBT Convention and Visitors Bureau," is hoping to take to the air with banners of their own. As part of the "Gay-friendly Sky Campaign," the website plans to use a primary banner which will read, "Gay Friendly, Everyone Friendly!"


Gross


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2014)

What are they actually protesting, anyway?

Disney?  Gays?

One would think the intolerant "Christian" group would approve, since Gays wouldn't be around their kids, indoctrinating them at Mr. Toad's Wild Ride. 

The Gayest of the Gay who go to Disney World are going to be the type to go during Disney's Queer Celebration, not during boring Midwestern family days.  They want to be loud and proud, not spend the day looking at ugly people.


----------



## Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

You're gay


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2014)

Tank said:


> You're gay


You are.


----------



## Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

You hope


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 30, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> What are they actually protesting, anyway?
> 
> Disney?  Gays?



Doofus Loser, here ya go...


----------



## Tank (Jan 30, 2014)

Homosexuals love to get involved with things that attracted children


----------



## Politico (Jan 30, 2014)

Connery? Connery?


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 30, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > What are they actually protesting, anyway?
> ...




Do you have your tickets for Gay Day yet?


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 30, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Traditional "bigoted" family values.
> ...




Do you even know what the word "bigot" means?

Apparently not.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

I went to a "Gay Day" in Orlando years ago. Most fun I've ever had at Disney. You ain't seen nothing until you've seen screaming queens on the tea cups.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tank said:


> You're gay



No, he is an idiot and a fool.

Anyone can see they are protesting the event.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...



The Mere Gay Presence is inappropriate behavior .


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> I went to a "Gay Day" in Orlando years ago. Most fun I've ever had at Disney. You ain't seen nothing until you've seen screaming queens on the tea cups.



Screaming Queens - Oh Really ? - yeah okay - I'd like to call that Target Practice but unfortunately there's laws against that sort of thing.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> $4000.00 to fly some banners?
> 
> People waste money like crazy.  They couldn't have found a better use for that money?



You mean like doing something crazy like feeding the hungry or clothing the poor...something Jesus actually talked about? Perish the thought! These are good Christians we are talking about here. Jesus was much more concerned with gays on the Matterhorn than feeding the hungry and poor. Sheesh!


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Tank said:


> Homosexuals love to get involved with things that attracted children



Homosexuals love to get involved with Children any way they can - *Basically Homosexuals are attracted to Children*


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > $4000.00 to fly some banners?
> ...



Hey seahag - He never mentioned Jesus - it wasn't part of the discussion- so what prompted you to bring it up ?


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Hey BeanBrain, it was a Christian group that paid all that cash to fly banners over Disneyworld. Jesus is kind of popular with the Christians, right?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 30, 2014)

Been boycotting Disney but for the no hiring of smokers thing.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yes and Dildos are kinda popular with Dykes - but -*aint nothing like the real thing baby*  as far as the queers go ... they can stick it up their ass.

His post never mentioned anything about Jesus - Only that in his Opinion it was a waste of Money - but apparently not to the Gay Mafia Nor the Religous Zealots either.   *So whats the purpose of Gays invading Mickey Mouse land - just wanna be close to the kids ... right ? *


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Actually, dildos are purchased by heterosexuals much more than by gays (and it's not because there are more of them). You'll never guess where the most are sold either...






Look what Alaska has been using to warm themselves up 

It was a waste of money by a Christian group. If you told Jesus you had 4,000 extra dollars just laying around...do you think he's say:

1. Feed the hungry
2. Fly a flag over gay day


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



That's right - I forgot you said on another thread that you get off on the washing machines spin cycle   - I gues you don't really need a Dildo for that do you now ?

Back to the original question -what's the purpose of Gay Day at Disney - Trying to play a little touchy feely with the kids and the Christians wont let you ?  * Or you poor oppressed faggots.*  You think the Christian Zealots don't like your kind - Ask Sunni Man what the Moslems think of you .


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Actually, if you read what I posted I said I _could_, not that I have. I was making a point about being gay not being about sex, but you still don't get it. Probably because gay sex is all you can think about. 

As to why is there a gay day at Disney...why not? It's the largest gay pride event in the world, bringing in 30,000 people in annually. According to Wiki:

_The popularity of the event is seen by some attendees as a way of "reclaiming" normal joys of childhood lost to homophobia in their earlier years. Growth in attendance also reflects the growing number of LGBT families with children.[1]​_
If I take my kids to Disney again, it would be on gay day....although the idea of Florida in June? Bleh.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...








Gay Day patrons wore shirts that promoted homosexual perversion, kissed, hugged and engaged in lewd groping and displays bordering on pornography in full view of attending Children. It was basically an assault on the the Families who unknowingly came there for a vacation. Queers dressed in drag all to the curiosity of tens of thousands of children.

*The event has been very offensive to the general public*


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Then I recommend the "general public" doesn't attend on that day if they are offended by same sex PDAs.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Agreed - I would also recommend they Boycott Disney altogether


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Sure...good luck! 

http://www.ibtimes.com/walt-disney-company-dis-earnings-preview-monster-profits-q4-fy-2013-1456956

Disney (and Orlando) makes way more off gay day than can be hurt by Westboro-like protests.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jan 30, 2014)

If straight people kissing, hugging, and groping in public doesn't have you protesting just as passionately, sit down, shut up, and read your Bible or something.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Then I recommend the "general public" doesn't attend on that day if they are offended by same sex PDAs.



The park doesn't warn parents, though they know full well what days are planned for the takeover and what goes on..  The park is open to the general public during the sex displays going on inside in full view and expected attendance of unsuspecting parents and children.

Lewd soft porn acts go on in front of shocked and unsuspecting parents hastily shielding their kids from the spectacle.  In what is clear copyright infringement or a blessing from Disney, depending on how you want to parse it out legally, gays stand at the park entrance distributing fliers to parents and kids showing disney characters of the same gender in embraces, giving each other the sex-stare "eye".  

They pick perhaps the busiest "kid days" of the year, just at the onset of Summer.  Picking a kids' theme park to do soft porn displays of deviant sexual behavior in "celebration" of the LGBT cult is illegal.  And no, they give no warning.  Disney knows about it and does nothing to prevent it.  They pretend they don't know about it and they think this is their legal loophole.


> It's really a shame that every year, hundreds of families innocently plan trips to Walt Disney World without knowing about the events that they are about to witness. Over 20 years ago, a group started gathering at Disney World every first week in June. Through the years it's grown into a huge event. Over 100,000 people have been known to attend...
> 
> ...Disney never publicizes this event. It's not an official Disney activity. Disney doesn't sanction it. Disney also doesn't mention it in any of it's materials, websites or commercials. You would have to be looking for it. A lot of travel agents don't even mention it when you book a vacation. (Unless you have a good one like Dad.)
> 
> ...



I tend to agree that the general public shouldn't attend Disney on those days, providing there was some way to get the word out to them that Disney has the park held over for LGBT sexual activities.  But the park won't own up to it while it openly condones it.  As such, the trap is set to expose little kids to "a new lifestyle" at the "childrens' theme park" they and their parents believed they were attending those days.

I think the general public shouldn't attend those days or any other day until gay days is either owned up to by Disney and the general public warned to stay away, or, gay days are summarily ceased.  Or, conversely, if a parent shows up with their child who is then exposed to sexualized activity under the watch of Disney park employees, that lawsuit would be a slaaaaaaaaamm DUNK!  Laws prohibiting sexualizing of children are very clear.  Psychological trauma can be worth 7 figures if done to a child with the blessing of a corporation like Disney.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 30, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Then I recommend the "general public" doesn't attend on that day if they are offended by same sex PDAs.
> ...



What sexualized activity is taking place at Disney during gay days?  Be specific.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 30, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> What sexualized activity is taking place at Disney during gay days?  Be specific.


 Okee dokee.



> Authors Note:  This article pertains mainly to the Saturday event during Gay Days.  The rest of the week is fairly benign.  My suggestion to those who wish to avoid the event is to avoid the Magic Kingdom on the first Saturday of June.  During the week, a different theme park is featured for the "Gay Days" event. If you wish to avoid the crowds, I suggest that you avoid the scheduled park for that day.
> 
> The Gay Days schedule for 2014:
> Thu, June 5 - Animal Kingdom
> ...


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 30, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > What sexualized activity is taking place at Disney during gay days?  Be specific.
> ...



So kissing public is all you have.  I don't know what a hotel off-site has to do with Disney.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Isn't it cute how the guys think we can't live without their dicks?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Go right ahead.   I believe the entire Southern Baptist Church tried that.   How has it worked?  BTW...you're a "string" bean, right?   Most who are insecure about their...er...size sound like you.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Gay Day patrons wore shirts that promoted homosexual perversion, kissed, hugged and engaged in lewd groping and displays bordering on pornography in full view of attending Children. It was basically an assault on the the Families who unknowingly came there for a vacation. Queers dressed in drag all to the curiosity of tens of thousands of children.
> 
> *The event has been very offensive to the general public*




well well well...

its obvious to me YOU have never been to disney world...... 

look at the background in that pics...... i hate to inform you.... that is no where on disneyworld property....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 30, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You're gay
> ...




But wouldn't the bigots be happy to corral all them queers for a 3 day event, using up those homos' Disney trip for the year, therefore keeping them away from decent families the rest of the year?

Makes perfect sense to me when I try to think like the Rapture Right.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 30, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...




That's what this fine upstanding Christian wants to do...

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/ma...ys-lesbians-behind-electrified-fence-20120522


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 30, 2014)

Caroljo said:


> I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> What i don't get is, they talk about wanting the same rights and benefits that the rest of us have.  They want to make being gay a normal thing.  But then they do things like this...not so much having the "event" as how they dress and act out in public.  Even heterosexual couples don't do things like this..their actions at these events are not "normal".  I'm sure a lot of gay couples don't go overboard with this, i know quite a few that you would have no idea they are gay.  Then you get the wierdo's that want to dress extravagantly like women and they just plain look stupid!
> 
> With this, how are we supposed to believe they want to be "equal"?????



So, your argument - as I understand it - is that gays shouldn't be allowed to marry because _some _gay people dress unconventionally? 

Lol, I respect your right to opinion, but using that logic would we also forbid people from the Middle East (who wear unconventional clothing, from and American perspective) also from getting married? Should we also ban people who dress like "goths" from getting married? 

It's just not a strong case you're bringing here..


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 30, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



These Pictures are worth a thousand Words.





































Great stuff  for to expose your kids too - Walt Disney must be turning over in grave - {or is it his refrigerator ?}



> Silhouette : "I tend to agree that the general public shouldn't attend Disney on those days, providing there was some way to get the word out to them that *Disney has the park held over for LGBT sexual activities*. But the park won't own up to it while it openly condones it. As such, *the trap is set to expose little kids to "a new lifestyle" at the "childrens' theme park"* they and their parents believed they were attending those days."


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 30, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> ...



Its not a case at all, its idiocy.


----------



## DennyO (Jan 30, 2014)

I think the spectacle of the radical displays of the LBGT "community" as they call themselves is what has triggered the reflexes of the Russians to shut the door on this kind of behavior.

I hate to say it, but I think Russia will be leading the western world in a couple of generations.  Especially if they can overcome their big problems with alcoholism.  Alcohol hurts the body, but homosexuality will hurt the family foundation of the western world that seems to be in such a hurry to embrace the gay agenda.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 30, 2014)

Certainly the displays of perversion in the US is what triggered the Russian reaction.  They don't want to be as depraved and evil as America.  One of the reasons for widespread alcoholism in Russia was the hopelessness brought on by communism.  As we move into the communist society Americans are running toward marijuana to deal with feelings of being hopeless.  We are changing places.  Now WE are the Godless.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 30, 2014)

DennyO said:


> I think the spectacle of the radical displays of the LBGT "community" as they call themselves is what has triggered the reflexes of the Russians to shut the door on this kind of behavior.
> 
> I hate to say it, but I think Russia will be leading the western world in a couple of generations.  Especially if they can overcome their big problems with alcoholism.  Alcohol hurts the body, but homosexuality will hurt the family foundation of the western world that seems to be in such a hurry to embrace the gay agenda.



Russia has bigger problems than alcoholism; fast becoming a repressive police state first among them  their persecution of homosexuals is proof of that. 

Otherwise your post is idiocy, as gay Americans also constitute families which are just as valid and part of the foundation of the West as any other family configuration.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 30, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Certainly the displays of perversion in the US is what triggered the Russian reaction.  They don't want to be as depraved and evil as America.  One of the reasons for widespread alcoholism in Russia was the hopelessness brought on by communism.  As we move into the communist society Americans are running toward marijuana to deal with feelings of being hopeless.  We are changing places.  Now WE are the Godless.



At least youre consistent at not making sense.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



And....?  What's the issue?


----------



## Politico (Jan 31, 2014)

Seriously you people are looney acting like this is a new thing. They have been doing this for over 20 years and now you suddenly care? What a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> DennyO said:
> 
> 
> > I think the spectacle of the radical displays of the LBGT "community" as they call themselves is what has triggered the reflexes of the Russians to shut the door on this kind of behavior.
> ...



Russia didn't Outlaw Homosexuality - They outlawed Homosexual propagandizing among Children - *Big Difference*


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DennyO said:
> ...



Do you support Russia's anti gay policies? Would you like to see similar policies enacted here or are you more of the Ugandan type of Phelps wannabe?


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Uganda is a Tad Extreme - I don't condone euthanizing or incarcerating people simply because they are Mentally disturbed, such as Gays.   

Russia has a long History of disregard for Human Rights, both under the Bolsheviks and it's tsarist predecessors - but the current hoopla is over their efforts to Keep the Gays away from Children - *which is a just and admirable concern.*


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly the displays of perversion in the US is what triggered the Russian reaction.  They don't want to be as depraved and evil as America.  One of the reasons for widespread alcoholism in Russia was the hopelessness brought on by communism.  As we move into the communist society Americans are running toward marijuana to deal with feelings of being hopeless.  We are changing places.  Now WE are the Godless.
> ...



At least *YOU* are consistent in your closed minded left wing parroting and Hyperbole


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



No, it isn't. There is no reason to "keep gays from children" other than the sick ones you create in your own twisted mind. 

Fucking trolls. Are there not enough bridges for them to live under?


----------



## BillyZane (Jan 31, 2014)

syrenn said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Gay Day patrons wore shirts that promoted homosexual perversion, kissed, hugged and engaged in lewd groping and displays bordering on pornography in full view of attending Children. It was basically an assault on the the Families who unknowingly came there for a vacation. Queers dressed in drag all to the curiosity of tens of thousands of children.
> ...



I well and truly believe Disney ought be able to do whatever they want in regards to "gay day" , but I wonder how you are so certain that is not on Disney property, I mean there is noway you could possibly know from that picture. Disney World encompasses 40 square miles and I seriously doubt you have 40 square miles memorized, especially given that they are constantly moving things around.

oh and as a side note to some of these people I find it ridiculous that you are defending Disney while at the same time condemning those who threaten to boycott. So sick of people who only defend the rights of those who they agree with.


----------



## BillyZane (Jan 31, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Oh there are reasons, I don't believe we need to keep gays away from children, I believe we should keep PERVERTS away from children, and MANY gays have to go way out of their way to act as perverted as possible , rather than just living their lives.

"normal gays" have the same problem as many Muslims do though, they don't exhibit the extreme behavior, but they REFUSE to condemn those who do , leading the rest of us to believe that at a minimum you condone their behavior. Hell, in many cases "normal gays" won't even acknowledge that these gay perverts exist.

Actually, I think that is why blacks, gays, and Muslims all find themselves on the same side politically in today's society. Each group wants the world to give into their demands while denying that anyone on their "side" has done anything to cast a negative light on their group. 

It would be like if a group of Christians were asked about the Westboro nuts and responded that they weren't doing anything wrong.  I'm quite sure after reading your posts in this thread that you would explode if that were to happen.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



What are you doing to the Trolls ? 
Anyway -



> Changing society by capturing the the minds of youth is not a new idea, it's as old as civilization itself. It's standard operating procedure in North Korea, Russia, China, It was used by the Nazis, and early Christians, the Moslems and Pre- Hiroshima Japan , it is used on a smaller scale by cults such as the Moonies, and skinheads. And last but certainly not least it is used extensively by [the Gay Agenda]



Getting back to your original question : 


> Do you support Russia's anti gay policies?



*Hell - Yes !*

For the first time in my life I actually support something coming out of Russia - can you imagine that ?   SeaHag - *I think for myself* , unlike you who simply parrots Big Brother and the dictates of your erotic instability.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Well said - I think you should reconsider your equating of Blacks and Homosexuals - Black People do not deserve to be insulted like that - they are the victims of socioeconomic factors beyond their control and generations of subjugation to their Democratic Party Masters.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> These Pictures are worth a thousand Words.



There exists a thing called Google, and if I wanted to I could find pictures of gay people behaving inappropriately, gay people doing heroic things,  straight people behaving inappropriately, straight people doing heroic things. Heck I can even find pictures of straight people doing drugs and murdering people (if I really wanted to).

Point is that you are not making a good point with these pics.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > These Pictures are worth a thousand Words.
> ...



"Heck I can even find pictures of straight people doing drugs and murdering people "

I'm sure you could - But does this mean that you advocate exposing Children to this at a Childrens Theme Park ?  Perhaps they should have a Day set aside for Crack-heads and Junkies and have the Children celebrate their Dementias - no different than Gay Day.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



In other words...you want to hold ALL gays accountable for the behavior of a few immature ones....but don't want to hold ALL straight people accountable in the same way.

Yes, we get it.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Were all of those pictures taken during "Gay Day" on the Disney grounds? There is no evidence that that is the case. 

Men running around in speedos and doing provocative things during a parade at a Children's park - sure, that's inappropriate. But I have no photo evidence that this is what has occurred. But even if it's the case - what % of gays are we talking about? 

I know a lot of gay people. None of them wear speedos and do overtly sexual things in public.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



I've been to Disney numerous times, from looking at the background you can tell that picture isn't from Disney.  That picture is likely from a gay pride parade.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



No I want Gays to come to the realization that they are Mentally Ill and not welcome in a sane society - which The U.S. is rapidly slipping away from.

Get Help or Get back in the Closet - You're Ugly , Nauseating and Un-welcome in our Living Rooms, In our Schools , In Our Faces.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with having gay days at Disneyland or anyplace else.   It should just be widely publicized.   The public should be informed so they can make up their own mind as to whether they want to be a captive audience for gay acting out.   Here's a gay man's description of the event.

Disney Gay Days - Why I&rsquo;m not going to Gay Days this year
For the record, I&#8217;m a 42-year old gay man living in Orlando. I&#8217;ve been to Gay Days before, and thought it was a little bit over the top, but always bit my lip &#8211; especially here on the site. This year though, it just seems completely out of control, and I wanted to get this off my chest.

I&#8217;ve watched over the years as Gay Days has grown in scope and size. What once was a small group of well-meaning gay men and lesbians has grown &#8211; and in my opinion, deformed &#8211; into what is now nothing more than a vile spectacle of self indulgence and indecency.

Over the years I have heard about, and have witnessed, what is commonly referred to as PDA (public displays of affection) during gay days, and almost always it&#8217;s done in full view of a family, or at least children. I don&#8217;t care if you&#8217;re straight or gay, there are some things kids don&#8217;t need to see &#8211; and trust me, two queens frenching outside Cinderella castle is really high on that list.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




The URL for that picture -

http://www.nowtheendbegins.com/blog...isney-world-magic-kingdom-orlando-florida.jpg

*gay-day-walt-disney-world-magic-kingdom*

http://www.nowtheendbegins.com/blog

^^^Taken From Google Image Results ^^^

It's a very Big Theme Park -  doubt you'd know it like the back of your hand, but I will concede that possibility as I wasn't there


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



That's "proof", really? Lol. You want me to believe that it's from Disney because the URL - from a site called "Now the End Begins" - claims it to be true? Come on dude. I'm not that gullible, are you? 

Proof would be showing the picture came from an official Disney Website, or maybe from the NYT or some reputable news company. 

The site you link to has this bit as the first thing you see on the homepage: "For Generations the Bible has Warned of the Coming End days, and now you are Living in that Time". That obviously has "Agenda" written all over it.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> There is nothing wrong with having gay days at Disneyland or anyplace else.   It should just be widely publicized.   The public should be informed so they can make up their own mind as to whether they want to be a captive audience for gay acting out.   Here's a gay man's description of the event.
> 
> Disney Gay Days - Why I&rsquo;m not going to Gay Days this year
> For the record, Im a 42-year old gay man living in Orlando. Ive been to Gay Days before, and thought it was a little bit over the top, but always bit my lip  especially here on the site. This year though, it just seems completely out of control, and I wanted to get this off my chest.
> ...



Thank You !
For your Honesty and the ability to overcome your personal Bias and see something for what it is - I just added to your rep. - doesn't matter that I don't agree with you anything else - That was the first Honest Post I've seen from your camp since joining this board.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



Yes, because Now The End Begins is a very reputable website.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Never visited the site , only Google Image Results,  I'll concede their credibility is of Limited scope - HOWEVER - you should read the post from your fellow Homosexual KatznDogs for a first hand account of "Gay-Day"


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong with having gay days at Disneyland or anyplace else.   It should just be widely publicized.   The public should be informed so they can make up their own mind as to whether they want to be a captive audience for gay acting out.   Here's a gay man's description of the event.
> ...



Dude, I said that if you can show me pics of people acting in an inappropriate, sexual way in connection to the Gay Day - AT THE DISNEY GROUNDS - I too would not condone that. 

But you haven't. You've shown no proof, and therefore I have nothing to base any opinion on whatsoever.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




From an Honest Gay Man who has been to multiple Gay Days - you don't have to read what I posted below - just scroll back on this thread one page.  



> There is nothing wrong with having gay days at Disneyland or anyplace else. It should just be widely publicized. The public should be informed so they can make up their own mind as to whether they want to be a captive audience for gay acting out. Here's a gay man's description of the event.
> 
> Disney Gay Days - Why I&rsquo;m not going to Gay Days this year
> For the record, Im a 42-year old gay man living in Orlando. Ive been to Gay Days before, and thought it was a little bit over the top, but always bit my lip  especially here on the site. This year though, it just seems completely out of control, and I wanted to get this off my chest.
> ...


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Well I definitely visited the site and it it is NOT reputable looking. And you can't seriously expect me to consider Katz's account as "evidence". Through interactions in the past, I've gathered that Katz has a very specific viewpoint on the subject. 

I need neutral documentation. If this sort of thing actually goes on at Disney, I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to find. Everyone and their grandma carries a smart phone (w/camera) these days.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Again, I have no idea who said this, if the person is real, if quote was modified, etc, etc. 

This is the internet. I could say I'm a firebreathing dragon who eats cornflakes if I wanted to, and give a long detailed account about my walk to the supermarket terrifying the townspeople. 

Can I get a pic? A story from a reputable site? 

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Ohhh, you are mistaken.  That was not my account.  If you read the link, it was an account that was being given by a gay man who lives in Orlando and had a practice of going to Disneyland on gay days.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



I gave you a link.   Read it.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Can you repost the link? 

And how do we know the person is even real? You don't think that there are groups out there with anti-gay agendas that might fabricate one of these "heartfelt" stories from "an actual gay" in order to turn opinion against the event? That sort of trickery goes on with BOTH the right and the left and you know damn well that's the case.

Doing some independent research:
Disney World 'Gay Days' To Be Protested By Florida Family Association Planes

All I can see from reputable sites are pictures of a bunch of people wearing red t-shirts in a uniform fashion. And look, the pic in the article CLEARLY shows the Disney castle in the background (unlike the pics you guys showed me). Huffington post isn't by any means the end-all-be-all, however it's worlds more reputable than a random blog.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a less reputable site - buzzfeed - however the pics *clearly show people AT DISNEY and wearing gay day t-shirts*. How come not a single one of your pics show a person in front of a castle, or on a ride, or with a Disney character? Lol. Again, I think you guys just had a major fail here. 

You shouldn't be so gullible. 

9 Things You Should Be Afraid Of At Disney's "Gay Day"

Looks like the standard is to wear a boring red t-shirt at "gay day". 

Sorry but looks like you guys are wholly incorrect about the whole thing. It happens.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Here's a less reputable site - buzzfeed - however the pics *clearly show people AT DISNEY and wearing gay day t-shirts*. How come not a single one of your pics show a person in front of a castle, or on a ride, or with a Disney character? Lol. Again, I think you guys just had a major fail here.
> 
> You shouldn't be so gullible.
> 
> ...



Did you see pic 5?  A MAN TOUCHING ANOTHER MAN'S LEG!  BRAINWASHING!  BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a less reputable site - buzzfeed - however the pics *clearly show people AT DISNEY and wearing gay day t-shirts*. How come not a single one of your pics show a person in front of a castle, or on a ride, or with a Disney character? Lol. Again, I think you guys just had a major fail here.
> ...



Lol, I think we've been abandoned. Katz and Green seem to have fled once their case fell apart.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, here's an article from a guy who works with or is somehow affiliated with Disney.

There aren't any pictures with the article but apparently he's seen enough of gay day at Disney and he is very much one of the front line eyewitnesses to what happens there courtesy of the fellowship of the church of LGBT.  Of note, he is gay himself and reports that his criticisms of Gay Day at Disney land him ostracizing and verbal abuse from the church members.  He tiptoes timidly forward, no doubt having to choose his job's outlook vs the LGBT church outlook.  He reports like a man between a rock and a hard place:



> Authors Note:  This article pertains mainly to the Saturday event during Gay Days.  The rest of the week is fairly benign.  My suggestion to those who wish to avoid the event is to avoid the Magic Kingdom on the first Saturday of June.  During the week, a different theme park is featured for the "Gay Days" event. If you wish to avoid the crowds, I suggest that you avoid the scheduled park for that day.
> 
> The Gay Days schedule for 2014:
> Thu, June 5 - Animal Kingdom
> ...


----------



## BillyZane (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Ridiculous.

You made the claim that that picture is NOT from Disney World, substantiate that claim. If you can't , then you must admit that it as least POSSIBLE that it occurred ON park.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Well, here's an article from a guy who works with or is somehow affiliated with Disney.
> 
> There aren't any pictures with the article but apparently he's seen enough of gay day at Disney and he is very much one of the front line eyewitnesses to what happens there courtesy of the fellowship of the church of LGBT.  Of note, he is gay himself and reports that his criticisms of Gay Day at Disney land him ostracizing and verbal abuse from the church members.  He tiptoes timidly forward, no doubt having to choose his job's outlook vs the LGBT church outlook.  He reports like a man between a rock and a hard place:
> 
> ...



I think someone posted that previously, and thanks for the full link. 

My gripe is that I have no idea who this guy is. All I know is that he runs a site that is not affiliated in any way to the Disney Company. I haven't seen any other evidence, photos, videos etc that might be able to provide a more concrete picture of some of the problems surrounding "gay day". 

Please forgive me. I just know the internet is often a black hole where the truth can be easily bent.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Wrong.  The person posting the picture needs to make sure it is accurate before posting it.  What a ridiculous argument you are trying to make.  That's like someone posting a picture of a guy and a girl fucking outside, saying it took place at Disney.  How does one prove it didnt?  HAHA, I can't believe you just tried to make that argument.  Ridiculous.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



No, that's not how it works. I can't just post a picture of a guy in an unidentifiable room (from a website that is not well known, not very reputable looking) and say* "it's in a secret room in the whitehouse"* and then leave it up for you to prove me wrong. Sorry, not the case.

All I'm asking for are some pics that show people behaving lewdly in front of some sort of identifiable Disney park structure. There's plenty of well known structures (the castle, space mountain, etc). If it exists, it wouldn't be hard to find. Again, everyone carries cameras around and there are a heck of a lot of groups out there that are against Gay Day that would love to discredit it.

I would start a discussion there. But as of now you guys don't have much of a base premise to work on except for some unidentifiable pics and a testimony from a guy who's not affiliated with Disney or any reputable journalistic source.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here's an article from a guy who works with or is somehow affiliated with Disney.
> ...



And yet if he was a guy saying "I'm affiliated with Disney and Gay Day is just fine", maybe you'd trust the information more?

..lol...

Very simple.  email him.  My guess is that he is an employee posing as a gay guy from Disney who is desperate to be rid of "Gay Days" so that lawsuits from unsuspecting families won't happen.  Very anemic if that's the case.

If I was Disney, I'd just welcome someone as a shocked family, welcome the lawsuit, pay off the suit for the chump change it is and tell the gays that because of that lawsuit, I can no longer allow their events in my park and that any conspicuous displays of a sexual or sexually-oriented nature are no longer allowed at Disney: WHICH IS A CHILDRENS' THEME PARK.

Problem solved.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

There aren't going to be any lawsuits from families because of Gay Days.  Keep dreaming.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> There aren't going to be any lawsuits from families because of Gay Days.  Keep dreaming.



Yeah, I doubt there are any families out there desperate for money who might stumble across two oiled up muscle boys fondling each other's crotch at a de facto Disney/soft porn event in front of their stunned children on their park's property during regular business hours.  I doubt those folks would be able to find a lawyer to drool over 7 figure settlement for illegally exposing children to sexualized activity as de facto condoned by a theme park whose business centers around children.

Yeah, what a wild wild proposition that is to think that lawsuit could happen in these troubled economic times with all these good lawyers out of work and looking for a case that is a slam dunk for 7 figure...  Silly me!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't going to be any lawsuits from families because of Gay Days.  Keep dreaming.
> ...



Get right on that.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > There aren't going to be any lawsuits from families because of Gay Days.  Keep dreaming.
> ...



As I said, keep dreaming.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> And yet if he was a guy saying "I'm affiliated with Disney and Gay Day is just fine", maybe you'd trust the information more?



No, what I'm saying is that I'm not going to take a random internet guy's opinion as fact. Imagine if we were to do that with everything someone says on this forum? Do you know what crazy "facts" we'd be forced to accept as true? 




Silhouette said:


> If I was Disney, I'd just welcome someone as a shocked family, welcome the lawsuit, pay off the suit for the chump change it is and tell the gays that because of that lawsuit, I can no longer allow their events in my park and that any conspicuous displays of a sexual or sexually-oriented nature are no longer allowed at Disney: WHICH IS A CHILDRENS' THEME PARK.



Is Disney allowing conspicuous displays of a sexual nature? That is the question we're trying to answer. So far,you haven't provided any evidence showing this to be true. The only photographic "evidence" I've seen thus far could have been taken literally anywhere in the past 10 years. 

Get my point?


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > And yet if he was a guy saying "I'm affiliated with Disney and Gay Day is just fine", maybe you'd trust the information more?
> ...



Yes, I get your point.  Your point is that we should err on the side of caution to protect gays "rights" to expose children to lewd sexuality in a theme park geared for children.  My point is that the law requires us instead to take that internet report as serious and err on the side of caution protecting children instead.

You are on the wrong side of the law with your "picking and choosing" what to believe or not.  The law requires that even if we just have reason to suspect or an indication that something may harm children, we are required to report that indication, even if unsubstantiated, to authorities.  If not, we can be prosecuted.

To be on the proper side of the law, you must take that internet account at face value and assume that its author knew full well he was risking legal action to paint Disney out in such a fashion, as compliant with exposing children to lewd sexuality.  ie: he has nothing to gain and everything to lose by advertising those statements on the internet if they are not factual observations he's made. 

And he wrote them anyway.  And they stand to this day.  The law requires therefore that we take him seriously and protect children.


----------



## KevinWestern (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Hey I'm not saying the guy is a fake, or that he's a liar. He may be 100% genuinely sincere in everything he says. However, there's absolutely no way of verifying his testimony. 

I've done some independent research, using only well known sites, and all I can find are pictures of people walking around in red shirts. That's it. No news stories, nothing. If there were indeed rampant drug use, sex, etc, wouldn't Fox news - at the very least - have covered it yet? 

Again, you can do what you like, *however I personally don't take one random unverified written account of a random dude on the internet as "FACT". *


----------



## bodecea (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Anyone who has REALLY gone to Disney theme parks know they have a dress code.   And having gone to few at Disneyland...the best thing is being yourself and holding hands with my wife or walking with my arm around her.     That is the prevalent action seen on those days.  And many of us bring our children with us....after all, it IS the Happiest Place on Earth.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Hey I'm not saying the guy is a fake, or that he's a liar. He may be 100% genuinely sincere in everything he says. However, there's absolutely no way of verifying his testimony.
> 
> I've done some independent research, using only well known sites, and all I can find are pictures of people walking around in red shirts. That's it. No news stories, nothing. If there were indeed rampant drug use, sex, etc, wouldn't Fox news - at the very least - have covered it yet?
> 
> Again, you can do what you like, *however I personally don't take one random unverified written account of a random dude on the internet as "FACT". *



But if there is even a possibility that he is telling the truth, *as his insistance in spite of potentially being sued by Disney to keep that material posted indicates*, the law requires you to not even have to have verification.  You are supposed to act without verification if you even have an inkling that the guy might be telling the truth.  See the part in bold again.

If you don't, you can be prosecuted.

Because child endangerment and abuse is such a pernicious and insidious malady in our society, the laws about it are written differently from others.  They are written that person need only have a suspicion that neglect or abuse could be coming towards a child in order to be mandated to act.  No conviction necessary.  No hard evidence necessary.  That's how the laws are written which is very different from other laws requiring proof.  That's the reason so many people are confused about this Harvey Milk issue for example, and Disney.  Few realize that sitting on the sidelines until the proof comes in or some lawsuit settles something or another isn't good enough.  You can be prosecuted for suspecting there is harm coming to children and not doing anything about it.

So those who are speaking out against the church of LGBT doing these types of lewd displays at Disney are actually not just coming out on the right side of history, as it turns out, they are coming out on the right side of the law as well...


----------



## Indofred (Jan 31, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Thanks for being LGBT friendly.



Business is business and, if the pink dollar works, exploit it.
Screw discrimination; it isn't good capitalism.


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I'm not saying the guy is a fake, or that he's a liar. He may be 100% genuinely sincere in everything he says. However, there's absolutely no way of verifying his testimony.
> ...



Nobody is getting charged with child abuse or neglect because a couple of gay guys are kissing at Disney.  You have an imagination that is not rooted in reality.  People kiss there all the time.  What's the difference if it is two guys, two girls or a guy and a girl doing so?


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Where do you draw the line?  I hear the line has been crossed there.  We can leave it up to a jury to decide.  They'll review the laws as they are written on child protection and render a decision I suppose..


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 31, 2014)

Indofred said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...




Nope...and when 30,000 people descend on your town at once with LOTS of disposable income...







Taste the rainbow.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 31, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



At a children's theme park.. displaying lewd, sexualized behavior in front of the kids.

Which is illegal no matter how much money is made off it.

_Taste_ the _lawsuit_...


----------



## AceRothstein (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



If there is inappropriate behavior, Disney will tell the guests to stop or force them to leave if they do not comply whether they be gay or straight.  Do you only believe this only applies to gay couples?

The idea that anyone is going to be prosecuted or sued over how other people are acting in a theme park is laughable.


----------



## nitroz (Jan 31, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Yeah... Your link is coming to nothing.

I live in the area (next county over, off mainland and next to nasa) and there is NO PROBLEMS with gay day in central florida AT ALL. These are happy couples enjoying themselves at disney. 

I have a few gay friends who will go and they go to enjoy disney world.


They behave themselves very well AND contribute to the economy.


----------



## nitroz (Jan 31, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Yep. This 100%
Last issue they had was with the overprivleged soccer moms from new york and such paying the handicapped thousands to be able to cut lines and they took that privlege away real quick. They deal with everyone accordingly.


----------



## GreenBean (Jan 31, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Here's a less reputable site - buzzfeed - however the pics *clearly show people AT DISNEY and wearing gay day t-shirts*. How come not a single one of your pics show a person in front of a castle, or on a ride, or with a Disney character? Lol. Again, I think you guys just had a major fail here.
> 
> You shouldn't be so gullible.
> 
> ...



You haven't got a shred of evidence to prove otherwise , besides what you want it to be - could tell you black was white and if it supported  your needs you'd agree .


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 31, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




Do you have a link to this lawsuit? GD@DW has been going on since the 90s.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 31, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a less reputable site - buzzfeed - however the pics *clearly show people AT DISNEY and wearing gay day t-shirts*. How come not a single one of your pics show a person in front of a castle, or on a ride, or with a Disney character? Lol. Again, I think you guys just had a major fail here.
> ...




I see nothing but red T-shirts


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Jan 31, 2014)

Why do the homosexual deviants need special days to go to Disney World? Are they not allowed the other 360 some odd days of the year? Just more pandering to special interests.


----------



## Seawytch (Jan 31, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Why do the homosexual deviants need special days to go to Disney World? Are they not allowed the other 360 some odd days of the year? Just more pandering to special interests.




Who is "pandering"? Should Disney close the day the gheys decide to go? Oh, and we do go the other 365 days of the tear TOO.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 1, 2014)

Gay Day at Disneyland.

Now if they'd just have Gun Day !


----------



## Politico (Feb 1, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



As I have already said. Disney has had gay day for over 20 years. No one has been sued yet.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 1, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Gay Day at Disneyland.
> 
> Now if they'd just have Gun Day !



Why not make it  the Same Day !

Actually not a bad idea - Let the FruitCakes and the RedNecks have a get together and see who makes it out of the Park in One Piece


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 1, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gay Day at Disneyland.
> ...



Self portrait Bean? No wonder the homoeroticism is so rampant in your posts...


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 1, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...








*Dats Me* 







*Dats Da SeaHag* ^^


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 1, 2014)

Seriously Bean, if you're so anti gay and hate "the gheys" so much, why are you always talking about gay sex (and not just the lesbians like a normal heterosexual male) and using homoerotic language? 

_"Sometimes people are threatened by gays and lesbians because they are fearing their own impulses, in a sense they 'doth protest too much. In addition, it appears that sometimes those who would oppress others have been oppressed themselves, and we can have some compassion for them too, they may be unaccepting of others because they cannot be accepting of themselves."_ ~ Richard Ryan, professor of psychology at the University of Rochester


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 1, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Seriously Bean, if you're so anti gay and hate "the gheys" so much, why are you always talking about gay sex (and not just the lesbians like a normal heterosexual male) and using homoerotic language?
> 
> _"Sometimes people are threatened by gays and lesbians because they are fearing their own impulses, in a sense they 'doth protest too much. In addition, it appears that sometimes those who would oppress others have been oppressed themselves, and we can have some compassion for them too, they may be unaccepting of others because they cannot be accepting of themselves."_ ~ Richard Ryan, professor of psychology at the University of Rochester





> Homosexual propaganda has been around for many years, the spark that ignited their present day stranglehold however was a brilliant book **After the Ball: How America Will Conquer Its Fear and Hatred of Gays
> 
> All opposing disagreements to homosexual behavior is rooted in "Homophobia, Homohatred, and Prejudice" (page 112)
> 
> ...



You're following The Script Perfectly SeaHag ... keep going


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 1, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously Bean, if you're so anti gay and hate "the gheys" so much, why are you always talking about gay sex (and not just the lesbians like a normal heterosexual male) and using homoerotic language?
> ...



You know there was an actual study, right? Of course, we've got more than enough empirical evidence as well...How many prominent anti-gay evangelicals and GOP politicians have to been caught in airport bathroom-like situations now?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 1, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Atually SeaHag -I diagnosed you on another thread last week after reading a few days of your rants and hissy fits - *you need help*  - if you'd like PM me and I'll rec. a good colleague who can offer counseling at reasonable rates......








PS - Oh yeah - you mentioned a Study - what no link -* afraid I'll tear it to shreds  again*, like I did the last few times - come now sweety would I do that ?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 1, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



 You didn't come close. Here's the study for you:

Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals

Look, if you're struggling with your sexuality, I'm sorry...I know that can be tough. I don't recommend reparative therapy, though...it has a less than 10% success rate and those 10% say their attractions don't go away, they just don't give in to them. (except in their minds)

No teeth Marcus!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 1, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Look, if you're struggling with your sexuality, I'm sorry...I know that can be tough. I don't recommend reparative therapy, though...it has a less than 10% success rate and those 10% say their attractions don't go away, they just don't give in to them. (except in their minds)



People who disagree with the church of LGBT displaying lewd acts in front of kids at Disney aren't by definition "closet homosexuals".  Though that is always the last card the lavender crowd pulls out of its bag when it is desperate.

I suppose by your definition Seawytch, anyone who wrote laws protecting kids from exposure to lewd sex acts are really just "closet homosexuals" "waiting to be free"?  This discussion is about lewd sex acts in front of kids by the church of LGBT at Disney during one of the busiest weeks of the year for kids visiting Disney with their parents.  All unwarned to unsuspecting visitors.  

Disney knows how to shut it down.  They shut down other stuff they don't like with lightening speed.  One lawsuit from parents on behalf of their kids and they will have to shut it down.  Why wait until the inevitable is all I'm saying...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 1, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Look, if you're struggling with your sexuality, I'm sorry...I know that can be tough. I don't recommend reparative therapy, though...it has a less than 10% success rate and those 10% say their attractions don't go away, they just don't give in to them. (except in their minds)
> ...




Gay Days have been going on since the 90s . Where are these lawsuits?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 1, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a less reputable site - buzzfeed - however the pics *clearly show people AT DISNEY and wearing gay day t-shirts*. How come not a single one of your pics show a person in front of a castle, or on a ride, or with a Disney character? Lol. Again, I think you guys just had a major fail here.
> ...



Prove what otherwise? You've presented to us nothing but:

1.) Pictures that are not linked in any way to Disney (ie no magic kingdom, no rides, no characters behind any of the individuals, no "Disney" written anywhere, etc)

2.) An unverified testimony of a single random internet person

Building a case requires evidence, so provide us with something. You've provided us with nothing thus far. Again, I'm not saying I disagree or agree with you, I'm simply saying that you've shown us absolutely nothing of substance as of yet to demonstrate that gay day has been overrun by inappropriateness.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 1, 2014)

Disney has a Gay Day? FABULOUS!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 1, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Disney has a Gay Day? FABULOUS!



I'm sure the kids think so too.  Their family saved up for this once in a lifetime trip to go see shaved muscle boys in tight clothes staring openly at each other's crotches, and tonguing each other outside Cinderella's castle..

That's what an eyewitness affiliated with Disney said was the case.  "Fabulous" is not the word I'd choose to describe it.  More like,  "illegal".


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 1, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Disney has a Gay Day? FABULOUS!
> ...



What's illegal about two people kissing in public?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 1, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Gay Days have been going on since the 90s . Where are these lawsuits?



Child molestations have been going on behind closed doors for centuries.  Where are the lawsuits?

That people haven't been rounded up or punished for what is clear violation of the law [lewd sexual displays in front of children] doesn't mean the crime is any less.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 1, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



The witness described tonguing and other lewd behavior he qualified [as a randy gay person himself] as "a vile spectacle of self indulgence and indecency" in front of unsuspecting children: Disney Gay Days - Why I&rsquo;m not going to Gay Days this year


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 1, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Yes, we've seen this unverified random internet person's account before. As I mentioned, we have no way of verifying ANY of this information. We don't even know who this person is, or if he/she is actually gay or straight, or if he/she had a personal or legal problem with Disney, or is working for an Anti-Gay group, etc.

This is not evidence - sorry.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 1, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Nothing. 

But he and others who fear diversity and individual liberty wish to make it illegal for gay Americans to kiss in public. 

Which would also violate the 14th Amendment, unsurprisingly.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 1, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



I find it hard to believe that somebody who refers to gay people as "queens" and "he-women" is actually gay himself. This man lacks credibility.


----------



## midcan5 (Feb 1, 2014)

The photo was removed.  Listen American_Jihad, it's time to came out and faced who you truly are, no need to hide behind gun themed avatars. Face your desires and your true self, come out. America will accept your homosexuality today. 

*Could it be that those obsessed with gays are secretly gay? That could explain why they see something everywhere, you only see what you want to, you only see where your mind leads you. * "Jesse Bering has written a thought provoking article for the magazine, January 30, 2009 issue of the magazine, Scientific American Mind. In it he cites two pieces of empirical research that support the notion of homophobic young men harbor secret homosexual impulses. Both research studies were published in the distinguished publication, Journal of Abnormal Psychology. The first study was done in 2006 by Henry Adams and his team at the University of Georgia. Complete descriptions of the works can be found on Scientific American Mind but you may have to pay for the article or buy the magazine." 

Clinical Depression, Separation Anxiety: Allan Schwartz, Ph.D.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 1, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Of course I knew that, but I wanted to see what bullshit answer he gave.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 1, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with gay days at Disneyland as long as it is well publicized.  Let people know what they can expect and they will make up their own minds as to whether they want to see two men or two women groping one another.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 1, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> There is nothing wrong with gay days at Disneyland as long as it is well publicized.  Let people know what they can expect and they will make up their own minds as to whether they want to see two men or two women groping one another.



Who was groping anybody?


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought the real die-hard evangelicals didn't go in for anything with magic or wizardry themes like Harry Potter.  They're terrified of make-believe fiction letting the devil in their empty lives, but they'll embrace the make-believe stories in the bible and justify their hate and intolerance.  

Seems like Satan found a way into their lives anyway.

Anyway, wou would think these homophobic assholes wouldn't care what goes on at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 1, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



*In May 1984, a superior court judge ruled that Exlers civil rights had been violated and ordered Disney to abolish their ban on same sex dancing and pay attorney fees amounting to $25,000.* Disney did pay the attorney fees, but maintained that the lawsuit was not a class action suit, thus, ... No other gays would be allowed to dance at Disneyland. 

On August 14, 1985 Disneyland quietly reversed their 28-year-old policy that prohibited partners of the same sex from dancing together in the park. However

*In late 1987, three UCLA students were told, touch dancing is reserved for heterosexual couples only. In response, they filed a lawsuit against Disney citing another civil rights violation.* However, before the case ever made it to the courts, Disney reassessed the situation and backed down. A subsequent letter sent by 15 Florida state lawmakers condemned the policy as "anti-family" ... "We strongly disapprove of your inclusion and endorsement of a life-style that is unhealthy, unnatural and unworthy of special treatment."

In 1991, Doug Swallow {Yup that's what he Does} and some of his Orlando friends decided to get a group together to visit the Magic Kingdom at Walt Disney World. They picked the first Saturday in June. 

For the second Gay Days, Disney issued a memo to cast members instructing them to disavow any knowledge of the event and forbade them from forewarning families entrering

Disney sued a kindergarten for painting Disney characters on the wall of their child care facility. However, Disney took no legal action to prevent the "Gay Chicago Magazine" and "Gay Day at Disney" WebSite from using Disney characters to promote the "Annual Gay & Lesbian Day at Disney World." The cartoons even use the copyright script of Disney's name.

 Disney has the largest gay and lesbian employee organization in the entertainment industry.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 1, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



Yeah What's wrong with two degenerate perverts groping each other in front of kids ..... Go Figure ?


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the homosexual deviants need special days to go to Disney World? Are they not allowed the other 360 some odd days of the year? Just more pandering to special interests.
> ...



Disney is pandering. What do you call it? Why not just let EVERYONE enjoy the park EVERY DAY. Why the need for special gay days? They are promoting homosexuality and homosexual behavior...its disgusting.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Who groped anybody?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



Disney isn't doing anything. They have nothing to do with the event other than be the place that everyone goes on that one day. Do you know how much revenue the event brings to Orlando?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



So no "groping" lawsuits, just as I suspected.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

It's kind of amusing that people are re-freaking out about Gay Days at Disney (this thread is actually really, really old) and AmericanJihad bumped his thread, not because thousands and thousand and thousands of gays show up in Orlando in June to spend boatloads of cash, he bumped his thread because Disney is featuring lesbians on_ Good Luck Charlie_.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> It's kind of amusing that people are re-freaking out about Gay Days at Disney (this thread is actually really, really old) and AmericanJihad bumped his thread, not because thousands and thousand and thousands of gays show up in Orlando in June to spend boatloads of cash, he bumped his thread because Disney is featuring lesbians on_ Good Luck Charlie_.



They're all over the friggin place








> Lesbian subtext is generally found in TV shows where two female characters have a chemistry between them that could be love or sexual attraction, despite the characters never explicitly announcing thats the case. The most famous TV series for having strong lesbian subtext is of course Xena Warrior Princess, in which the characters of Xena and Gabrielle clearly shared a deep connection despite it never explicitly being stated the pair were in love.
> 
> Recently a couple of other shows have come to light that also features a strong lesbian subtext. Rizzoli & Isles is one show with lesbian subtext between the female leads Jane Rizzoli and Maura Isles. Both characters are straight in the series, but the lesbian subtext is definitely being picked up on by the audience, with fanfic and videos hitting the net. Two other characters featuring lesbian subtext are H. G. Wells (aka HG) and Myka Bering in SyFy series Warehouse 13. Like Rizzoli & Isles, both Myka Bering and H. G. Wells are straight women, but the chemistry between them is being picked up on and tweeted, blogged and made into fanvid and fanfic. Can you think of any other TV shows with lesbian subtext?
> 
> Lesbian subtext on TV Rizzoli & Isles as well as HG Wells and Myka Bering


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of amusing that people are re-freaking out about Gay Days at Disney (this thread is actually really, really old) and AmericanJihad bumped his thread, not because thousands and thousand and thousands of gays show up in Orlando in June to spend boatloads of cash, he bumped his thread because Disney is featuring lesbians on_ Good Luck Charlie_.
> ...




Xena?!? Way to be topical.

Oh, and there is no subtext on Rizolli...lesbians watch because Angie Harmon with a gun is fucking hot!


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



They are allowing their property to be used for this propaganda event and are encouraging it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Oh, and there is no subtext on Rizolli...lesbians watch because Angie Harmon with a gun is fucking hot!



Yes, I've noted among many other curious behaviors in LGBT, that some lesbians get really excited about a woman who acts like/looks like/behaves like a man....

I suppose they'd like to take "her" home and put a strapon on her so she can perform like a man on her....

...and other curiosities...  I think there's some closeted heteros in the LGBT populations.  

Another example...a friend of mine went to a public event once where two "gay" men were attending, one gay guy was the femme, the "bottom" obviously and the other looked actually normal, was not flaming at all.  She said that about halfway through the event she caught the normal looking gay guy staring at her tits.  He wouldn't take his eyes off her.  Pretty soon the obnoxious and flaming "femme" gay started body blocking his "boyfriend' from staring at my friend's rack.  He became agitated, got more drunk and really obnoxious.  Uncomfortable, my friend left the gathering early with the normal "gay" guy's eyes following her with a hint of remorse in them.  

There are more closeted heteros in the "gay" population than I imagined.  Seawytch has just let on that masculine women turn her on.  That would be like a hetero dude saying masculine women turn him on.  One would be suspect of closeted hetero, the other closeted gay.

Funny and very misunderstood phenomenon exist in human sexuality.  One almost gets the feeling like its more of a behavior thing than anything else.  You know, cultural, faddish.

I read Anne Heche's life story a while back.  Quite the morass of inappropriate early exposure in her life to conflicting role models and imprinting/aversion to men, yet wanting a man in her life.  I often wonder about lesbians who seek out mannish women to be with.  What's _really_ going on there?  Etc...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 2, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> They are allowing their property to be used for this propaganda event and are encouraging it.




There seems to be evidence that this is the case.  Talk about opening yourself up to a lawsuit for inappropriate exposure of sexuality to kids!


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...




"Allowing it"? Do you propose they stop it somehow? Of course they will encourage it, we're talking a lot of money here. 

Wiki: _ The first event, in 1991, had 3,000 gays and lesbians from central Florida going to area theme parks on one day wearing red shirts to make their presence more visible. By 1995, the event had grown to 10,000 gays and lesbians traveling for the gay day at Disney. As of 2010 approximately *150,000 *LGBTs, their families, friends and supporters attended the six-day gathering (including various pool parties, conventions, festivals, a business expo, activities for kids, etc.) with 20,000 to 30,000 going to Disney on the final day.[1]_


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and there is no subtext on Rizolli...lesbians watch because Angie Harmon with a gun is fucking hot!
> ...




You've noticed nothing. Angie Harmon doesn't look anything like a man  in or out of uniform. All kinds of different women "turn me on"... From Angelina Jolie to Julie Andrews.

Try the dollar store psychology books instead of the dime store.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > They are allowing their property to be used for this propaganda event and are encouraging it.
> ...




Wow! You're right. The sexual imagery is just rampant in those pins!!!  hide the children's eyes, quick!!!


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 2, 2014)

Disney has all kinds of days in which special interest groups are recognized.  There is nothing wrong with this practice.  It is probably more comfortable for those special interest groups to be with predominantly like minded others.   Just publicize it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, publicize it and make it what the blogger called a "hard ticket" event: closed to the general public except the church of LGBT.



Seawytch said:


> "Allowing it"? Do you propose they stop it somehow? Of course they will encourage it, we're talking a lot of money here.



A rather disturbing image is popping up of you here Seawytch.  You seem eager to ignore the compelling issue of children being inappropriately exposed to lewd behavior.  You offer up over and over, in a couple posts now, that if enough money is involved in this exposure of children, then it's completely OK with you.

Do you realize what message that is sending readers here?  For instance, instead of saying "this is terrible, they should at least close the park and make it just availible to the LGBT church those days", you argue instead that allowing those lewd and exhibitionist people to access/expose themselves and their deviant sexualities to unsuspecting general-public children is "OK as long as Disney is making money off it"...

Wow...  For once in your life, take yourself out of the San Francisco culture, turn yourself round and stare at yourself through the eyes of someone not immersed in that culture.  Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow.  !


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

You nutters need to get your stories straight...half say Disney shouldn't promote it and the other half say they should. Here's a tip...don't go to Orlando in June.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 2, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Yes, publicize it and make it what the blogger called a "hard ticket" event: closed to the general public except the church of LGBT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Disney doesn't allow lewd behavior. Kissing and holding hands isn't lewd.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Disney doesn't allow lewd behavior. Kissing and holding hands isn't lewd.



It's lewd if it's being done by... THE GAYS!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> You nutters need to get your stories straight...half say Disney shouldn't promote it and the other half say they should. Here's a tip...don't go to Orlando in June.



This isn't about statistics.  This is about exposing children to perversion which is illegal.  I don't care if 95% of voters approve of exposing children to lewd sexuality.  The minority voice prevails when it comes to child endangerment, physical AND psychological.  

Here's Seawytch paraphrased, "well, lewd acts in front of kids are OK as long as a lot of people say it's OK and if enough money is being made off of it.."

Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow WOW!!  How deeply enmeshed do you have to be in San Francisco blue districts to think that way?  Even the far left has a problem with that mentality.  There isn't even a category for how far left that type of thinking is.  I think it has just gone into "patently and unabashedly _insane_."

If Disney supports this type of mentality, I agree with Seawytch's tip: Don't go to Orlando in June, or ever, until "Gay Days" to the _open public_, stops!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > You nutters need to get your stories straight...half say Disney shouldn't promote it and the other half say they should. Here's a tip...don't go to Orlando in June.
> ...



I agree that children shouldn't be exposed to lewd behavior. The problem is that you haven't given a single example of them expressing lewd behavior. Kissing and holding hands isn't lewd, just because they are gay.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 2, 2014)

Disney is a private enterprise. They can have any kind of day they want. All normal people ask is that they post warnings so that innocent kids don't stumble into "sodomy-land" by mistake.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

THERE... WAS... NO... LEWD... BEHAVIOR.

How many times do people have to point that out before you retards stop using that as the basis for your argument?


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow -- a full day of playing with Mickey, going on rides, visiting the Magic Kingdom - then going back to the hotel to pack fudge. 

How wholesome.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Wow -- a full day of playing with Mickey, going on rides, visiting the Magic Kingdom - then going back to the hotel to pack fudge.
> 
> How wholesome.



I see you have your next Disney vacation planned out.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Never change, Warrior.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 2, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Wow -- a full day of playing with Mickey, going on rides, visiting the Magic Kingdom - then going back to the hotel to pack fudge.
> 
> How wholesome.





Yes, and don't think for one moment that the grooming-cult of LGBT has missed that the unseemly mix = _inappropriateness manifest _at a CHILDRENS' venue...


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow -- a full day of playing with Mickey, going on rides, visiting the Magic Kingdom - then going back to the hotel to pack fudge.
> ...



Again, what did they do that was inappropriate? Showing their faces in public? Those monsters!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Holding hands, going on rides, buying stuff...you know, all that horrible stuff.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 2, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXYnEobD_0k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXYnEobD_0k[/ame]


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 2, 2014)

> Gay Day at Disney



The irony of this is a gay day manifests as a consequence of the hate and ignorance toward gay Americans exhibited by most on the right. 

Absent this hate and ignorance, Disney and similar venues wouldnt have occasion for a gay day.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 2, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



My understanding is that Disney does not promote it, at least not officially.  The community simply chooses to go to Disney during that time of the year just as they hold Gay Pride celebrations in cities everywhere.

Do you think Disney is going to discourage the revenue?

There are many reasons I would not choose to go to Disney the first week of June.  Gay Day at Disney is only a very small part of that.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 2, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



The Disney Organization , under it's current Regime is an Allie of the Gay Agenda.

They own Not only Walt Disney Productions and Theme Parks, but also own ABC Television Network and ABC News, Marvel Entertainment which includes Marvel Comics Xmen, and other fantasy fiction aimed at Youth, Touchstone Pictures, They own 50% of A&E Networks and ESPN, they are well endowed in the Music Industry as well  with control of not only Walt Disney Records, Disney Music Publishing, Touchstone Pictures Music & Songs, Inc.
Touchstone Songs, Hollywood Records, Wonderland Music Company, Bueva Vista Concerts and more...

Of course, this is not the first time Disney has actively and strongly promoted homosexuality. Let us briefly consider some of these other examples:

Ellen came out of the closet to declare her lesbianism in 1996. ABC, a Disney company, achieved ratings that were much higher than normal because of the publicity surrounding this unprecedented event.

ABC is also releasing a movie that depicts two lesbian couples fighting a court battle to keep the custody of the young son of one of the women in this relationship.

Disney Childrens Book Division published two pro-homosexual books targeted for young minds. They were titled, "Lettin' It All Hang Out" and "Growing Up Gay". Growing Up Gay was authored by three homosexual comedians who aim their book at "gay youngsters who were bred by heterosexuals".


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



Who's Allie? She a friend of yours?


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2014)

"Mommy, why are those two men holding hands and kissing?"

"Because they're pole-smoking faggots, little Johnny."


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Wow -- a full day of playing with Mickey, going on rides, visiting the Magic Kingdom - then going back to the hotel to pack fudge.
> 
> How wholesome.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



You said "well endowed".


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 3, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




They just can't help the homoeroticism.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> "Mommy, why are those two men holding hands and kissing?"
> 
> "Because they're pole-smoking faggots, little Johnny."




Yes, that's one way of putting it. Normal folks not blinded by their bigoted hatred would simply say "because they love each other like Mommy and Daddy do".


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




It's SO Freudian when they talk about gays "shoving it down their throats".


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > You nutters need to get your stories straight...half say Disney shouldn't promote it and the other half say they should. Here's a tip...don't go to Orlando in June.
> ...



Sillouette - You can't just make up things about Gay day and expect everyone else around you to believe it like you're the center of the world's attention. That's not how things work. First, you must start by presenting us with some convincing evidence that demonstrates your claim - "that gays are acting in a perverted way @ Disney" - is true.

So far you have not presented the group with anything except your own speculations about the event. 

The only verifiable photos I've seen from the ACTUAL gay day at Disney is of a bunch of men and women in red shirts doing theme park stuff. That's it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Sillouette - You can't just make up things about Gay day and expect everyone else around you to believe it like you're the center of the world's attention. That's not how things work. First, you must start by presenting us with some convincing evidence that demonstrates your claim - "that gays are acting in a perverted way @ Disney" - is true.
> 
> So far you have not presented the group with anything except your own speculations about the event.
> 
> The only verifiable photos I've seen from the ACTUAL gay day at Disney is of a bunch of men and women in red shirts doing theme park stuff. That's it.



In court, eyewitness accounts are admissable along with photos.

Here's an eyewitness account that I long ago provided here:



> Authors Note: This article pertains mainly to the Saturday event during Gay Days. The rest of the week is fairly benign. My suggestion to those who wish to avoid the event is to avoid the Magic Kingdom on the first Saturday of June. During the week, a different theme park is featured for the "Gay Days" event. If you wish to avoid the crowds, I suggest that you avoid the scheduled park for that day.
> 
> The Gay Days schedule for 2014:
> Thu, June 5 - Animal Kingdom
> ...


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> In court, eyewitness accounts are admissable along with photos.
> 
> Here's an eyewitness account that I long ago provided here:



Lol, yes - REAL eye witnesses like a security guard who was working the night of the crime, or an old lady who lives across the apt where the incident happened. 

Not a random internet person who "said something once" on a forum. We don't even know if this person lives in the United States for Pete's sake! How do you know this isn't a fake testimony created by an anti-gay group in Florida? How do you know this isn't some straight old Chinese man who hasn't left his Hong Kong apt in 20 years? 

That's my point - we have no way of verifying any of the info this person says. I hope you can understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 3, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > "Mommy, why are those two men holding hands and kissing?"
> ...



Another way would be "Because they don't know any better , they're sick , stay away from those people" "


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> *a random internet person* who "said something once" on a forum. We don't even know if this person lives in the United States for Pete's sake! How do you know this isn't a *fake testimony created by an anti-gay group in Florida?* How do you know this isn't some straight old Chinese man who hasn't left his Hong Kong apt in 20 years?
> .



His name is Peter Werrner 

You can reach him on Twitter - https://twitter.com/petewerner

He is the President of  Werner Technologies
CEO of Dreams Unlimited Travel, Inc.
*Webmaster of all sites in the Destination-Orlando network*.

You can also reach him at webmaster@wdwinfo.com

He is a respectable Gay - not too many of those around - respectable that is 


Hardly a *Random Internet Person*

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disteam/webmasterpete.htm


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > "Mommy, why are those two men holding hands and kissing?"
> ...



"But Mommy - didn't God proclaim that marriage is between a man and a woman?"

"Yes Johnnie - but unfortunately, God created filthy sick people for us to use as examples of what is morally wrong."


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > *a random internet person* who "said something once" on a forum. We don't even know if this person lives in the United States for Pete's sake! How do you know this isn't a *fake testimony created by an anti-gay group in Florida?* How do you know this isn't some straight old Chinese man who hasn't left his Hong Kong apt in 20 years?
> ...



Well there we go! Now we're getting somewhere. Was that so hard?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> "But Mommy - didn't God proclaim that marriage is between a man and a woman?"
> 
> "Yes Johnnie - but unfortunately, God created filthy sick people for us to use as examples of what is morally wrong."



God proclaimed that? When? 

I thought the Bible was physically written (and edited) by men.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> I thought the Bible was physically written (and edited) by men.



Don't think asswipe.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Bible was physically written (and edited) by men.
> ...



I'm not trying to discredit the Bible or anything; I too believe in a lot of things of the spiritual nature that cannot be "proven true" by visual evidence or mathematics. 

I'm just challenging your notion that this is indeed the thing that God himself directly said. It may have been a thing that some guy who was contributing the bible said.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 3, 2014)

Anybody who has ever worked at Disney knows that there is no perversion at Disney. It is well understood that you "don't f__k with the mouse".

However, I have always suspected that something suspicious is going on with Donald and his "nephews". For one thing, they should start wearing pants.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



This is a Jesus quote: "Have you not read that he who made them from the beginning made them male and female, and said, For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and the two shall become one?"

Get on your knees and ask him where the fuck he heard it.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



I'm not the one who posted the article, the person who posted it did so with the misconception that it was being presented to an intelligent opponent - he was mistaken.

It took me a 2 minutes to gather that info.  although I had an advantage as I already know Mr. Werner in a professional capacity.  If you took some effort perhaps it would have taken you 15 ....  Next time try researching b4 posting - it sure beats putting your foot in your mouth.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > "But Mommy - didn't God proclaim that marriage is between a man and a woman?"
> ...



New Testament Yes
But the Old Testament , or the First Five Books anyway , are believed by many experts to have been written by a female  {Not Moses as Religious Authorities claim}


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> I'm not the one who posted the article, the person who posted it did so with the misconception that it was being presented to an intelligent opponent - he was mistaken.
> 
> It took me a 2 minutes to gather that info.  although I had an advantage as I already know Mr. Werner in a professional capacity.  If you took some effort perhaps it would have taken you 15 ....  Next time try researching b4 posting - it sure beats putting your foot in your mouth.




Hey if it takes that long to gather the info, why didn't you or Silhouette do it the first 9 times I asked? 

Now we have - what looks like a credible person saying that the gay days are a bit overtly sexual. I'll take that as a good piece of solid info. I'm legitimately trying to have a debate here. 

Again, as I mentioned I've done some research on my end and some people (like Pete) say it can be bad, and some say "they don't even realize it's Gay Day" - which reinforces some of the G-rated pics I posted earlier from shots of the event. Should this singular piece of testimony be enough to condemn the whole of gay days? I don't think so.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Interesting info.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2014)

"Mommy - what does AIDS mean?" 

"It means *A*nother *I*nfected *D*ick *S*ucker, Little Johnnie"


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> "Mommy - what does AIDS mean?"
> 
> "It means *A*nother *I*nfected *D*ick *S*ucker, Little Johnnie"



Johnnie - "so heterosexual people can't be infected?"

Mommy - "no, that is absolutely impossible. Oh yea, and Unicorns are real too".


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > "Mommy - what does AIDS mean?"
> ...



Correct...heterosexual people can't get infected, soooooo, bang away without protection.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

bodecea said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Obviously straights can't get infected. 

I got neg-repped for repeating what Warrior was saying, by Warrior.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2014)

bodecea said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Sweet, already on it


----------



## bodecea (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...


Because Warbler really doesn't like to have gays put down...unless he does it in a fit of self-hatred....which he gets a lot of.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one who posted the article, the person who posted it did so with the misconception that it was being presented to an intelligent opponent - he was mistaken.
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> The question should be - do you want your kids, or any kids for that matter exposed to it.   This is a CHILDRENS THEME PARK - it should not be used as an opportunity for Gay Activists to Push their Agenda - it's basically an Ambush of the unknowing and unsuspecting families who simply went there for a FAMILY VACATION and got bushwacked by perverts.



The church of LGBT knows precisely what they're doing.  That's why they didn't make it a closed event.  And that's why they schedule "gay days" at Disney during perhaps the busiest week of their year: the most kiddies showing up.

They have their demostration/exhibition precisely because kiddies will be showing up unawares and in the largest numbers possible. 

The selection of the date and the fact that it is unannounced to the public = purposeful exposure to children of inappropriate sexuality.  Which is illegal.  Pardon the pun but Disney has its ass hanging out on this one.  One good lawyer and some shocked kids/parents and Disney is going to court.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > The question should be - do you want your kids, or any kids for that matter exposed to it.   This is a CHILDRENS THEME PARK - it should not be used as an opportunity for Gay Activists to Push their Agenda - it's basically an Ambush of the unknowing and unsuspecting families who simply went there for a FAMILY VACATION and got bushwacked by perverts.
> ...



Listen - I definitely think there's two sides to this coin. 

One side is what you folks (and myself, quite frankly) would be against which is vulgar displays of PDA, skimpy shorts, overtly sexual acts, etc, at a Children's theme park. I wouldn't want kids having to view that either, and would kick the guests out immediately if they wouldn't modify their behavior. 

The other side - however - is that a lot of anti-gay folks seem to ONLY FOCUS on the gay people having sex. Sex this, sex that, they're perverts, blah blah blah. Sometimes the purpose of a Gay day is simply for a GAY FAMILY to feel accepted out in public as a family. It has nothing to do with sex. 

I've been to my gay sister in laws house maybe 60 times, and have never witnessed her and her partner have sex, talk about sex, conduct lewd acts, etc. They're just a regular family.

In short: 
1.) Lewd acts, overtly sexual behavior bad @ Disney (for gay/straight)
2.) Walking around as a family, behaving appropriately is OK @ Disney (for gay/straight)


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



1.} The type of behavior referred to is generally not an activity women engage in -Lesbian or not

2.} She is Family - even if she were that kind of person - I'm sure she would show restraint when you're there.

The primary problem in this aspect of Homosexuality is not so much females it's the males.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Feb 3, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > "Mommy - what does AIDS mean?"
> ...



Straight folks can and do get HIV/AIDS...from drug use through veins and through unprotected sex...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 4, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Straight folks can and do get HIV/AIDS...from drug use through veins and through unprotected sex...



Hey, you want to talk about AIDS right?  What do you think about the sudden and sharp rise in "gay" boys ages 13-24 coming down with HIV from anal sex?  If gays are "born that way", why the sudden rise just in the same years all the advertising of "gay is OK" to youth through media and now marriage?  Could it be a case of monkey-see, monkey-do?



> *Among men who have sex with men those 1324 years of age had the greatest percentage increase (53%) in diagnoses of HIV infection from 2006 through 2009*...
> 
> ...Recognizing these troubling trends, the National HIV/AIDS Strategy (NHAS) notes that to achieve the goal of reducing new HIV infections, it is important that all Americans have access to a common baseline of information about the current HIV epidemic. This includes knowing how HIV is transmitted and prevented, and knowing which behaviors place individuals at greatest risk for infection. The NHAS calls for providing and promoting appropriate HIV and STI infection prevention education for all Americans to effectively encourage people across the age span to take steps to reduce their risk for infection. *The Strategy specifically affirms that educating young people about HIV before they begin engaging in behaviors that place them at risk for HIV infection should be a priority* and acknowledges roles for both parents and schools in providing this education. - See more at: blog.aids.gov ? New National Resource Center to Prevent HIV/AIDS among Adolescents



Guess what behavior placing boys at highest risk for HIV?  Anal sex.

Guess what age group needs to be targeted to reduce HIV before anal sex begins?  Young kids.

Guess what behaviors therefore, would be in appropriate to parade in front of kids as "acceptable, normal, OK"?  Gayness, and via gayness, the suggestion implied of anal sex.

Guess which place would be the worst place on earth to have an ambush on children depicting "gayness" as "normal"?  At a theme park called "Disney" dedicated to children...the epitome of the magic of childhood actually.


********

The colon is the lower part of the digestive tract.  It evolved over millions of years to absorb fluids and large dissolved particles back into the blood stream in times of famine or drought.  It is nature's recycler and protector of life.  But it comes with a issue for gay men...

..That issue is its resorptive properties.  Depositing things in the anus is like drinking them right into your bloodstream.  The colon has no way of deciphering between large dissolved vitamins on their way out and HIV infected semen on its way in.  The colon is a one way organ.  Gays turning it into a 2-way organ means they are doing the equivalent of mainlining directly into a vein, HIV infected semen.  Viruses tend to be larger on a molecular level but the colon allows larger things to be resorbed.  So the colon is like a wide open door with a "welcome" mat for the HIV virus.  This is why anal sex carries the highest risk of all sex for transmission of HIV.  

Gay men need to learn the basic biology of the colon to understand why AIDS is such a pernicious problem in the inducted ranks: including the newly inducted 13-24 year old "gay" boys..


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 4, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Hey if it takes that long to gather the info, why didn't you or Silhouette do it the first 9 times I asked?



I'd provided those quotes and the link many many pages back bro.  It's not my responsibility to hold your hand and help you scroll back through the thread if you are a Johnny come lately here..

If you want information, here's some more:



> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Straight folks can and do get HIV/AIDS...from drug use through veins and through unprotected sex...
> ...


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 4, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> I'd provided those quotes and the link many many pages back bro.  It's not my responsibility to hold your hand and help you scroll back through the thread if you are a Johnny come lately here..



Before we go forward, let me just lay out my views in case we're already in agreement..

I don't condone of skimpy outfits, speedos, heavy PDA, drugs at Gay Day at Disney. I am against all that and if it is occurring I would like to see it put to an end.

However, if gay day is mainly comprised of gay people and their families wearing red t-shirts and acting like any other average parkgoer, I have no problem with the event. 

You?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > I'd provided those quotes and the link many many pages back bro.  It's not my responsibility to hold your hand and help you scroll back through the thread if you are a Johnny come lately here..
> ...


Pretty much what goes on at all the Gay Day events I've been to....but for some odd reason, some people look at gay people and think only sex, sex, and more sex.    Even more than we ever do.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 4, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Pretty much what goes on at all the Gay Day events I've been to....but for some odd reason, some people look at gay people and think only sex, sex, and more sex.    Even more than we ever do.



I think this is the heart of the conversation. 

I think most people - gay and straight - would be against excessive PDA, skimpy sexualized clothing, drugs, etc at a Children's theme park. No fault there.

However, if you're upset that a person is simply wearing a red t-shirt, is gay, and "at gay day" at Disney they you've got your own set of problems...


----------



## PredFan (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not going to bother to read all of the posts, but if any if my fellow conservatives are complaining about Disney's recent abandonment if family values, I have to point out that Disney has not espoused family values in a very long time. Here's what mean:

Name a Disney movie where both parents were there for a child. Most times one or both of the parents are dead. Most of the time if the father is alive, he's a dottering old fool, if the mom is alive she is either a evil step mother or just plain evil. The child usually disobeys the parents and rather than suffer the consequences, the child is victorious in the end.

Name a Disney movie that promoted family values.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 4, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I'm not going to bother to read all of the posts, but if any if my fellow conservatives are complaining about Disney's recent abandonment if family values, I have to point out that Disney has not espoused family values in a very long time. Here's what mean:
> 
> Name a Disney movie where both parents were there for a child. Most times one or both of the parents are dead. Most of the time if the father is alive, he's a dottering old fool, if the mom is alive she is either a evil step mother or just plain evil. The child usually disobeys the parents and rather than suffer the consequences, the child is victorious in the end.
> 
> Name a Disney movie that promoted family values.




Disney makes more than the Princess movies you know. It's not Disney's fault all the fairy tale heroines come from tragic backgrounds.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 4, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Straight folks can and do get HIV/AIDS...from drug use through veins and through unprotected sex...
> ...




Do you support then, as I do, comprehensive sex education, including teaching about condom use for all forms of sexual activity?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm buying my ticket for swingers day if Disney ever gets that together.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 4, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Before we go forward, let me just lay out my views in case we're already in agreement..
> 
> *I don't condone of skimpy outfits, speedos, heavy PDA, drugs at Gay Day at Disney. I am against all that and if it is occurring I would like to see it put to an end*.
> 
> ...




Well, if you hate all that stuff you just mentioned, be darned sure not to visit any gay pride parade in a town near you.  [This one happened in the Heartland with kids around as it went down main street in the middle of the day]







And while you said that the event at Disney is "mainly" comprised of the benign red t shirt wearers, there can be zero "representin'" in any similar manner around children.  Yet the article written by the man who says he's witnessed gay days for years now says that it is one and the same as a gay pride parade.

Which is unacceptable.

You?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 4, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Before we go forward, let me just lay out my views in case we're already in agreement..
> ...


Me - I'd be against anyone excessively making out, wearing sexual/skimpy clothing, etc at a Gay Day at Disney. Not good stuff to have around children.

And yes, we have one eyewitness account saying it's been that way. But two things:

1.) It's one eyewitness account. Again, how do I know this guy didn't get sued by Disney or something and is enacting an inflammatory revenge post, etc? I need more evidence building the case that the sexual stuff is excessive. 

2.) If Gay Day is in fact out of hand, how about we work to "clean it up" vs abolish it all together. Strict rules on excessive PDA, dress code, etc?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2014)

Gay day should neitherbe cleaned up or dress codes imposed.   All it needs to be is well publicized so that informed patrons can make up their own minds.    Employees of the park must have the option of being allowed to adjust their schedules.    Children brought by gays aren't going to be horrified by two men or two women groping down one another's pants.  It isn't any different than what they see at home.   Just tell everyone so there are no unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 4, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Before we go forward, let me just lay out my views in case we're already in agreement..
> ...




I've been to both...have you? 

I saw no "overt sexual displays" at either event and I had my kids at the SF Pride Parade.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2014)

Your concept of overt sexual displays might be different.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 4, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Your concept of overt sexual displays might be different.




Probably...holding hands and/or kissing is not an overt sexual display...and that's all I saw.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 4, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Me - I'd be against anyone excessively making out, wearing sexual/skimpy clothing, etc at a Gay Day at Disney. Not good stuff to have around children.
> 
> And yes, we have one eyewitness account saying it's been that way. But two things:
> 
> ...



1. If this guy was sued, he would not go back and risk being sued again.  Most lawsuits of that type would include a gag order or an agreement to remain mute.  Since he is posting his experiences at Disney without being sued or having a gag in place means he wasn't sued and won't be sued because numbers of other people could be subpoened to verify his accounts as accurate..

2. How you would clean up "gay day" would be to make it a hard ticket event, publicized to the public to avoid and closed to the general public unless they wanted to expose children to the idea that sex with the colon [gay sex] is a good and healthy idea by example set at the Childrens' Theme Park.  Remember, HIV has taken a sudden sharp rise in boys trying out gay sex ages 13-24.  Fads by example can be deadly.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



When you dress and act like this





what do you expect...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 5, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much what goes on at all the Gay Day events I've been to....but for some odd reason, some people look at gay people and think only sex, sex, and more sex.    Even more than we ever do.
> ...



Really Jihad feller? That kind of thing makes you think about sex? Um...okay...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 5, 2014)

If people put words into your mouth as often as you do others Seawytch, you'd throw a hissy fit.  But carry on.  Your avatar and apparent obsession with sex, along with your apologetic stance on exposing kids to deviant sex at Disney, or the idea that deviant sex is OK [see sharp rising in HIV in boys experimenting with anal sex just since gay becaome "cool"], paint out a clear picture of who you are and what you stand for.  You said you had children, right?

Meanwhile the compelling problem exists as to what you defend:



> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Me - I'd be against anyone excessively making out, wearing sexual/skimpy clothing, etc at a Gay Day at Disney. Not good stuff to have around children.
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 5, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to bother to read all of the posts, but if any if my fellow conservatives are complaining about Disney's recent abandonment if family values, I have to point out that Disney has not espoused family values in a very long time. Here's what mean:
> ...



So Princess tell us - did you come from a tragic background - did some traumatic experience happen to you in pre-adolescence ?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Every day is gay day at Disney World.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> 1. If this guy was sued, he would not go back and risk being sued again.  Most lawsuits of that type would include a gag order or an agreement to remain mute.  Since he is posting his experiences at Disney without being sued or having a gag in place means he wasn't sued and won't be sued because numbers of other people could be subpoened to verify his accounts as accurate..



"Sued" is a word that could be interchanged with "dispute" or "bad experience", etc. Poor choice of word on my part. Maybe Disney didn't come through on a promise they made him for the website, etc; the dispute doesn't have to be official and legal in nature. 



Silhouette said:


> 2. How you would clean up "gay day" would be to make it a hard ticket event, publicized to the public to avoid and closed to the general public unless they wanted to expose children to the idea that sex with the colon [gay sex] is a good and healthy idea by example set at the Childrens' Theme Park.  Remember, HIV has taken a sudden sharp rise in boys trying out gay sex ages 13-24.  Fads by example can be deadly.



How do ya clean up Gay Day? Make a dress code and say that any violators will be thrown out without refund. Reprimand any individuals partaking in excessive PDA and threaten to throw out, etc. It wouldn't be hard. You make an example of a few people and other potential violators will be dissuaded from breaking the rules (because people come from out of town, etc, and don't want to ruin their vacation). An (appropriate) dress code is not a lot to ask for a children's theme park, so it should be easily enforceable. 

When a 7 year old sees two men holding hands, does he/she immediately begin thinking of having anal sex Silhouette? Not following.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Gay day should neitherbe cleaned up or dress codes imposed.   All it needs to be is well publicized so that informed patrons can make up their own minds.    Employees of the park must have the option of being allowed to adjust their schedules.    Children brought by gays aren't going to be horrified by two men or two women groping down one another's pants.  It isn't any different than what they see at home.   Just tell everyone so there are no unpleasant surprises.



I agree to treat it like Mardi Gras, where people know there is a tradition of wild drunken type orgy behavior and to keep kids away from the crowds.

However, there is an issue of safety. Crooks can take advantage of wild crowds to commit rape and make it look like it was part of the craziness.

So there needs to be respect and safety awareness. You can't just get drunk and wild in public without watching out for each other in groups. You can't just expect police to know the difference between who is clowning around and who might be committing assault.

Note: the college where I attended had an annual Night of Decadence costume party around Halloween. And it was all fun and games, dressing up and down with crazy wild drunken behavior. Until assaults happened by unwelcome visitors, and the school had to tighten security and rules for students' safety. Otherwise anyone could join the party from off campus and take advantage of the wild crowd to target some unsuspecting guest and make it look like part of the festivities going on.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 5, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Nope. Pretty close to idyllic...and I married my Princess Charming too!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 5, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Nope. Pretty close to idyllic...and I married my Princess Charming too!



Not if you "married" in California after the two propositions passed limiting marriage [as it is written still in the CA Constitution to this day] to between a man and a woman. 

When Harvey Milk vs Utah is decided and the public reminded a state's "unquestioned authority" retroactive to the founding of the country to have a consensus on gay marriage, as broad as possible, your "marriage" will be as valid as an underaged driver's license trying to get into a bar.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Pretty close to idyllic...and I married my Princess Charming too!
> ...




Yes, in CA I married my Princess Charming...filed joint taxes too. 

You do realize we've always been able to marry in a church too, right?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 5, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I can marry my toaster too if I want.  A gal in Seattle married a building.  Playing pretend is something it seems that LGBT folks are good at.  They pretend, for example, that one of them is a man and one is a woman.  Odd for a "gay" couple, wouldn't you say?

You can skew the truth all you want, but little kids at Disney can see what is plainly in front of their faces.  If two women are walking by fondling each other, one essentially a "man with breasts" for all appearances and the other relatively feminine looking, a kid just asks, "mommy, why does that lady try to dress and act like a man with that other lady.".  And mommy is at a loss for words really.  It isn't really accurate to say that both women are lesbians full on is it?  One of them clearly is attracted to men but just can't quite make the leap for some reason...  This type of mind warp isn't what families save up a lifetime for to visit Disney just out of school in June with no warning what's coming at them.  Until we have clear answers on why some lesbians are attracted to "men" and why some gays are attracted to "femmes/bottoms", we should not be parading this spectacle in front of kids at their theme park without a clear explanation to give them what's really going on...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



You can't take your toaster into the ID card office and get a dependent ID. 
My legal spouse just got one. 



> You can skew the truth all you want, but little kids at Disney can see what is plainly in front of their faces.  If two women are walking by fondling each other, one essentially a "man with breasts" for all appearances and the other relatively feminine looking, a kid just asks, "mommy, why does that lady try to dress and act like a man with that other lady.".  And mommy is at a loss for words really.  It isn't really accurate to say that both women are lesbians full on is it?  One of them clearly is attracted to men but just can't quite make the leap for some reason...  This type of mind warp isn't what families save up a lifetime for to visit Disney just out of school in June with no warning what's coming at them.  Until we have clear answers on why some lesbians are attracted to "men" and why some gays are attracted to "femmes/bottoms", we should not be parading this spectacle in front of kids at their theme park without a clear explanation to give them what's really going on...



You really need to get out more. I suggest Disney World in June...get an eyewitness account.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 5, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Your hate will not impede progress.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 5, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Great spin...






Maybe some day you can take "It" to iran for vacation...


----------



## SuMar (Feb 5, 2014)

Gay Day? Does this, truly, make Disney World the "Happiest Place On Earth?"


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 6, 2014)

SuMar said:


> Gay Day? Does this, truly, make Disney World the "Happiest Place On Earth?"



No, but it makes it pretty Gay.  Actually, I do believe this thread is about done - stick it with a fork and turn it over - The Gay Community loses another Debate - I Love USMB - *one of the few places where there is still Free Speech*


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Gay Day? Does this, truly, make Disney World the "Happiest Place On Earth?"
> ...




You're conceding but the "gay community" loses? How do you figure? 

Gays will still be going to Disney in June. What have we "lost"?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 6, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



You're Sanity


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > What have we "lost"?
> ...



Don't want to be too harsh but I tend to agree.  Anyone who posts in favor of and defends displaying a deviant sexual behavior known to kill children who experiment with it [gay anal sex for boys ages 13-24]...anyone who wants to visit a children's theme park and model that behavior to unsuspecting and pliable minds is really guilty of accessory to negligent homicide of children.  If you really think about it, that's what's going on.

Whether they are aware that the lower digestive tract, the colon specifically, is like a superhighway to the HIV virus directly into the bloodstream, what they are teaching the kids by example is that they should "be accepting of" mainlining HIV right into a vein, essentially.

The digestive tract once you get past the small intestine is a ONE-WAY system.  It was designed to expel, not receive.  As such, its evolution is not prepared to diffentiate between its own vitamins and fluids and those virus laden fluids introduced into it.  If people knew more about the biology of the colon, they would never stick anything in there that they didn't want to mainline with a syringe.  For it is essentially the same activity.

Teach that to the kids in the first week of June.  Make it "colon awareness day" at Disney.  Then the theme park would be saving lives instead of setting them up to die..


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 6, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Fondling and sexual PDA is inappropriate within a child's theme park. We all agree.

However, simply walking around peacefully with your gay partner is not inappropriate.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 6, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Fondling and sexual PDA is inappropriate within a child's theme park. We all agree.
> 
> However, simply walking around peacefully with your gay partner is not inappropriate.





Walking around peacefully with a member of your same gender is one thing.  That's as long as gays can restrain themselves from acting lewd with rampant PDAs, gesticulations, innuendo to sex in their speech and mannerisms all day long.  However, my experience living near the Bay Area in CA has taught me that these rare exceptions would not protect children from lewd exposure at "gay days" at Disney, purposefully calculated to fall on the busiest child-participation week AT A CHILDRENS' THEME PARK.

Wearing a red T-shirt and advertising your weird sexual tweak, that just happens to be causing a deadly epidemic in children right at this moment, is as bad as PDAs or lewd behavior.  It is instilling an deadly idea in impressionable minds.  It is saying to them [for they will ask and people cannot lie to a child], "anal sex is good".  And that is a _very, very deadly idea _to impart to impressionable children just on the threshold of sexual experimentation to find their ultimate sexuality:



> CDC Reports Troubling Rise in HIV Infections Among Young People
> 
> Young people aged 13 to 24 made up about 26 percent of all new diagnoses in 2010, even as other demographics have remained relatively stable, according to new information from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> ...



That $55 million could be quite nicely spread out in programs teaching very young children that anal sex will most likely lead to death.  All they'd have to do is call it the "colon/lower digestive tract education fund" for very young, say 3rd, 4th & 5th grade students to learn that the lower digestive tract is not set up evolutionarily for sex.  That the colon is like a permeable surface leading directly to the bloodstream and any foreign fluids introduced, along with viruses, are like sticking a syringe directly into a vein and injecting that substance.

Teach them that in those grade ages and you will see as sudden of a drop in HIV in boys ages 13-24 as you have the sharp rise in just the years that things like "gay days" at Disney have been going on...gay marriage forced on the states and any other displays of "deviant anal sex is good" paraded in front of children...TV comes to mind...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 6, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Funny, I'm not the one freaking out over red t-shirts at DisneyWorld.

Oh, and it's your*

You're welcome.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 6, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Holy Moly - do you ever even bother to read what someone else has posted b4 spouting off - apparently you ignored 90% of his post.

You are on My Ignore List - you have absolutely nothing of any substance to add to any intelligent conversation - You're simply a waste of a carcass.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 6, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Fondling and sexual PDA is inappropriate within a child's theme park. We all agree.
> ...




*The anus was designed to hold in feces*. The anus is surrounded with a ring-like muscle, called the anal sphincter, which tightens after we defecate. When the muscle is tight, anal penetration can be painful and difficult. Repetitive anal sex may lead to weakening of the anal sphincter, *making it difficult to hold in feces until you can get to the toilet. *  Perhaps that would explain why the Homosexuals on this thread  keep spewing their shit all over the place.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 6, 2014)

Gays are not prohibited from Disneyland except for gay days.  They go all the time, quite peacefully too.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 7, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Gays are not prohibited from Disneyland except for gay days.  They go all the time, quite peacefully too.



As long as nobody knows they are gay there is no harm done to the children.  The minute they start advertising their gayness is when the problem begins.  Children shouldn't be taught that deviant and dangerous sex is "OK, fine, condoned by society".  It's not.  Kids are getting HIV at record rates these days.  The cure is to shut down the fad.


----------



## Barb (Feb 7, 2014)

SuMar said:


> Gay Day? Does this, truly, make Disney World the "Happiest Place On Earth?"



Not until there's a beer garden and a bar


----------



## Barb (Feb 7, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



The Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence! I love those guys! they're hawt 


Meanwhile, very bad photoshop


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2014)

Straight days?


----------



## Barb (Feb 7, 2014)

This right here is what you sick, twisted, hating bigots resort to when your continuous and repetitive lies, misinformation, and misrepresentation don't get you the results you were hoping for:

5-year-old actress gets death threats over her Disney show?s gay characters | The Raw Story 



> Talerico&#8217;s show, Good Luck Charlie, introduced the two characters, Susan and Cheryl, in an episode aired on Jan. 26. Talerico&#8217;s real-life mother, Claire, notified Disney security after someone began posting messages on the actress&#8217; Instagram account saying, &#8220;Die Mia, F*cking Die in hell! Kill yourself, you deserve to die.&#8221;



You sick motherfuckers. Threatening a FIVE year old!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 7, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Typical. 

Once confronted with the fact of your ignorance and hate you close your mind to that fact.


----------



## Tank (Feb 7, 2014)

Should the penis go in the anus?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Gays are not prohibited from Disneyland except for gay days.  They go all the time, quite peacefully too.
> ...



Sorry Sil, we're not going back in the closet so you don't have to feel all "icky" (if that's really what you're feeling) when you see gays holding hands in public. 

If "kids" are getting HIV at record rates, what needs to be shut down is sex education programs that don't include comprehensive education on condom use and application.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 7, 2014)

Tank said:


> Should the penis go in the anus?



You straight folks seem to think so...


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 7, 2014)

Barb said:


> This right here is what you sick, twisted, hating bigots resort to when your continuous and repetitive lies, misinformation, and misrepresentation don't get you the results you were hoping for:
> 
> 5-year-old actress gets death threats over her Disney show?s gay characters | The Raw Story
> 
> ...



*Sad - Very Sad - But irrelevant *

I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if that came from a Gay Activist trying to whip up sympathy and publicity - it's somewhat common


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Should the penis go in the anus?
> ...



Along with oral sex, its what straights go to prostitutes for.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2014)

Why is anyone upset about gay day at Disneyland? Haven't they been doing this for some years now?  And, it doesn't seem to have hurt Disneyland any ... 



> Stock buyers got going early on, reacting to better-than-expected earnings late Wednesday from The Walt Disney Co



Stock market has best day of the year; Dow up 188 - latimes.com

Of course, thanks to President Obama, the stock market has been roaring along for quite a while now.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why is anyone upset about gay day at Disneyland? Haven't they been doing this for some years now?  And, it doesn't seem to have hurt Disneyland any ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Why is anyone upset about gay day at Disneyland? Haven't they been doing this for some years now?  And, it doesn't seem to have hurt Disneyland any ...



It isn't about harm to Disneyland.  It's about harm to children.  Gay days not getting busted is like a pedophile saying, "I don't know what all the fuss is about, this has been going on for years under the national radar.."  Though, I wouldn't expect you to process this topic from the viewpoint of children, obviously...

Modeling to children at _a children's theme park _that anal sex is OK/condoned/accepted/get used to it/try it even.. is modeling death to them.  The event isn't advertised, it is sprung upon children.  And it is sprung upon children at precisely the busiest time of year that children visit the theme park.  This is nothing but a version of a creepy guy in an overcoat entering a schoolyard and flashing the kiddies with his "sexual preference".  Sexual themes have NO BUSINESS _whatsoever_ at a CHILDRENS' THEME PARK!


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 7, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > This right here is what you sick, twisted, hating bigots resort to when your continuous and repetitive lies, misinformation, and misrepresentation don't get you the results you were hoping for:
> ...



Extremely common...oddly and especially right in a flurry around when the US Supreme Court is pondering another gay marriage issue like Harvey Milk vs Utah, soon to be coming in front of them this year.  I'm sure we'll be treated to a rash of "gay bullying" and "gay teen suicides" media hype just a few weeks before the Hearing as well.  You can set your watches by it.  Though, oddly, gays don't seem to be ranting at all about the sudden spike in HIV cases in 13-24 year old boys trying out gay sex and discovering the consequences in a blood test.  Seems those "gay teen deaths" aren't worthy of coverage by the church of LGBT..


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Extremely common...oddly and especially right in a flurry around when the US Supreme Court is pondering another gay marriage issue like Harvey Milk vs Utah, soon to be coming in front of them this year.  I'm sure we'll be treated to a rash of "gay bullying" and "gay teen suicides" media hype just a few weeks before the Hearing as well.  You can set your watches by it.  Though, oddly, gays don't seem to be ranting at all about the sudden spike in HIV cases in 13-24 year old boys trying out gay sex and discovering the consequences in a blood test.  Seems those "gay teen deaths" aren't worthy of coverage by the church of LGBT..



Just need to point this out. You seem to be quite the humanitarian, as you're worried about HIV cases and protecting children. 

But on the flipside, you commend Vladimir Putin and talk about how you now "like Russia" and "respect Putin" because of their anti-gay laws and homophobic society while completely ignoring the fact that the government there is run like a gang of thugs that strips its society of wealth to be redistributed amongst the elite, leaving millions in poverty and starving to death. Children are dying in Russia, but that's OK (according to you) because Putin's homophobic.

What is wrong with you? Seriously? You're coming across as not a great person.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 7, 2014)

Tank said:


> Should the penis go in the anus?



If yours can reach, knock yourself out.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 7, 2014)

Tank said:


> Should the penis go in the anus?



Hey time management tip - 

If you're worried about anal sex, you should start with straight people because there's a lot more straight anal sex going on than gay anal sex. 

Just saying.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Why is anyone upset about gay day at Disneyland? Haven't they been doing this for some years now?  And, it doesn't seem to have hurt Disneyland any ...
> ...




Nobody is "modeling sex" at Disney World. Stop making shit up.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 7, 2014)

Dear Seawytch, modeling gay is modeling a sexual theme.  And it belongs nowhere near a _childrens' theme park_.  Quit diverting things when you're uncomfortable defending the indefensible...



KevinWestern said:


> Just need to point this out. You seem to be quite the humanitarian, as you're worried about HIV cases and protecting children.
> 
> But on the flipside, you commend Vladimir Putin and talk about how you now "like Russia" and "respect Putin" because of their anti-gay laws and homophobic society while completely ignoring the fact that the government there is run like a gang of thugs that strips its society of wealth to be redistributed amongst the elite, leaving millions in poverty and starving to death. Children are dying in Russia, but that's OK (according to you) because Putin's homophobic.
> 
> What is wrong with you? Seriously? You're coming across as not a great person.



You put a lot of words in my mouth there pal.  I didn't say I approve of the entire Russian government or all of Putin's policies, only the rationally supported homophobic ones.

Remember my little lecture on justified fear/phobia when it comes to protecting kids?...

...of course you remember.  But that doesn't fit with your diversionary singsong does it?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> You put a lot of words in my mouth there pal.  I didn't say I approve of the entire Russian government or all of Putin's policies, only the rationally supported homophobic ones.
> 
> Remember my little lecture on justified fear/phobia when it comes to protecting kids?...
> 
> ...of course you remember.  But that doesn't fit with your diversionary singsong does it?



Please Silhouette, don't backtrack. You're insulting my intelligence. You loftily spoke about how you now "respect Vladimir&#8221;, and I&#8217;m simply asking the question of how you can respect a man who runs a government that has (like a thug) stolen so much from its own people. Would you ever say you &#8220;respect Hitler&#8221; for his homophobic views? It&#8217;s a dumb thing to say, and again I&#8217;m calling you out on it.  

No diversions here. Just pointing out that you're (seemingly) able to overlook some atrociously bad qualities of a person and his government because he condones the practice of arresting people for "talking about LGBT issues". 

That's sad, in my view.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Why is anyone upset about gay day at Disneyland? Haven't they been doing this for some years now?  And, it doesn't seem to have hurt Disneyland any ...
> ...



Why is the first thing that homophobes think about when it comes to gays is gay sex?  EVERY. TIME.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 7, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Do you think they do it with straight folks too? 

If I were to go to dinner (theoretically, lol of course) with Sillhouette, and bring my wife along, would he/she spend the entire evening thinking (secretly) about how frequent we have sex, what sexual positions we use, which sexual positions we use the most, etc? 

Or would Sillhouette talk to us like normal human beings and leave our sex lives alone because it's no one's business but our own?


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 7, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Definitely the latter.

We're talking about someone who thinks gays holding hands is sexualized behavior.  There is an obvious double standard with the poster we are speaking of.


----------



## Barb (Feb 7, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



She'll never stop making shit up - she'll simply add it to the heap of shit she spews in every post. It's formulaic.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 7, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > You put a lot of words in my mouth there pal.  I didn't say I approve of the entire Russian government or all of Putin's policies, only the rationally supported homophobic ones.
> ...



Quote me where I said I worshipped the guy or all of his policies.  Quote me or shut up.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 7, 2014)

Barb said:


> She'll never stop making shit up - she'll simply add it to the heap of shit she spews in every post. It's formulaic.



Simple question Barb, do you believe that a sexually-charged theme group should be at a childrens' theme park pushing the idea of a sexually-charged theme by all wearing t-shirts of that theme in front of unsuspecting kids.  Or worse, demostrating lewd behavior that reflects the theme in front of those kids?

Does that or doesn't that belong AT A CHILDRENS' THEME PARK...without them being pre-warned to stay away.

And.

How is that behavior around kids different from a creeper in a trench coat entering a playground and flashing his "sexual preference" to unsuspecting kids there to do what kids do: play and innocently escape the dysfunction of the adult world imposing itself on them?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 7, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Extremely common...oddly and especially right in a flurry around when the US Supreme Court is pondering another gay marriage issue like Harvey Milk vs Utah, soon to be coming in front of them this year.  I'm sure we'll be treated to a rash of "gay bullying" and "gay teen suicides" media hype just a few weeks before the Hearing as well.  You can set your watches by it.  Though, oddly, gays don't seem to be ranting at all about the sudden spike in HIV cases in 13-24 year old boys trying out gay sex and discovering the consequences in a blood test.  Seems those "gay teen deaths" aren't worthy of coverage by the church of LGBT..
> ...



Children would still be starving in Russia with or without the anti-gay laws. 

*It's Irrelevant to the Topic at Hand ! 
*

OT:  After over half Century of Leftist Liberal Progressive dictatorship they never had the opp. to develop a sustainable  economy.  We had one and thanks to the Same Leftist Liberal Progressive Jack-Asses its evaporating.  The same oxymoronic illogical machine that is promoting the Gay Agenda.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 7, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > She'll never stop making shit up - she'll simply add it to the heap of shit she spews in every post. It's formulaic.
> ...



He's not going to answer - he knows you're right and that there is no defendable answer to that


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 7, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



When  I was a Kid I remember seeing two mongrel dogs stuck together yelping by my Bus Stop - all the kids at the bus stop were dumbfounded - It was disgusting.  The sight of two perverts engaged in a liplock of other queer behavior is basically the same thing.  

With the dogs they used a garden hose to get them apart


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> do you believe that a sexually-charged theme group should be at a childrens' theme park pushing the idea of a sexually-charged theme by all wearing t-shirts of that theme in front of unsuspecting kids.  Or worse, demostrating lewd behavior that reflects the theme in front of those kids?



Only Silhouette can sexualize a red t-shirt...







That get anyone hot and bothered?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Only Silhouette can sexualize a red t-shirt...
> 
> That get anyone hot and bothered?



Apparently where you live, reading comprehension isn't big on the education list...

The IDEA of a SEXUALIZED THEME such as GAY, LESBIAN, TRANSSEXUAL ETC. as represented in those t-shirts is INAPPROPRIATE at a CHILDRENS' THEME PARK.

Especially since the sharp rise in HIV in boys ages 13-24 as the church of LGBT expands its ranks from the new generations..

It is one and the same as entering a playground with a trench coat to unsuspecting kids and flashing them inappropriately with a topic _that does not belong _at a childrens' park.

You are the only one who sees "turn ons" everywhere you look.  You seem to be the one sexually obsessed, given your avatar and your constant innuendo.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 8, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



My point is it's silly to say you "respect" someone who has done so much harm to so many people. I don't care if their homophobia is particularly impressive to you, it's a silly thing to say.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 8, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > do you believe that a sexually-charged theme group should be at a childrens' theme park pushing the idea of a sexually-charged theme by all wearing t-shirts of that theme in front of unsuspecting kids.  Or worse, demostrating lewd behavior that reflects the theme in front of those kids?
> ...



Good.  Wear the uniform so decent people know who to avoid.   What bothered so many individuals was when an unsuspecting father unknowingly wore a red t-shirt and got endlessly hit on in front of his children.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 8, 2014)

Of course gays would be having violent protests if Disneyland said "The dress code for all Disney Parks is that homosexuals wear an identifying article of clothing such as a red t-shirt".


----------



## Barb (Feb 8, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > She'll never stop making shit up - she'll simply add it to the heap of shit she spews in every post. It's formulaic.
> ...



None of what you've insinuated into the situation is in any actual fact part OF the situation. You lie, and shamelessly, in more ways than I've ever seen done.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 8, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...




Where did I say to respect Putin. Or his Communist Party ? 

If the Gulag was going full force and exterminating thousands a day - you probably wouldnt give a rats ass - so long as they leave the queers alone -right.

And I would hardly call forcing homosexuals to stay away from Children an extremely oppressive or ridiculous stance.    You gay agendaites are the ones getting outright ludicrous.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Only Silhouette can sexualize a red t-shirt...
> ...



Gays are a "sexualized theme"? You really, really, really need to stop thinking about gay sex so much. Being gay doesn't "sexualize" anything...you not being able to stop thinking about sex if someone is gay is where the "sexualizing" comes in. 



> Especially since the sharp rise in HIV in boys ages 13-24 as the church of LGBT expands its ranks from the new generations.



There is no relation between gays at Disney and the HIV rate among young men. Why do you keep trying to make one? 

Now, your concern about HIV rates is commendable, but what do you propose be done to actually lower those rates? 



> It is one and the same as entering a playground with a trench coat to unsuspecting kids and flashing them inappropriately with a topic _that does not belong _at a childrens' park.



No, it's not even close. Gays holding hands and kissing at Disney is not like a creep in a park flashing kids. Not legally, not morally, not ethically, not logically. 



> You are the only one who sees "turn ons" everywhere you look.  You seem to be the one sexually obsessed, given your avatar and your constant innuendo.



Of course I'm sexually obsessed...I'm married and don't get any.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Now, your concern about HIV rates is commendable, but what do you propose be done to actually lower those rates?



Leper Colonies for homosexual Gift Givers and Bug Chasers - perhaps if sanity ever reigns again we can use the FEMA camps.



> Of course I'm sexually obsessed...I'm married and don't get any.



Probably because you UGLY !  If you physical appearance is a reflection of your online personna , you must be one nauseating Bull Dyke. 

*Ambushing unsuspecting kids and families at a Childrens Theme Park with perverted agendas is WRONG !*


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

Barb said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



I fail to see where Silhouette lied in the slightest bit - care to point out un-truths in his statement ?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 9, 2014)

Barb said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



I notice you didn't answer how the behavior of displaying a sexually-charged theme such as 'LGBT' at a childrens' theme park is or is not like a creepy guy in a trench coat flashing unwanted sexuality at a children's playground.

I'll wait for you to parse out the difference as you sideline and deflect.  Maybe eventually you'll answer..


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



I Doubt it will ever happen - that's a sure sign they've lost.  When Debunked their reflex action is to deflect and evade.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Because LGBT is automatically labelled sexually charged by you and other homophobes but not by all of our society. Why is sex the first thing you think about when it comes to the LGBT crowd?


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 9, 2014)

"Mommy - what do those two men do in their hotel after they've touched and fondled Mickey Mouse?"

"They push each other's stools in, Little Johnny."


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



Just a wild guess: Because it is their SEXUAL PREFERENCE that _DEFINES_ the LGBT crowd?


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Now, your concern about HIV rates is commendable, but what do you propose be done to actually lower those rates?
> ...



"Unsuspecting?"

Wasn't the day for queers announced and publicised specifically so patrons to Disney that did not wish to be entertained by the freak-show could make alternative arrangements?


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> Wasn't the day for queers announced and publicised specifically so patrons to Disney that did not wish to be entertained by the freak-show could make alternative arrangements?



One would hope so. 
What parent would want to subject their children to that type of filth/perversion


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Defined by who? How are us heterosexuals defined?


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Hey stupid, Open wide, and I'll spoon feed you:

Gay =
Lesbian =
Bisexual =
Transexual =

HOW THE FUCK else would you define people associated with "the LGBT crowd."

I'm truely amazed whenever Queers deny their deviant sexual behaviour is anything but deviant sexual behaviour. I'm not saying its a FAULT. I'm not saying its EVIL. 

Its simply deviant.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



So how are heteros defined? Why do you resort to name calling so easily?


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't the day for queers announced and publicised specifically so patrons to Disney that did not wish to be entertained by the freak-show could make alternative arrangements?
> ...



I wonder how many refunds were given?

I'm sure this data is being kept very securely hidden from the general public because it would demonstrate that Queerness is not as widely accepted as the Grammy Awards would have everyone believe.


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Stupid is as Stupid Does.

If there was an acronym used to describe people who engage in heterosexual behaviour, then I'd also define them by their sexuality.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> "Unsuspecting?"
> 
> Wasn't the day for queers announced and publicised specifically so patrons to Disney that did not wish to be entertained by the freak-show could make alternative arrangements?



No, see that's just the thing.  Disney doesn't announce it.  Yet they allow the church of LGBT to hand out pamphlets at the gates as throngs of unsuspecting parents and children just out of school pour through on the family vacation for the kids, only to discover a sexualized theme cult parading around in their "see, we do sex differently" T-shirts.

Not advertised at all.  Disney is walking a very thin line of child endangerment on this one.  There are very strict guidelines psychologists follow that say children should not be exposed to sexualized topics at given ages.  

That's why there are private people paying to fly planes over Disney those days flying "gay days at Disney, don't go" and the like, so the families that saved up for a lifetime, travelled hundreds or even thousands of miles to get there that weekend, will know not to go into the childrens' theme park because it has been turned into a creepy guy with a trench coat flashing the kiddies with his "sexualized theme" as they walk by.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



So what you're saying is that you're an asshole who defines gays using one aspect of their life.


----------



## Samson (Feb 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > "Unsuspecting?"
> ...





Well, you're correct:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/

Seaching "Gay Day" yields no results on Disney World's website for events.

So BUYER BEWARE. At anytime, anywhere, queers will decend upon you like locusts to demonstrate that you cannot avoid the deviant behaviour in which they engage. My solution is to develop a sence of humor and use the occassion to educate children about how they will be expected to accept freaks into their world.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Freaks? Are you talking about the fat, tub o lard southern conservatives riding around on electric vehicles at Disney?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Now, your concern about HIV rates is commendable, but what do you propose be done to actually lower those rates?
> ...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




Not enough to counter the tens of thousands of gays that spend their disposable income there..


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




Do they advertise when the freaks from the Southern Baptist Convention "descend upon you like locusts to demonstrate that you cannot avoid the deviant behaviour"?


----------



## Barb (Feb 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



YOU can wait for as long as you can hold your head under water. YOU charged that it is something that it is NOT, you despicable hag, and it is up to YOU to prove that it is. That's how this works. Your saying so does not make it so, and YOU can type lies until your fingers bleed, it will not make it so.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 9, 2014)

"Mommy, why does that man walk funny and talk with a lisp?"

"That's because he likes to insert cocks and other things into his ass and mouth, Little Johnny."


----------



## Barb (Feb 9, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Certainly NOT by our sexual preferences. 

WE would not be defined by the very same behaviors those who prefer the same sex engage in. 

Or any of our varied fetishes 

Isn't that right, squid man?


----------



## Barb (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> "Mommy - what do those two men do in their hotel after they've touched and fondled Mickey Mouse?"
> 
> "They push each other's stools in, Little Johnny."



Because YOU would suppose the kids would ask, and because YOU would answer it such. YOU are pure filth.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Not enough to counter the tens of thousands of gays that spend their disposable income there..



Once again we find Seawytch arguing that if there's enough money involved, inappropriate exposure of children to the LGBT "different sexuality" theme at their childrens' theme park is justified and valid.

That's a little disturbing there Seawytch.  It almost sounds like you are arguing that a man in a trench coat can flash kids with a sexualized theme as long as the people opening the gate for him at the playground get slipped a $100 bill.



Barb said:


> [
> 
> Because YOU would suppose the kids would ask, and because YOU would answer it such. YOU are pure filth.



Children are some of the most curious creatures on earth.  And when they see a sea of red t-shirts saying "LGBT rights!" or some such similar sexualize theme at Disney, of course they're going to ask their parents what that means.  And the answer has to be "those are people who try to reproduce with each other"...because maybe a parent doesn't want to go into lurid graphics of adult human sexuality to their 4 year old.  Then the tot will ask, "but mommy, you told me that our girl doggie could only have puppies when a boy doggie got married to her"...

...and so the trouble beings.  You either lie to the child to protect the denial system of the church of LGBT, or you change the subject.  Either way the child's mind will still strive to undertsand why two people of the same gender are trying to reproduce.  Maybe that's the end goal of the presence of the LGBT church at Disney?  To introduce that dissonance in a child's mind to soften its logic to the idea of "experimentation outside the box"...??  Actually, I've seen the similarities for so long now between the church of LGBT, its messiah [see my signature] and the grooming behaviors of pedophiles to know that this is most likely the reason LGBTers are present, without warning, at a childrens' theme park at their busiest time of year to "expose" kids to the idea of their tweak as "normal/condoned/ok"...


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 9, 2014)

"Mommy - why are these queers running all over a children's play-park?"

"Because they're sick&#8230;. sick people, Little Johnny. Let me show you a video&#8230;."

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17u01_sWjRE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17u01_sWjRE[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Feb 9, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough to counter the tens of thousands of gays that spend their disposable income there..
> ...





> And the answer *has to be* "those are people who try to reproduce with each other".



No, only in your sick, twisted, exclusionary, privileged mind (mind loosely defined) does it *have to be that*. To the question, "Why do Johnny and Janey hold hands?" do you give a technical answer or say they like each other? Well, it's the same fucking answer if Janey and Janey hold hands, or if Johnny and Bill do the same.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 9, 2014)

Barb said:


> To the question, "Why do Johnny and Janey hold hands?" do you give a technical answer or say they like each other? Well, it's the same fucking answer if Janey and Janey hold hands, or if Johnny and Bill do the same.



It's obvious you're a foul-mouthed racist bigot.


----------



## Barb (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > To the question, "Why do Johnny and Janey hold hands?" do you give a technical answer or say they like each other? Well, it's the same fucking answer if Janey and Janey hold hands, or if Johnny and Bill do the same.
> ...



From YOU?


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 9, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> "Mommy, why does that man walk funny and talk with a lisp?"
> 
> "That's because he likes to insert cocks and other things into his ass and mouth, Little Johnny."



You sound quite experienced with all of this.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> So the "ignore" is off again, Beanie?
> 
> Leper Colonies, very nice. Is that just for the fags or do the HIV+ straights go there too?



Yup - Ignore is off - you're fun to beat up on, you're so easy  to smack around intellectually -  shall we just leave it at the fact that you are "intellectually challenged" until you are able to prove otherwise.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yes UNSUSPECTING - families originally were showing up unaware that they and their Children were to be psychologically and virtually molested by Faggots , Dykes, Trannys and assorted perverts

The Florida Famiily Assn. actually had to step in and launch an expensive aerial campaign to forewarn visitors- which apparently has hurt Disneys  Attendance rate.

[ame=http://youtu.be/9aFo1zAPZq0]'Warning: Gay Day at Disney" banner flys over Orlando - YouTube[/ame]




From an article on wdwinfo.com

Why I&#8217;m not going to Gay Days this year
By Peter Werner



> &#8220;Go get a room."
> 
> That&#8217;s exactly what I feel like yelling this time every year as Gay Days descend upon Orlando. I know that during the first week in June, unsuspecting families and otherwise good and reasonable people will, at times, be confronted with images and events they would probably rather not see or experience on their family vacation. These people paid to visit Disney World, but during the first week in June, it looks a lot more like South Beach.
> 
> ...



http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-gay-days.htm


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

Barb said:


> ..... To the question, "Why do Johnny and Janey hold hands?" do you give a technical answer or say they like each other? Well, it's the same fucking answer if Janey and Janey hold hands, or if Johnny and Bill do the same.



Only in your warped sense of reality is it like that .  Homosexuality is vulgar and repulsive, it's not acceptable behavior for sane people and it's not something Children should have to deal with.  *For some of these Kids - this is the ONLY time they will ever get to visit Disney* and its supposed to be full of Magical Memories that they will retain for the rest of their lives.

Not memories of being nauseated by Mentally diseased cretins.  If their parents wanted that they'd take them to the horror house which pales in comparison to being exposed to sexual perversion b4 they even comprehend normal sexuality .  "That's right Johny - you think Girls are IckY - wait till you see He-Shes and She-males."


Childhood / Growing Up is at times a difficult thing - some people never do grow up - look at the SeaHag -- *they shouldn't have to deal with someone else mental illness  *


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



HOMOSAPIEN = Heterosexual

HOMOSAPIEN Refuse = Homosexual

Does that simplify it for you any ?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 9, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > So the "ignore" is off again, Beanie?
> ...



Youve* got *to be kidding. 

Youve succeeded in only exhibiting your hatred of gay Americans and ignorance of the law that appropriately prevents you from seeking to codify your ignorance and hate.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 9, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



*You've *got to be Kidding !

As for your pretense at legal expertise - stick it up your fucking dung hole -{ yes I know you'd probably enjoy that, just because I called it a "Fucking" Dung Hole doesn't mean I condone your using it for that}  In any posts I've ever read of yours, the only expertise you've ever displayed is that which a dim-witted Middle School student could glean from a copy  of his 9th  Grade Criminal Justice Text.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> *You've *got to be Kidding !
> 
> I Don' hate Gay Americans -  I hate Gay Canadians, Mexicans, Frenchmen, Russians, Africans, Moslems - in fact I hate all Gays equally !   You Capice Bitch !
> 
> As for your pretense at legal expertise - stick it up your fucking dung hole -{ yes I know you'd probably enjoy that, just because I called it a "Fucking" Dung Hole doesn't mean I condone your using it for that}  In any posts I've ever read of yours, the only expertise you've ever displayed is that which a dim-witted Middle School student could glean from a copy  of his 9th  Grade Criminal Justice Text.



Go easy on them Green Bean.  They know not what they do.  But we do.  Attacking them how you do is playing right into their political "poor me" game.  It's responses like yours that they run to the press with and get people who would otherwise look at them more sensibly, instead have a kneejerk sympathy reaction and give them whatever the ask for...or demand...

Try to tone it down a bit.  You can make your points without all the vitrole.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> I call em like I see em, skank.
> You're probably fat too.









You got a little something coming your way for "skank," though


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> You got a little something coming your way for "skank," though



What an idiot.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > *You've *got to be Kidding !
> ...



You're right Silhouette , I got caught by a "Low-Blow"  {No pun intended}  and went into overkill mode.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Not enough to counter the tens of thousands of gays that spend their disposable income there..
> ...



No Sil, that's YOUR ludicrous argument. Sane people know that gays going to Disney are nothing like pervs in trenchcoat flashing people.

Gays walking around holding hands is EXACTLY like straights walking around holding hands and is legal. Your friend in the trenchcoat is doing something _illegal_. As much as you'd like us to turn into Russia and act like your hero Putin, we aren't going to make being gay illegal.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> "Mommy - why are these queers running all over a children's play-park?"
> 
> "Because they're sick. sick people, Little Johnny. Let me show you a video."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17u01_sWjRE



Mommy, why does that Warrior fellow always use such sexual innuendo when talking about gays? 

Because he secretly wants to do all those things he pretends disgust him, Johnny. 

Oh, so he's a typical homophobe then, Mommy? 

Yes Johnny, he is.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > So the "ignore" is off again, Beanie?
> ...



Yeah...you're winning like Charlie Sheen Beanie!


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > "Mommy - why are these queers running all over a children's play-park?"
> ...





> Little Johnny goes up to his mother and asks, "Is God male or female?"
> 
> After thinking for a moment, his mother responds, "Well, honey, God is both male and female."
> 
> ...



Point of the Joke being - you can't , and shouldn't have to explain deviant sexuality to a kid who doesn't even comprehend normal sexuality .  Keep your Gay Agendas away from Children is the entire argument - is it that difficult to understand ?


---------------
re: Charlie Shean - keep posting - you highlight your intellectual inferiority with every new post


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> you can't , and shouldn't have to explain deviant sexuality to a kid who doesn't even comprehend normal sexuality .  Keep your Gay Agendas away from Children is the entire argument - is it that difficult to understand ?



You aren't explaining sexuality.

"Why are that man and woman kissing?" 

"They love each other"

"Why are those two men kissing?"

"They love each other"

See that? No sexualization involved. That YOU want to sexualize it tells us more about you than anything else. 

Trust me, kids get it just fine. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2NJ-_XMqKE"]Little Boy Understands Gay Marriage In 43 Seconds[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Another Gay/Pedo "Pervert Day" Observation At Disney With Little Johnny and Mom... *

"Mommy, I was just in the popsicle line and that funny looking man with a pink sweater has really bad breath. Do you know why?" 

"Well, Little Johnny, that's what happens when one man sticks his tongue up and in and out of another man's ass."


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > you can't , and shouldn't have to explain deviant sexuality to a kid who doesn't even comprehend normal sexuality .  Keep your Gay Agendas away from Children is the entire argument - is it that difficult to understand ?
> ...



You are beginning with the premise that homosexual activity is sex - *it is not.* 
*It is SODOMY* .   

"Why are that man and woman kissing?" 

"They love each other"

"Why are those two men kissing?"

"They sick and don't know any better - *you should feel sorry for those people*"


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> *Another Gay/Pedo "Pervert Day" Observation At Disney With Little Johnny and Mom... *
> 
> "Mommy, I was just in the popsicle line and that funny looking man with a pink sweater has really bad breath. Do you know why?"
> 
> "Well, Little Johnny, that's what happens when one man sticks his tongue up and in and out of another man's ass."



You really have an extraordinarily sick mind. You disapprove of two adults consensually engaging in sex while at the same time think it's perfectly ok to discuss how two men stick their tongues in each other's anus with A CHILD. Totally messed up, dude. Weird shit.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > *Another Gay/Pedo "Pervert Day" Observation At Disney With Little Johnny and Mom... *
> ...



I'm trying to illustrate a point, peckerhead - that queers and sick people of your fucking ilk have no business in a children's venue.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 10, 2014)

The best way to handle it is to publicize gay days heavily so individuals can decide whether they want their children to be exposed to abnormal behavior or not.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



And you also have no business sharing a story with us about how an adult is explaining to a child how "men stick their tongues in the anuses of other people". It's fucking gross dude.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> And you also have no business sharing a story with us about how an adult is explaining to a child how "men stick their tongues in the anuses of other people". It's fucking gross dude.



No, see, that's just the thing.  Here IS the appropriate place to discuss that scenario.  The first week of June at Disney, unawares, IS NOT the appropriate venue to be forced into explaining what LGBT means to a child.  

But we get it.  The whole point of "gay days" at Disney is to expose unsuspecting families and kids to LGBT and thereby, FORCE them to discuss what is going on....to slip the needle under the skin...to introduce the idea of deviant sex "as acceptable" to children at a very young age..

Just like a pedophile does while he psychologically targets youngsters he intends to soften to the idea of what he's going to do to them later..


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > *Another Gay/Pedo "Pervert Day" Observation At Disney With Little Johnny and Mom... *
> ...



I think you fail to see the satirical intent of his post - I hope you didn't expect that he was actually advocating saying  that to a kid - even YOU are not THAT naive.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > And you also have no business sharing a story with us about how an adult is explaining to a child how "men stick their tongues in the anuses of other people". It's fucking gross dude.
> ...



I said straight up I don&#8217;t condone of sexualized activity, skimpy clothing, and heavy PDA at a theme park. However, just for one second try to imagine how a gay family generally has to hide who they are out in public (because of people like you and warrior) and that for JUST A FEW DAYS at Disney they can feel safe, extroverted, and enjoy the park with other families in the same boat. 

And by the way, no one is forcing you to go to Gay Day. It&#8217;s a heavily publicized event, with dates announced 1-2 years ahead of time, so it&#8217;s really easy to avoid. If you have the cash to take your family on a trip to DisneyWorld (ie you're not dirt poor), then surely you most likely have the ability to schedule around that date if need be. If not, there&#8217;s Universal close by (with the Harry Potter world, for example), and about a million other touristy things to do in Florida as a third option. 

I don&#8217;t understand you people. You *whine, whine, whine, and whine* and expect people to care about it as if you're more important than they are. You whine and would like to force adults to behave how you'd like them to behave. You whine and say "a family can't look like this" because you say so. You whine and would like to force Disney - a private company - to run it's assets how you want them to run their assets. Not because you own a significant stake in Disney, but rather because you're the most special person in the world and everyone should listen to you. 

Novel idea - drop the arrogance (because you DON'T know everything) and focus on your own life, and your own children. The whining is unbecoming, frankly.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



It's gross. Every time warrior posts it's about an adult telling a child about some sex act a gay person does. I'm sick of it. Adds nothing to the conversation. And every time I respond, I get neg repped by him as if that's supposed to make me upset. He needs to grow up.

I'm dealing with children here.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > And you also have no business sharing a story with us about how an adult is explaining to a child how "men stick their tongues in the anuses of other people". It's fucking gross dude.
> ...



Gay Days at Disney is only the tip of the iceberg.  Gay activists are working vigorously to get   at the children - both physically and psychologically.



> Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual Transgender {LGBT} History Month where a different pervert {OOps did I say that ? I'm sorry - I meant Gay, Lesbian, bisexual or transgender} person is highlighted each day. You really needn't look far for worthy Gay heroes in History, considering one in ten {1} people are homosexual or have latent homosexual tendencies.
> 
> One such person was Edward Araujo {a/k/a Gwen Araujo} Edward was undergoing hormone therapy, basically he was a man masquerading as a woman.  At a party he tricked a number of heterosexual men into having a gay old time with him, both Oral and Anal. He was brutally beaten and murdered when it was discovered that he wasn't female .  I don't condone this type of violence against anyone , but this is certainly not a Hero for school children to emulate, no more than the victims of his charade are.






> If parents see homosexuality as immoral, how is a child to interpret contradictory messages coming from a highly respected authority figure - the recipient of all those apples, the teacher?  A seed has been sewn designed to rip a chasm between the childs two worlds: home and school; as the rebellious years of adolescence approach a doubt has been raised in the childs mind about whether or not their parents are wrong.
> 
> Mat Staver leader of Liberty Counsel states that educating students about LGBT , LGBT History Month robs '[t]he innocence of our children' and places them 'under assault'
> 
> ...


*

They - the Gay Agendaites - need to be Shut out of the Education System and Childrens entertainment .





			Kevin Western: I said straight up I don&#8217;t condone of sexualized activity, skimpy clothing, and heavy PDA at a theme park. However, just for one second try to imagine how a gay family generally has to hide who they are out in public (because of people like you and warrior) and that for JUST A FEW DAYS at Disney they can feel safe, extroverted, and enjoy the park with other families in the same boat.
		
Click to expand...


They can do that any day of the year,  even homo-haters like myself are very tolerable of families , even gay families who conduct themselves in an otherwise respectable fashion. The disdain arises from disrespectful perverts with an axe to grind and an Agenda to push.  Try grinding that Axe near my family and they might discover that the Axe they are grinding works as well as any penis for anal intercourse. 


Kevin Western: re:warrior posts - yes we are Talking ABOUT Children - but not TO Children.   I do believe the level of disgust he is displaying is reflecting the level of disgust  he feels when Sexual Degenerates psychologically molest/assault Children .*


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...


*

The gays have an agenda, but are you claiming that you don't? That's bullshit.*


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> *I said straight up I don&#8217;t condone of sexualized activity, skimpy clothing, and heavy PDA at a theme park. However, just for one second try to imagine how a gay family generally has to hide who they are out in public* (because of people like you and warrior) and that for JUST A FEW DAYS at Disney they can feel safe, extroverted, and enjoy the park with other families in the same boat.
> 
> And by the way, no one is forcing you to go to Gay Day. It&#8217;s a heavily publicized event, with dates announced 1-2 years ahead of time, so it&#8217;s really easy to avoid.



Two women walking along with children don't have to hide anything.  Two men walking along with children don't have to hide anything.  They are just cruising along enjoying the park without comment.

A sea of red-t shirts spouting "LGBT' is another thing altogether, isn't it?  RED t-shirts....yet another "look over here!  Look at this!  Look at what this means!!! [deviant sexuality]...you know...at a childrens' theme park..  It's advertising a sexual tweak around kids and nothing less of that.  It's pushing it in their faces.  And that's why I can accurately compare "gay days" at Disney to a creep in a trench coat entering a playground with the intent of flashing children with something they don't want to see and ought not to see or even be forced to think about while they are at play.  

No, this is different.  And by the way, this thread is the first I'd ever head that a sea of gays wearing red t-shirts take over Disney each year on the busiest week for child attendance without advertising.  I have never seen any advertising for gay days and another poster here said that the Disney website offers no such announcement either.  Hence the reason people in Florida, at their own expense, have to hire planes to fly banners over Disney to alert unsuspecting parents and children.  The banners read, in effect, "Hey, there's a bunch of creeps in trench coats flashing kids today at Disney"


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > *I said straight up I dont condone of sexualized activity, skimpy clothing, and heavy PDA at a theme park. However, just for one second try to imagine how a gay family generally has to hide who they are out in public* (because of people like you and warrior) and that for JUST A FEW DAYS at Disney they can feel safe, extroverted, and enjoy the park with other families in the same boat.
> ...



Agree
Today's perverts don't need to hide in a trench coat. They can openly proclaim their sickness. 
I don't have to put up with it. 
One of those pole-smoking perverts get close to me and my kids, he gets his fucking teeth kicked in.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > *I said straight up I don&#8217;t condone of sexualized activity, skimpy clothing, and heavy PDA at a theme park. However, just for one second try to imagine how a gay family generally has to hide who they are out in public* (because of people like you and warrior) and that for JUST A FEW DAYS at Disney they can feel safe, extroverted, and enjoy the park with other families in the same boat.
> ...



But you are whining and whining.

At the end of the day you are telling (1) Disney how to run the parks it owns and (2) adults how to live their lives and build their own families. What makes you so special Sillhouette? Are you some sort of giant-brained alien with a conscious that is light years ahead of any living being on this planet? Your position is one of arrogance and authority; you want everyone to behave and act just as you do, despite the fact the people you&#8217;re judging are fully grown adults with a completely different set of experiences than you. 

Let me lay it bluntly; you're no more special than anyone else, so quit living your life like that's not the case. 

My position is as long as no one is forcing me or my family to do things we don&#8217;t want to, I&#8217;m going to live and let others do the same.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



I agree. You having your boyfriend pack your fudge is of no business of mine


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



The only perv here is the guy sharing stories about adults explicitly explaining sex acts to children. Fucking gross, dude.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



You have kids?  Poor things.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> I agree. You having your boyfriend pack your fudge is of no business of mine



Haha, wow thought you were conversing on a middle school level (maybe high-school), but I think you just took it down to fifth grade with that comment. 

Are you an adult? That's a 100% serious question.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Are you an adult? That's a 100% serious question.



Yes. 

Do you swallow? 

That's a 100% serious question.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Are you an adult? That's a 100% serious question.
> ...



I have the ability to swallow, yes. Most people do.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Thanks. I suspected you as a swallower as you get defensive when others speak of filty, nasty disgusting gay sex.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Not following Warrior. Do you not swallow? Are you fed by tube? 

How about you get a little more specific with your questions. Speak like an _adult_.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Are you 12 ?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



He likes to talk about gay sex more than any gay person I've ever known.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Why do you ask?


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



*You shouldn't be explaining ANYthing to a kid, and there should be something legal restraining you from approaching children with anything related to YOUR agenda involving love, gender, or even civics.*


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So Barb - we agree on something at last .  Stay away from other peoples kids - is that correct ?


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



No, I believe I was quite clear about who should be kept from children and with what. The things you and your _brethren_ insinuate about a group you're trying your damnedest to force back into the closet are deceitful, scurrilous,  spurious, and despicable. YOU are the danger to the children around you - YOU are a retardation to natural development and a loving and innocent understanding of their world.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



If that's what you believe - then so be it .  But the justification for using every devious underhanded , despicable tactic you pathetic and diseased little pervs can pull out of your slimy little bag of tricks *to get at other peoples Children* ... to get into their heads and their pants is being exposed..  Mark my words  your are being exposed - and not just on internet message boards.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> I don't have to put up with it.
> 
> One of those pole-smoking perverts get close to me and my kids, he gets his fucking teeth kicked in.




Yeah, you do have to "put up with gays"...of course jail sounds like a better place for you than Disney...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




It's still sex...just ask all the straights that have both anal and oral sex. 

Being gay isn't about sex. Only sex is about sex.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Same thing I told Sil - EVERY time one of you sick, diseased, disgusting bigots attempt to tie the groups you so DESPERATELY want to stay in the closet to pedophilia, I will send red your way. I have to wait a little bit before sending you more, but it is coming.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> It's still sex...just ask all the straights that have both anal and oral sex.



Sorry to disappoint, asswipe, but I don't know any straights who enjoy getting something shoved up their ass and consider it sex.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> I will send red your way. I have to wait a little bit before sending you more, but it is coming.



Perhaps if I send you some you can share, asswipe. 
How's that sound.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > It's still sex...just ask all the straights that have both anal and oral sex.
> ...





How to milk your man's prostate | Daily Loaf | Creative Loafing Tampa 


> Milking releases more seminal fluid than an organism when the prostate isnt directly stimulated.  Also keep in mind that it's the seminal fluid that makes a guy horny.  Milking is said to be more pleasurable and intense than having an orgasm without directly stimulating the prostate.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > I will send red your way. I have to wait a little bit before sending you more, but it is coming.
> ...



bring it, bitch


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I just read a Post on another thread , which I believe may be somewhat relevant to your etymological disparity



DGS49 said:


> As a footnote, I will say that in my totally uneducated opinion, *homosexuality and lesbianism are totally different phenomena*.  Lesbians are not sexually attracted to other women in the same way that homosexuals are attracted to men.  *Most just crave affection and cannot relate to men*, for one reason or another.



When I'm done here I'm going back and rep that poster because he hit the nail right on the head {No pun intended} .  SeaHag -if you really are a woman - Gay or Not - chances are you don't view SEX in the same way men do.  So I forgive your obvious ignorance .


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to put up with it.
> ...



You have to realize, Warbler is the same sorry sod who bragged about throwing gay shipmates overboard.   I shared that little tid-bit with some people.....and while he denies it, I believe he had to explain how he was just blowing smoke to some....er....visitors.

After all, as you know, admitting to throwing people overboard.....well, they usually don't come back from that.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



Link Homosexuals to Pedophilia - *well of course I do that *- It's a common fact that Gay *MEN* are the most prolific molestors of Children on the planet.  Gay Women are the least prolific - Gay or not they still have that maternal drive and view sex in a different light then Men.  *Gay Men are the most dangerous and devious predators of Children among the Human Species.*   - {Bring on the Red Barb, I got cans and cans full of it}


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



OH, THAT'S why you men don't view female on female action through the same dark glass that you do male on male. Here all this time I thought it was the VIEW.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Either you know what you posted is factually incorrect and simply don't care, or you are in the company of the dumbest motherfuckers on earth, I'll let you choose, but the consequences are the same.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXYnEobD_0k]The Homosexual - 50's children education movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> The Homosexual - 50's children education movie - YouTube



popped you RIGHT up, and you never got over the excitement, eh? Shame you didn't have anyone to talk over the dichotomy with. Arrested development is a difficult thing, but with the proper guidance, even a meat-head like you could get past this.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



I back up all my claims with facts - something you can not say .  Of course *I know how you hate letting Facts get in the way of your opinions.*

Child molestation and pedophilia occur far more commonly among homosexuals than among heterosexuals on a per capita basis, according to a new study.

Overwhelming evidence supports the belief that homosexuality is a sexual deviancy often accompanied by disorders that have dire consequences for our culture, wrote Steve Baldwin in, Child Molestation and the Homosexual Movement, soon to be published by the Regent University Law Review....It is difficult to convey the dark side of the homosexual culture without appearing harsh, wrote Baldwin. However, it is time to acknowledge that homosexual behavior threatens the foundation of Western civilization  the nuclear family.  ...........Dr. Judith Reisman, president of the Institute for Media Education and author of numerous authoritative books debunking sexual myths ....In her thesis  also written for the Regent University Law Review  Reisman cited psychologist Eugene Abel, whose research found that *homosexuals sexually molest young boys with an incidence that is occurring from five times greater than the molestation of girls. *


The rate of homosexual versus heterosexual child sexual abuse is staggering, said Reisman, who was the principal investigator for an $800,000 Justice Department grant studying child pornography and violence. Abels data of *150.2 boys abused per male homosexual offender finds no equal (yet) in heterosexual violations of 19.8 girls. *

Report: Pedophilia more common among ?gays?


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 10, 2014)

Barb said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > The Homosexual - 50's children education movie - YouTube
> ...



It's a shame that a knuckle-dragging inbred like yourself won't take advantage of one of the many free healthcare/psychological benefits packages offered through various local agencies. If you need a referral, start at an AA meeting. You'll find plenty of like-minded individuals there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Un poco perra


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



ROFLMAO Regent university - THE 700 club. Pat Robertson. Okayyyy, so in the "intellectual"  company of the dumbest motherfuckers on the planet it IS!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Interesting how you like to forget that one in four girls are sexually abused before they reach 18......blaming that on gay men too?

Sad to say, it is heterosexual men...and a lot of family members and family friends.   What the heck kind of man abuses his children and his friend's children?   Hetero men, apparently.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 10, 2014)

Strawman aside, the thread is about GAY days at Disney.  Until they have Roman Polanksky days at Disney, we will focus on the topic at hand.

The topic is that a sea of LGBT redshirts descending unannounced on Disney's biggest week to shove their logo of deviant sexuality in the faces of children is one and the same as a creeper in a trench coat walking into a playground and flashing the kiddies with something that doesn't belong in their playground.

The church of LGBT doesn't belong evangelizing at Disney.  Children are required by law to be protected from that.


----------



## Barb (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Strawman aside, the thread is about GAY days at Disney.  Until they have Roman Polanksky days at Disney, we will focus on the topic at hand.
> 
> The topic is that a sea of LGBT redshirts descending unannounced on Disney's biggest week to shove their logo of deviant sexuality in the faces of children is one and the same as a creeper in a trench coat walking into a playground and flashing the kiddies with something that doesn't belong in their playground.
> 
> The church of LGBT doesn't belong evangelizing at Disney.  Children are required by law to be protected from that.



Those red shirts don't "flash" anything. A UNION day at Disney would have the same effect on the kids, who aren't registering anything but Mickey, Goofy, and the Princesses. The only ones injecting SEX into this is you degenerate bigots. The only ones with anything to explain to little kids who don't take your degenerate bigoted view (unless expressly instructed to DO SO) is YOU. 

Why don't YOU go hide under a rock and lick your wound in private, and leave innocent children out of your sick and degenerate bigotry?


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Strawman aside, the thread is about GAY days at Disney.  Until they have Roman Polanksky days at Disney, we will focus on the topic at hand.
> 
> The topic is that a sea of LGBT redshirts descending unannounced on Disney's biggest week to shove their logo of deviant sexuality in the faces of children is one and the same as a creeper in a trench coat walking into a playground and flashing the kiddies with something that doesn't belong in their playground.
> 
> The church of LGBT doesn't belong evangelizing at Disney.  Children are required by law to be protected from that.



The first week of June isn't Disney's biggest week.

Children are not required by law to be kept away from gay people.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > It's still sex...just ask all the straights that have both anal and oral sex.
> ...




So you talk about these things with people you know? That explains a lot.

I'm not disappointed at all...since I'm right about you straight folks and the Hershey Highway.

_20 percent of 18- and 19 year-old women have tried anal sex at least once, and 40 percent of women ages 20 to 24 have been successfully persuaded by their boyfriend to give it a whirl at some point in their lives. Not only are ladies trying it, but they're sticking with it, it seems. In 1992, only 10 percent of ladies had gotten it in the backdoor in the past year. Now 20 percent of women report they've done it in the past 12 months._

http://gawker.com/5656285/study-anal-sex-has-never-been-more-popular


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> &#8220;The rate of homosexual versus heterosexual child sexual abuse is staggering,&#8221; said Reisman, who was the principal investigator for an $800,000 Justice Department grant studying child pornography and violence. &#8220;Abel&#8217;s data of *150.2 boys abused per male homosexual offender finds no equal (yet) in heterosexual violations of 19.8 girls.&#8221; *
> 
> Report: Pedophilia more common among ?gays?



What about Female gay women? Under your logic - correct me if I'm wrong - we should consider being anti-gay because of molestation rates, etc. 

HOWEVER, using that same logic doesn't that mean we should be *pro-gay women* because they typically have the LOWEST molestation rates, LOWEST crime rates, etc across the board? It's like you're picking and choosing your arguments. You need to remain consistent.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Except your "fact" isn't one. 

http://news.discovery.com/human/psychology/misconceptions-pedophilia-111118.htm


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




He not only missed the nail, he missed the board entirely. 

Women don't view sex the same way men do? Do ursine mammals also evacuate in sylvan environments, Captain Obvious?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Strawman aside, the thread is about GAY days at Disney.  Until they have Roman Polanksky days at Disney, we will focus on the topic at hand.
> 
> The topic is that a sea of LGBT redshirts descending unannounced on Disney's biggest week to shove their logo of deviant sexuality in the faces of children is one and the same as a creeper in a trench coat walking into a playground and flashing the kiddies with something that doesn't belong in their playground.
> 
> The church of LGBT doesn't belong evangelizing at Disney.  Children are required by law to be protected from that.



Protected from what exactly? A bunch of people wearing red t-shirts? Kids don't think about people having sex, you're mistaking people like Warrior (who have sick, hypersexualized minds) with innocent children who just see PEOPLE. 

Again, I don't condone of two men, or a man/woman wearing skimpy outfits, doing drugs, or engaging in radical displays of PDA @ Disney. I'm with you - we both agree on that. However, I don't understand why a child seeing two women holding hands is somehow going to be damaging to their development.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



Nice Try - but not good enough. This is what your link has to say ...



> Gay men are more likely to be pedophiles than heterosexual men.
> While that myth was proved wrong by the *American Psychological Association*...
> The state of Florida cited this myth in banning gay adoptions, ...



The APA has no credibility - they are not a scientific organization and haven't been one for quite some time - they are a politicized one.   

The link also delves into the possibility of Pedophilia being relative to head trauma, but points out it is only a theory and does not have any pop based studies to back it up.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



So are we just going to discourage men from being gay? Are gay women OK?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > The rate of homosexual versus heterosexual child sexual abuse is staggering, said Reisman, who was the principal investigator for an $800,000 Justice Department grant studying child pornography and violence. Abels data of *150.2 boys abused per male homosexual offender finds no equal (yet) in heterosexual violations of 19.8 girls. *
> ...



I Do Not invent facts to suit my needs .  Lesbians do not molest Children - I probably couldn't find a single case if I tried.   

As far as being Pro-Gay women- I thought you already were - lol?   Come on Kevin - you can tell Beanie - you getting some nooky on the side from a pair of Dykes {Wink wink}

Getting back to business ... You want to know about Lesbians and Kids - take a look at the Girl Scouts , and what goes on in that organization. 









> Women role models the Girl Scouts list in their Journey books. These are the women that young girls are supposed to look up to as Role Models, to emulate and strive to be like. Of the more than 50 women listed as role models for girls in the Girl Scout Journey books, why are there only two non  leftist non feminist non lesbians (Sojourner Truth, and Mother Teresa)?


Girl Scouts Lesbian Infiltration


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



No offense Greenbean but I didn't get much out of that response of yours. And I'm not going to read or trust any information from "loonybird.com"; just not going to go there, sorry.

My question is, if you're going to use molestation rates to make the case against gay men, wouldn't it be only fair to also use those same rates to make the case for gay women? Don't you see the double standard developing here?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



The APA has no credibility?  ouch...irony poisoning!


----------



## Samson (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



To the deviant, the world of normal behavior seems strange!



Color me shocked.

As you are aware, religion, unlike Queerness, is a choice.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 10, 2014)

Samson said:


> To the deviant, the world of normal behavior seems strange!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LGBT is also apparently a choice.  Just ask Anne Heche...

The point is that none of it, no sexualized theme or advertisement of any type belongs at Disney.  Particularly unannounced like "gay days" are..

Again, the inappropriate exposure of a sexualized topic at Disney is exactly like the creepy guy with the trench coat showing up at the playground and flashing the kids.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



*Put Up or Shut Up Bitch !*  Yeah that's right you Bitch -and get your friggin finger out of your twat . *You wanna play with the Big Boys* - stop masturbating all over the damn keyboard , put the fuckin crack pipe down and start Googling - maybe you'll learn something although I highly doubt it.

*You got a point to prove ?*- then work at it - if all you can do is send dumb ass little snide comments across the internet , you're accomplishing not a fucking thing ! You're just another Dumb Dyke sitting at the keyboard.

Your asinine little barbs and fantasy families have no effect whatsoever on the larger scheme of things.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Yes Kevin, you do have a valid point , *Child Molestation is exclusively a Gay Male issue and does not apply to Lesbians .*   The purpose of the Girl Scout link was to demonstrate the devious aspects of Gay Feminism - which is well documented - I'm sorry you don't like the name of the link I provided - but tough noogies- that's what the site is called .

If you are going to attempt to debunk something, do it  based on the content .  If debunking were as simple as that - the Party of Jack-Asses {Democrats} would have been out of business a long time ago.


SEAHAG: If you'll notice I treat Kevin with the respect he deserves - he makes a sound debate and does his research , unlike many others who simply post nonsense and parrot whatever the Lords of political correctness dictate.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

Samson said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Most of these deviants not spawned in Hell were spawned by  normal heterosexual families - and were rejected or rejected it.  *THEY* are well aware what normal behavior looks like.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > To the deviant, the world of normal behavior seems strange!
> ...


And a Constitutionally protected choice, just ask the Supreme Court. 

Moreover, Disney has the right to have a gay day if it so desires, and theres not a thing you can do about it, save that of not patronizing their theme parks.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > To the deviant, the world of normal behavior seems strange!
> ...



Let me say one word....Bi Sexual.  And there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Clayton, don't you have to dissect a Rat or something - or go kill some zombies like normal Middle School kids ?

Nobody ever said it wasnt constit. protected - and nobody ever said Disney didnt have the right to help Homos. push their Agenda - we are discussing whether we agree with it or not - YOU DON"T LIKE THAT ?  *TOUGH SHIT !*  Sue Us !


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 10, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



Correction...


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

Samson said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Sarcasm challenged I see. I hear they have groups for that now.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



What's got you so upset, Stringbean? You're coming off a little unhinged. 

I can't believe it was so subtle that you missed it. My point is that it's horribly ironic that someone posting links from a site called "looneybird" is disparaging a well renowned professional medical association like the APA. 

It's not just the APA either, Bean, it's the American Academy of Pediatrics too. 

U.S. pediatricians back gay marriage, adoption rights

There's nothing to Google, String since your theory that gays are pedophiles has been debunked from here to Sunday. It even lost in court.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Yes Kevin, you do have a valid point , *Child Molestation is exclusively a Gay Male issue and does not apply to Lesbians .*   The purpose of the Girl Scout link was to demonstrate the devious aspects of Gay Feminism - which is well documented - I'm sorry you don't like the name of the link I provided - but tough noogies- that's what the site is called .



No, child molestation isn't. What "it" usually turns out to be is a male family member or friend of a young girls family and yes, women have been known to molest children, including lesbians. It is not sexual orientation that makes someone likely to molest children. 

Since it is a subject that seems to fascinate you so, you really should learn more about it...like the fact that it's not anyone gay doing most of it (therefore rendering any argument you think you have absolutely moot)

Dozens of Experts Dispel Anti-Gay Activists' Myth About Gay BSA Leaders

Gay Myths: 2 Bits Of Misinformation Debunked


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOYRmS7LykU]Beware the HOMOSEXUAL ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, now we know where these folks get their ancient ideas. Silly old film reels. AH! Reefer Madness! Look out, the blacks are smoking the "weed"


----------



## bodecea (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Well, now we know where these folks get their ancient ideas. Silly old film reels. AH! Reefer Madness! Look out, the blacks are smoking the "weed"



That's exactly what it reminded me of..."Reefer Madness".


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yes, and I salute the Pediatricians - I too support Gay Marriage - So What ?


----------



## Samson (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...






"A little unhinged?"






No, Gary Busey is a little unhinged, Greenbean's door to sanity has completely flown off the wall.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 11, 2014)

A sexualized movement or theme like LGBT has no place advertising itself to children at a childrens' theme park; most especially unannounced and purposefully on the busiest days that children attend that park.

Taken together, there is no other way to look at this than inappropriate exposure of children to sexuality at a place where it does not belong.  It is one and the same as the creepy guy in the trench coat flashing kids on the playground at the exact moment he knows that recess will start.  Pedophiles groom their targets psychologically first.  This is nothing but grooming children to accept deviant sex acts in their minds...


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Indeed. There are a LOT of bisexuals. Proving that it is all a choice. NO ONE is born gay or bisexual.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> Indeed. There are a LOT of bisexuals. Proving that it is all a choice. NO ONE is born gay or bisexual.



True, many however are MADE that way:



> ATLANTA [2005 Clinical Psychiatry News] -- Substance abuse is *pervasive among gay men* and is so intricately intertwined with *epidemics of *depression, partner abuse, and *childhood sexual abuse *that adequately addressing one issue requires attention to the others as well, said Ronald Stall, Ph.D., chief of prevention research for the division of HIV/AIDS prevention at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta...





> Mayo Clinic 2007
> 
> *One of the most obvious examples of an environmental
> factor that increases the chances of an individual becoming
> ...



Speaking of social learning....look at the "classes" going on at Disney the busiest youngest child attendance days of the year [see this thread topic]


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



So basically you're saying that I'm "choosing" to think that the female body is attractive, and at the "flip of the personal switch" I can instantly find the hairy chest and muscles a turn on?

I don't think so, bucko. Not a choice. There's nothing I could possibly think or do that would make me find other men to be attractive.


----------



## Samson (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



It proves people are confused.

Again, no great revelation.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. There are a LOT of bisexuals. Proving that it is all a choice. NO ONE is born gay or bisexual.
> ...



Oh I believe that, I believe that behind every gay person is someone who has been abused. No different than almost every pedophile was themselves a victim.

And the ones who are "bisexual" I believe do it strictly for the "naughtiness"


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



...except that I know a lot of gay people very well who were not abused as a child or as an adult, lol.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And I don't believe gay men find other men attractive either. I believe there are other things going which lead them to be with them, but being attracted isn't one of them.

And don't even bother trying to tell me that humans don't get with other humans they aren't attracted to, because we both know that isn't true. Witness the little trollops who marry 80 year old men. THat has nothing to do with attraction.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Your unsubstantiated claims are taken as proof LOL


----------



## Samson (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> And don't even bother trying to tell me that humans don't get with other humans they aren't attracted to, because we both know that isn't true. Witness the little trollops who marry 80 year old men. THat has nothing to do with attraction.



Let's make sense out of the universe by making the exception the rule.




Welcome to USMB


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



I'm simply saying that according to your claim - that being gay is a CHOICE - I should be able to flip a switch and enjoy kissing and having sex with men. That's what you alleged, and I'm calling it out as untrue. There is no switch I could ever flip that would make me enjoy sleeping with a man.

To also suggest that "men can't be attracted to other men" is (in your own words) a completely unsubstantiated claim.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Congratulations on not being affected with whatever it is that makes others commit gay acts. OBVIOUSLY others are.

IF gay were something natural it would affect more than 3% of the population. You can't name a single other genetic trait that only occurs in 3% of the population.

And heck I'm not even opposed to gays being gay. Free world man, do your thing. Just don't lie about what it is. It's a choice.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



What is this arbitrary 3% threshold? Did you just sort of make that up? 

Along that same line of thought - what about lefthandedness, which affects about 11% of the population? Are you going to say that being left-handed is a "choice" too, or are people just born that way and tend to favor one over the other? 

Does 50% of the population have to be left-handed for you to consider it to be valid?


----------



## Samson (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...








# Achondroplasia (one per 26,000 to 40,000 births) 
# SED (one per 95,000 births) 
# Diastrophic dysplasia (one per 110,000 births) 

all are types of dwarfism.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Generally its accepted that 3% of the adult population in this country is gay.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> Generally its accepted that 3% of the adult population in this country is gay.



But the numbers in kids is climing exponentially.  Odd for a "innate" trait. 

How do you explain this for example?




> CDC Reports Troubling Rise in HIV Infections Among Young People
> 
> *Young people aged 13 to 24 made up about 26 percent of all new diagnoses in 2010, even as other demographics have remained relatively stable*, according to new information from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention CDC Reports Troubling Rise in HIV Infections Among Young People | ENDGAME: AIDS in Black America | FRONTLINE | PBS



Which brings us back full circle to the topic of this thread.  It seems "monkey see, monkey do" is having deadly consequences...courtesy in part of those childrens' theme parks that allow the "good message of the church of LGBT" to make its impact...

*VV  Keven Western Ignores This Post, It's Information and Link   VV*


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



No (I think you misunderstood). You said "if something was natural it would affect more than 3%". I was wondering where you came up with that standard threshold. 

Why is it that if something affects less than 3% it's "not natural"? There are plenty of perfectly natural conditions and states that affect 0.01% of the population - for instance.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



yes, diseases and genetic mutations and such, that is true. But if being gay were like being black, or being blue eyed, or being left handed, or some other trait it naturally follows that it would be seen in a similar number of people, but it is not. 

Why? Because being gay has nothing to do with genes and everything to do with choice. Now granted, in many cases those choices are made because of unusual circumstances or whatever, but its a choice none the less.

What I don't get is why the big deal admitting it. We live in the US of A, if a man chooses to be gay, shut up and leave him alone.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...




And yet I am a gay person and I can assure you that I made no choice in my attractions.

The insistence that gays choose their orientation is the lie.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> yes, diseases and genetic mutations and such, that is true. But if being gay were like being black, or being blue eyed, or being left handed, or some other trait it naturally follows that it would be seen in a similar number of people, but it is not.




Dude, you're digging yourself in a huge hole here, lol.

 "But if being gay were like being blue eyed... or some other trait"...

What about being redheaded? That occurs in about 1.5% of the population (naturally, of course). Compare that to about 3.8% of Americans identify as GAY, which is a percentage over TWO TIMES that number.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > yes, diseases and genetic mutations and such, that is true. But if being gay were like being black, or being blue eyed, or being left handed, or some other trait it naturally follows that it would be seen in a similar number of people, but it is not.
> ...











Red Head is a choice.



>>>>


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Seawytch - I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I'm like 98% sure BillyZane knows a lot more about you than you do.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> And yet I am a gay person and I can assure you that I made no choice in my attractions.
> 
> The insistence that gays choose their orientation is the lie.



Well then, stop the presses, tell the scientists to go home and roll up the carpet...the hard data is in!  Seawytch has pronounced that gays are "born that way".  Nothing more to see here..



We had a stallion that we trained artificial insemination too young and never let him cover a live mare.  From then on all he would get excited at was the sight of his "special halter" and the dummy mount.  He wouldn't give mares the time of day after they also squealed & kicked at his young advances.  He was both conditioned to the dummy and aversion conditioned_ away from _mares.  If you could interview him, his kneejerk erections at the sight of the dummy or the halter would absolutely feel to him "born that way".  Yet we know for a fact he was not.

As astute as Seawytch's "objective observations" are, the Mayo Clinic leaves us with plenty of room to doubt:



> *One of the most obvious examples of an environmental
> factor that increases the chances of an individual becoming
> an offender is if he or she were sexually abused as a child*.
> This relationship is known as the &#8220;victim-to-abuser cycle&#8221;
> ...



And of course there's this, a compilation of over 300 studies backing the name of the title:



> Conditioning and Sexual Behavior, A Review
> http://www.pphp.concordia.ca/fac/pfaus/Pfaus-Kippin-Centeno(2001).pdf
> James G. Pfaus,1 Tod E. Kippin, and Soraya Centeno
> Center for Studies in Behavioral Neurobiology, Department of Psychology, Concordia
> University, 1455 deMaisonneuve Bldg. W., Montre´al, Que´bec, H3G 1M8 Canada



That last link takes the Mayo Clinic findings one more step.  The review found that not only is sexual behavior/preference conditioned, but it is done by social cues on which early first experiences to choose by what is the current trend or fashion in mates..  Translating that, what we approve of socially we should expect to see more of.  And wouldnt' you know...just since the "gay is cool" media blitz, we've seen a sudden sharp spike upwards in boys ages 13-24 coming down with HIV.

Monkey see, monkey do.  It's not just a saying.  It is our collective reality.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 11, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > And yet I am a gay person and I can assure you that I made no choice in my attractions.
> ...




Scientists are in consensus that it isn't a choice either, but in a free country, who cares?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 11, 2014)

Child molesters have no choice in their attraction.   Thrill killers have no choice in their compulsions .  Sadists have no choice in their method of achieving sexual release.  What's the difference between these deviants and homosexuals?   Homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal behavior.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 11, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Child molesters have no choice in their attraction.



The difference between a child molester and consenting adults is one is a rapist.



Katzndogz said:


> Thrill killers have no choice in their compulsions .



The difference between a Thrill Killer and consenting adulsts is one is a murderer.



Katzndogz said:


> Sadists have no choice in their method of achieving sexual release.



There are no laws barring Sadists from getting Civilly Married to a consenting adult (who would probably be a masocist).

In all 50 States Sadists can get married to someone who consents to a member of the opposite sex already and to a member of the same sex in - what is the count now - 17 states.



Katzndogz said:


> What's the difference between these deviants and homosexuals?   Homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal behavior.



Ones a rapist - which is illegal.

Ones a murdering - which is illegal.

One has no barriers to Civil Marriage.

One is denied Civil Marriage for no compelling government interest for treating like situated couples equally.  Like situated being tax paying, US Citizen, non-related, infertile, consenting adults in a different sex relationship and tax paying, US Citizen, non-related, infertile, consenting adults in a same sex relationship.



>>>>


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 11, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Child molesters have no choice in their attraction.   Thrill killers have no choice in their compulsions .  Sadists have no choice in their method of achieving sexual release.  What's the difference between these deviants and homosexuals?   Homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal behavior.



Oh my, Katz. You compare two consenting adults who reach a mutual agreement with one another with cold-blooded murderers and individuals who will forcefully penetrate innocent children against their will. 

Sorry to be so blunt here, but you're an asshole. I really mean that with all my heart.


----------



## Samson (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Child molesters have no choice in their attraction.   Thrill killers have no choice in their compulsions .  Sadists have no choice in their method of achieving sexual release.  What's the difference between these deviants and homosexuals?   Homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal behavior.
> ...



Agreed, I prefer to compare queers with dwarves, who are deviants as a result of birth defects, and are as often placed in performing arts for employment opportunities.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 11, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Child molesters have no choice in their attraction.   Thrill killers have no choice in their compulsions .  Sadists have no choice in their method of achieving sexual release.  What's the difference between these deviants and homosexuals?   Homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal behavior.
> ...



Change the law and the age of consent can be five years old.   It's arbitrary anyway.  The point is none of them had any choice in how they feel.  Which is exactly why homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal, the lack of the ability to make a different decision in their feelings translates to a lack of ability to make an alternative decision as to their behavior.  Incidentally something I can understand.  That does not mean that their inability means that everyone else must accept deviancy as normal.

Sorry but consenting adult when the adult who consents is also a deviant is not a reason to consider deviancy normal.  After all, there was never a question that the man killed and eaten by gay lover Armin Meiwes was anything but a consenting adult .  It was always known that the murder was done in privacy.   Were both killer and victim not insane perverts?  

Pedophilia has already been removed from the list of mental  deviancy, just like homosexuality was years ago.   I have no objections to homosexuality.  In the main it is benign.  When homosexual behavior becomes a form of normal behavior it becomes toxic and opens the door for any perversion to demand normalcy.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 11, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Change the law and the age of consent can be five years old.   It's arbitrary anyway.  The point is none of them had any choice in how they feel.  Which is exactly why homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal, the lack of the ability to make a different decision in their feelings translates to a lack of ability to make an alternative decision as to their behavior.  Incidentally something I can understand.  That does not mean that their inability means that everyone else must accept deviancy as normal.
> 
> *Sorry but consenting adult when the adult who consents is also a deviant is not a reason to consider deviancy normal*.  After all, there was never a question that the man killed and eaten by gay lover Armin Meiwes was anything but a consenting adult .  It was always known that the murder was done in privacy.   Were both killer and victim not insane perverts?
> 
> Pedophilia has already been removed from the list of mental  deviancy, just like homosexuality was years ago.   I have no objections to homosexuality.  In the main it is benign.  When homosexual behavior becomes a form of normal behavior it becomes toxic and opens the door for any perversion to demand normalcy.



You bring up an interesting point here.  People who are mentally ill are not capable of legal consent to sex.  Considering all that gays know about HIV, when gay men go out and have scores of anonymous partners without protection, as is often the case from their hypersexuality [see: survivors of child molestation and mental symptoms], they are nothing but suicidal.  Ergo, they are mentally ill....

...and not, therefore, capable of consent...


----------



## Barb (Feb 11, 2014)

Samson said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Are you still going on about deviance, squid man?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



No, Katz, don't backtrack here. I understand fully that you have an opinion that being gay should never be considered "normal". That's NOT what I was upset about. 

I was upset that you compared gay people to the likes of murderers and molesters, individuals who are violent, ruthless, sociopaths who have no regard for any life but their own. It's total bullshit.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> No, Katz, don't backtrack here. I understand fully that you have an opinion that being gay should never be considered "normal". That's NOT what I was upset about.
> 
> I was upset that you compared gay people to the likes of murderers and molesters, individuals who are violent, ruthless, sociopaths who have no regard for any life but their own. It's total bullshit.



Whoo boy, then do I have a post for you to read pal.  It's post number #1354 Here: http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...reme-court-stops-gay-marriage-in-utah-91.html which is my response to "Seawytch's" unbelievably calloused and frankly apathic statement about a child being sodomized by a man.  These are actually her very words regarding Harvey Milk's "sexuality", I kid you not :



> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, he should have been prosecuted for statutory rape. Of course, *someone would have had to give a big enough shit about a 17 year old homeless hustler living on the streets,  to press charges*.
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 12, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Child molesters have no choice in their attraction.   Thrill killers have no choice in their compulsions .  Sadists have no choice in their method of achieving sexual release.  *What's the difference between these deviants and homosexuals?  * Homosexuals want their deviancy considered normal behavior.



Another person who cannot or will not see the OBVIOUS difference between behavior that hurts others and behavior that is consensual and hurts no one.   


Pretty scary to have someone like that walking around.   Very sociopathic.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > No, Katz, don't backtrack here. I understand fully that you have an opinion that being gay should never be considered "normal". That's NOT what I was upset about.
> ...



Is Seawytch the spokesperson for gay people, and does everything she does or say apply to all gays? Not sure I follow. 

And Harvey Milk. I don't know much about him beyond the normal stuff, but even if he was with a minor what does that have to do with comparing gays (as a group) to murderers and child rapists? There are a lot of Christians that do really bad things, but it's unfair to say that "because you're Christian" you molest alter boys - for instance - because a handful of priests engaged in such acts. 

Another thing, in Harvey Milk's era, I think the 16 was much more of an acceptable age for engaging in consensual sex. Remember when Elvis was with that young, young cousin of his? Didn't the relationship begin at 14? Not saying it's right or wrong, just saying it was a different day and age and you have to take that into consideration. 16-18 was considered an adult.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> *Is Seawytch the spokesperson for gay people, and does everything she does or say apply to all gays*? Not sure I follow.
> 
> And Harvey Milk. I don't know much about him beyond the normal stuff, but even if he was with a minor what does that have to do with comparing gays (as a group) to murderers and child rapists? There are a lot of Christians that do really bad things, but it's unfair to say that "because you're Christian" you molest alter boys - for instance - because a handful of priests engaged in such acts.
> 
> *Another thing, in Harvey Milk's era, I think the 16 was much more of an acceptable age for engaging in consensual sex*. Remember when Elvis was with that young, young cousin of his? Didn't the relationship begin at 14? Not saying it's right or wrong, just saying it was a different day and age and you have to take that into consideration. 16-18 was considered an adult.



Seawytch may not speak for all gays, but over 60+ gay groups in the US, Mexico and Cananda that also know about Milk's biography did lobby the US Postal service, successfully, to make a commemorative stamp for their icon who in California law is described verbatim as "the embodiment of the LGBT movement across the nation and the world".  That same law requires school children as young as kindergarten to celebrate Milk's sexual-political achievements.

As to the second part in bold above, I duly note that you also are apologizing for and defending a sexual crime against a minor boy who was on drugs and mentally ill.  You do realize as you defend, that those are three situations which rendered the boy incapable of legal consent, yes?  

Your logic appears to be "since the messiah committed these felonies in the past when these abuses of children were more acceptable, it mitigates the abuse and makes it something less than what it actually was"...

..which is a very disturbing viewpoint for someone advocating for LGBTers to get access to adoptable orphans via marriage in a state like Utah...

Would you like to rephrase what you just said or will you stand by it?


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 12, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



No one should care, cept that you keep lying about it. 

After reading some of your posts its quite clear that you HATE men and so chose to be "born gay"

The reasons for your hatred are less clear, and even less of my business. Just stop lying and pretending like you were born gay and we should all have to accept it as normal


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > *Is Seawytch the spokesperson for gay people, and does everything she does or say apply to all gays*? Not sure I follow.
> ...



One other thing, it was Jerry Lee Lewis, not Elvis, who married his cousin, and she was 13.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> One other thing, it was Jerry Lee Lewis, not Elvis, who married his cousin, and she was 13.



Good point, my mistake. Elvis's wife however was pretty young when the relationship began regardless...


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > One other thing, it was Jerry Lee Lewis, not Elvis, who married his cousin, and she was 13.
> ...



She was 14 when they met, I'm not sure when sexual relations began.


>>>>


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Seawytch may not speak for all gays, but over 60+ gay groups in the US, Mexico and Cananda that also know about Milk's biography did lobby the US Postal service, successfully, to make a commemorative stamp for their icon who in California law is described verbatim as "the embodiment of the LGBT movement across the nation and the world".  That same law requires school children as young as kindergarten to celebrate Milk's sexual-political achievements.
> 
> As to the second part in bold above, I duly note that you also are apologizing for and defending a sexual crime against a minor boy who was on drugs and mentally ill.  You do realize as you defend, that those are three situations which rendered the boy incapable of legal consent, yes?
> 
> ...



Please, can we not do this? I'm trying to have a respectable conversation here. I stated EXPLICITLY that I didn't know much about the Harvey Milk situation. My comment of 16 being considered an "adult" in the 1950s/60s/70s was under the assumption the relationship was consensual and that the parties involved did not have any serious vulnerabilities.

And regardless (going back to the original point - again) you can't pull a singular story out from a singular gay man and say it somehow represents the entire gay population. I can find straight murderers, rapists, serial killers, fraudsters, etc - but none of those people "represent" the population at large. I can even find very prominent and famous straight figures who were sexual monsters (queue BILL CLINTON). 

A person is innocent until proven guilty. No one should be compared to a rapist because they choose to sleep (as an adult, consensually) with members of the same sex. No one.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

WorldWatcher said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > BillyZane said:
> ...



Yes, perhaps Elivs wasn't the best example (was just something from off the top of the head). Jerry Lee Lewis was a better one.

Ultimately, I think it's universally accepted that 60 years ago the "age of consent" was much younger - that's the main point.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch may not speak for all gays, but over 60+ gay groups in the US, Mexico and Cananda that also know about Milk's biography did lobby the US Postal service, successfully, to make a commemorative stamp for their icon who in California law is described verbatim as "the embodiment of the LGBT movement across the nation and the world".  That same law requires school children as young as kindergarten to celebrate Milk's sexual-political achievements.
> ...



You do however admit that when gays such as SeaWytch try to make excuses for the guy rather than just saying he was an asshole it appears that the entire community supports what he did , don't you?

Pretty simple, I condemn assholes whether they are in my demographic or not, I'm sorry but many liberal groups do not. They simply excuse the behavior with some snide remark about he doesn't represent all of us, then they bring up some irrelevant bullshit and move on.

In the 50s and 60s and before even younger women married than do today. But marriage is FAR different than rape. Even today consensual sex laws make allowances for marriage to underage women


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch may not speak for all gays, *but over 60+ gay groups in the US, Mexico and Canada that also know about Milk's biography did lobby the US Postal service, successfully, to make a commemorative stamp for their icon who in California law is described verbatim as "the embodiment of the LGBT movement across the nation and the world"*.  That same law requires school children as young as kindergarten to celebrate Milk's sexual-political achievements.
> ...



No, we cannot "not do this" because the topic of the church of LGBT's messiah, Harvey Milk is germane to the topic of inappropriate access/exposure of children to deviant sexuality which is the topic of this thread.

Your claims that Harvey Milk is a "singular gay man" are falling on deaf ears.  See the part above in bold red for the explanation as to why.  Harvey Milk was made into more than just a "singular gay man" by the LGBT movement itself.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



All of whom, like gays, feel that they had no choice and were "born that way".   Yet we somehow do not consider the behavior of those born that way normal behavior.  At least not right now.  That will come.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 12, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...




Since I don't hate men that makes you a complete idiot. You may have been born that way, but you can change.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Once again (and this is a very fair statement) you can't judge the entire gay population off the actions of one man. That's fucking ridiculous! If he was indeed a child molester, of course I think it would be wrong to admire him - however regardless he was just one man.

Can we call all straight people "perverted rapists" because hundreds of millions of people look up to Bill Clinton? That man has a dark, twisted history - btw - if you haven't looked into it.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > No, Katz, don't backtrack here. I understand fully that you have an opinion that being gay should never be considered "normal". That's NOT what I was upset about.
> ...




McKinley was in his 30s when he committed suicide. He and Milk were together for 5 years. Your math needs work


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Once again (and this is a very fair statement) you can't judge the entire gay population off the actions of one man. That's fucking ridiculous! If he was indeed a child molester, of course I think it would be wrong to admire him - however regardless he was just one man.
> 
> Can we call all straight people "perverted rapists" because hundreds of millions of people look up to Bill Clinton? That man has a dark, twisted history - btw - if you haven't looked into it.



People don't look up to Bill Clinton for having an affair or his dark/twisted political past.  They look up to him because of how strong the economy was under his Administration.  Of course his dark deeds detracted from his image.

In contrast, Harvey Milk's dark deeds are intrinsic to his celebrated status.  His sexuality was and is the main issue of his uniqueness and fame.  It is his sexuality for which OVER 60 LGBT groups in Canada, the US and Mexico lobbied to have a commemorative stamp made of him, complete with rainbow "USA' in the upper right corner.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Once again (and this is a very fair statement) you can't judge the entire gay population off the actions of one man. That's fucking ridiculous! If he was indeed a child molester, of course I think it would be wrong to admire him - however regardless he was just one man.
> ...



Is Milk celebrated for being openly gay during an era where gays were ridiculed, or is he celebrated - specifically - because he had sex with a man much younger than he was?

Which one is it, Sillhouette?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Is Milk celebrated for being openly gay during an era where gays were ridiculed, or is he celebrated - specifically - because he had sex with a man much younger than he was?
> 
> Which one is it, Sillhouette?



He is celebrated for being open about his particular sexual orientation while holding a public office.  That is the kernel of his celebrated status.  Google it.

For details on his sexual orientation, please read my signature.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 12, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Is Milk celebrated for being openly gay during an era where gays were ridiculed, or is he celebrated - specifically - because he had sex with a man much younger than he was?
> ...



No I understand. I agree - Harvey is celebrated for being openly gay while in office. He is not celebrated for being with a younger person. That's my point. 

What are we talking about anyways? I think we've lost sight of the discussion, lol.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> No I understand. I agree - Harvey is celebrated for being openly gay while in office. He is not celebrated for being with a younger person. That's my point.
> 
> What are we talking about anyways? I think we've lost sight of the discussion, lol.



OK, now I'm confused.  Is "openly gay" the same as having a "_penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems_", one of which at least was a minor on drugs?

That last quote in italics was taken directly from his biography on page 180.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 12, 2014)

Kevin?  Is "openly gay" the same as having a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems?


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> No I understand. I agree - Harvey is celebrated for being openly gay while in office. He is not celebrated *for being with a younger person*. That's my point.
> 
> What are we talking about anyways? I think we've lost sight of the discussion, lol.



You mean a 16 year old minor homeless teen with substance abuse issues and mental illness.  One of many Milk took in to sodomize.  It is part of the topic because of the nature of the cult of LGBT and its seemingly unending quest to do a hard sell of itself to children or about accessing children.

Gay days at Disney is all about that access.  Gay days at Disney is about adults showing up in unison, wearing themed t-shirts that represent a sexual lifestyle, at a childrens' theme park, in order to purposefully expose children to that sexual lifestyle theme.  They do so unannounced [so people don't know to keep their children away] and they do so at the busiest time of year just after school gets out.

This is not one whit different than a creeper in a trench coat waiting to pop into the schoolyard just as recess lets out to flash the kids with an inappropriate topic for the schoolyard.

People who defend, minimize and make excuses for inappropriate sexual access to minors and troubled teens have no business trying to make a hard sell to even younger children at Disney...


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 13, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Kevin?  Is "openly gay" the same as having a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems?



There are pedophiles and there are gay people. Two different things. If Harvey Milk was a pedophile (again, I don't know much about the guy) then obviously he's not worthy of looking up to in any way.

You're not talking to an H. Milk spokesperson; I can give two shits about him.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin?  Is "openly gay" the same as having a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems?
> ...



Well, you might want to pass the message on then to the 60 + LGBT groups in Mexico, Canada and the US that worked tirelessly to commission a postage stamp of him with your rainbow logo, all while they knew quite a bit much about the guy and his sexual orientation, which they label as "gay"...so...yeah...better get on that:


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you gotten ahold of those 60 LGBT groups across the Northern Hemisphere Kevin?  Have you told them how you feel about Harvey Milk being the messiah?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 13, 2014)

Again - not a Harvey Milk researcher, promoter, or spokesperson. I told you what I thought about the guy. 

Please take note that gay people existed before him, and will exist long after he's been completely forgotten.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Again, you're justifying.

Here's my "problem" with the so called LGBT community. There is no person or group of persons who they won't try to convince others is normal.  Within 10 years they will be claiming that pedophiles are born that way, and their behavior shouldn't be criminalized. You know what I say is true. 

And THIS is where it begins, with a fag who molested a teen age boy, any legitimate movement should separate themselves from someone such as that guy, not take him in as one of their own.

And here is where I'm sure you're a hypocrite, I'm QUITE sure that you condemn the entire Catholic church for the behavior of a few of their priests in regards to sex. And rightfully so as many in the church covered up the behavior and made excuses for it.

How loudly would you scream if the Church built a monument to a priest who was a known pedophile, but did good deeds otherwise?

I'm sure SeaWytch the liar will excuse this as another bad comparison, but as with Joe Pa it is completely valid.


----------



## BillyZane (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Again - not a Harvey Milk researcher, promoter, or spokesperson. I told you what I thought about the guy.
> 
> Please take note that gay people existed before him, and will exist long after he's been completely forgotten.



And that excuses gays from celebrating this guy how?


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 13, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



What the hell are you talking about Sillhouette? I've got nothing against Christians. It'd be silly to condemn the entire Church for the actions of a few human individuals. It's the teachings that matter, ultimately. Don't call me a hypocrite proactively please. 

Again I'm defending people who are gay, not the popular ideals of those running the LBGT movement. Two different things.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 13, 2014)

BillyZane said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Again - not a Harvey Milk researcher, promoter, or spokesperson. I told you what I thought about the guy.
> ...



Dude, I don't fucking know. People - gay and straight - worship individuals all the time without knowing the _true _story behind the icon. People worship Clinton but he's a lying, murdering rapist. People worship Mandela but he did a lot of horrible things too. 

Again, I don't understand why this thread has become a "try and defend Harvey Milk" thread. It's about holding a gay day at Disney.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Again, I don't understand why this thread has become a "try and defend Harvey Milk" thread. It's about holding a gay day at Disney.




It's an attempt to paint homosexuals with the broad-brush of pedophilia and raping minors.

Isn't that obvious?


>>>>


----------



## Samson (Feb 13, 2014)

WorldWatcher said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I don't understand why this thread has become a "try and defend Harvey Milk" thread. It's about holding a gay day at Disney.
> ...



Probably a Chic-fil-a Plot.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 13, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Dude, I don't fucking know. *People - gay and straight - worship individuals all the time without knowing the true story behind the icon*. People worship Clinton but he's a lying, murdering rapist. People worship Mandela but he did a lot of horrible things too.
> 
> Again, I don't understand why this thread has become a "try and defend Harvey Milk" thread. It's about holding a gay day at Disney.



Well, see, here's the problem.  AFTER telling people about his sex crimes against those incapable of consent by virtue of their young age and/or their drug addiction and/or their mental illness, those people CONTINUE to defend Harvey Milk's sex life.

He isn't celebrated for his poetry, or his inventing the cotton gin, or being one of the founding fathers of the country.  No, alas, the church of LGBT celebrate this one thing about him: That he was "openly gay" and held a public office while being so.

He was and is a terrible choice as a "civil rights" icon.  The most telling part of the story is once or even if his followers know what his crimes were, they have not denounced him but instead ramped up their veneration of him.  

His crimes against teens have been easily accessed by search engines on the internet for a very long time now.  No one who avidly promotes him can claim ignorance. 

Nice try though.  Which again, appears evident as a defense/minimalization/excuse for the inexcusable. 

At Disney, it is now the defending the creeper in the red-t-shirt trench coat descending upon Disney each year as recess is let out and the playground flooded with unsuspecting kids.  There is a very unnerving trend of the church of LGBT doing a hard sell of their sexual deviance to youngsters.  If they were all "born that way", why the hard _sell_?  

What was the trojan horse for this behavior again?...oh, yes..I forgot, "reducing bullying...gay teen suicides"... What about the three boys who committed suicide from Harvey Milk's inappropriate actual physical sexual abuse of them [in contrast to the psychological abuse allowed at Disney each June]?  Don't they count?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 15, 2014)

Samson said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Don't forget the millions who "liked" the boycott A&E facebook page just hours after it was set up to protest suppression of free speech against gay marriage by Phil Robertson of Duck Dynasty..


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 18, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> BillyZane said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



The  bible of Gay Media Manipulators, a brilliant book **After the Ball: How America Will Conquer Its Fear and Hatred of Gays ....by two devious homosexuals, Marshall Kirk, a researcher in neuropsychiatry and Hunter Madsen -.   This powerfully persuasive, perverse and popular 1989 book presents an impassioned plea, for homosexual activists to implement an aggressive, *concerted and organized campaign to mold public perceptions*. It is basically a blueprint for the Gay Agenda, it makes the following statement -

We argue that for all practical purposes, gays should be considered to have been born gay, even though *sexual orientation, for most humans, seems to be the product of a complex interaction between innate predispositions and environmental factors during childhood and early adolescence *(page 184);


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 18, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin?  Is "openly gay" the same as having a penchant for young waifs with substance abuse problems?
> ...



Harvey Milk is the "poster boy" for the Gay Agenda - If you support the Gay Agenda you will  be  associated with Milk and his Minions.  

Gays represent an obscenely large percentage of the pedophile population - homosexuality is also associated with Pedophilia - like it or not. 

Gays are grossly over represented among serial killers as well - *further reason to keep them at arms length from Children. *

LGBT are all part of the same mixed bag of nuts - there's a few otherwise decent ones in there , but for the most part - it's a bag of nuts that belongs in the closet.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 18, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Harvey Milk is one person and in no way represents gay people in general. In 250 years no one's going to even know who Harvey Milk is, but there will still be gay people. You seem to be particularly eager to maintain this association as a "valid point" in the debate, but unfortunately you're wrong. 

This debate is becoming pointless. If we keep moving forward, you will continue to post notes about how much you dislike gay people because they're gay, and I'll post notes about how I can care less if an individual is gay, and we'll go back and forth in an endless loop.

GreenBean dislikes gays and will interact with them with disdain.
KevinWestern will treat them like anyone else. 

Settled. Move on?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 18, 2014)

KevinWestern said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



Kevin - generally  treat YOU with courtesy because you are a gentlemen and a scholar despite your twisted political ideology.

When you say "you will treat them like anyone else"  I can assume that to mean that you are not one of *"THEM"*  -  If so , that would explain your ability to represent yourself in a rational and reasonable manner.

Yup - Move On.  But later Gator - I gotta go shovel Snow.


----------



## KevinWestern (Feb 18, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Yup - Move On.  But later Gator - I gotta go shovel Snow.



Ha! That's one good thing about apartment dwelling.. I haven't touched a shovel all season!


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 18, 2014)

*February 13, 2008*

*Unmasking the "gay" agenda*

    By J. Matt Barber

*Balance of Power*

Americans who self-identify as "gay" or lesbian comprise roughly one to three percent of the population. Yet the homosexual movement  led by extremist homosexual pressure groups like the so-called Human Rights Campaign (HRC)  represent, per capita, one of America's most powerful and well-funded political lobbies. Consider that HRC and the HRC foundation alone have an annual budget in excess of 50 million.

Through a carefully crafted, decades-old propaganda campaign, homosexual activists have successfully cast homosexuals  many of whom enjoy positions of influence and affluence  as a disadvantaged minority. They have repackaged and sold to the public behaviors which thousands of years of history, every major world religion and uncompromising human biology have long identified as immoral and sexually deviant.

*The Goal*

...

Unmasking the "gay" agenda


----------



## bodecea (Feb 18, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> KevinWestern said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



"THEM"   *cue scary music


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 18, 2014)

bodecea said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > KevinWestern said:
> ...



How about the TWILIGHT ZONE  - instead we could call it the PERVERT ZONE

You are about to enter another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a vile land of sexual dementia . Next stop, the Pervert Zone!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 18, 2014)

Caroljo said:


> I'm not anti-gay...but i am against gays getting "married".
> What i don't get is, they talk about wanting the same rights and benefits that the rest of us have.  They want to make being gay a normal thing.  But then they do things like this...not so much having the "event" as how they dress and act out in public.  Even heterosexual couples don't do things like this..their actions at these events are not "normal".  I'm sure a lot of gay couples don't go overboard with this, i know quite a few that you would have no idea they are gay.  Then you get the wierdo's that want to dress extravagantly like women and they just plain look stupid!
> 
> With this, how are we supposed to believe they want to be "equal"?????



Caroljo, DISNEY is doing "this".
Called marketing.
American as apple pie, baseball and cheese burgers.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am not going on gay day to Disney and I have no problems with gay folks.
They are telling people what day it is so why would anyone oppose it?
If you ain't going who gives a shit?


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 18, 2014)

Gadawg73 said:


> They are telling people what day it is so why would anyone oppose it?



The fact of the matter is they {The Gays} objected strenuously when Disney posted signs at the entrance the first year warning families that it was a gay-fest - the signs were removed at the Gays request.  

Local groups hired an aerial advertising company to fly a banner over the area to forewarn families -  the gays didn't like this either -but tough Noogies -  They want to ambush decent hard working families, they want to get near your kids - they want every opportunity possible to indoctrinate Children and intimidate decent and moral families.  They _simply adore_ ramming their Agenda down the throats of decent and moral people.


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 19, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > They are telling people what day it is so why would anyone oppose it?
> ...



And the homoeroticism returns. Ramming and throats. Makes me tingly...


A Short History of Disney World and Gay Days in Orlando

In the end, persistence, tolerance, and economics won out. The espionage efforts have proven *expensive and ineffectual*. The Southern Baptist boycott has been pretty much a failure, and Pat Robertson's dire warnings of hell and brimstone have *failed to set the city on fire*. Now, hotels are rushing to become a Gay Days Co-Host Hotel property, national businesses like Bud Light & Esurance are sponsors, national media attend and highlight the major economic benefits, and the Mayor of Orlando and the Mayor of the Board of County Commissioners have offered *Gay Days visitors a hearty welcome and have even attended Gay Days events.*​


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 19, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



By  Pete Werner 
Gay Man 
DIS Founder/Webmaster



> ...Ive watched over the years as Gay Days has grown in scope and size. *What once was a small group of well-meaning gay men and lesbians has grown  and in my opinion, deformed  into what is now nothing more than a vile spectacle of self indulgence and indecency....*
> 
> I cant help but think of, and *feel sorry for  the unsuspecting family who saved for years for a once in a lifetime trip  only to arrive and find that Disney had in fact, been invaded by he-women and shaved down muscle boys.* By itself that would not be a problem, but the sheer number of people who seem to go out of their way to rub their sexuality in everyones face during this event is nothing short of disgraceful. Is the Magic Kingdom REALLY the place for a 5 year old to ask his father why those two men are kissing? Is it really up to any person to decide for that parent when, or if, they will have that conversation with their child?...
> 
> ...





*Disney Gay Days - Why Im not going to Gay Days this year*


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 19, 2014)

Families that go are afforded choice Beanie...they can turn around and not go in...head over to Universal. No family to date has been shackled and drug into the Magic Kingdom. 

130,000 to 150,000 visitors each June. Ah, capitalism.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 19, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > They are telling people what day it is so why would anyone oppose it?
> ...



I know many gay folk that are decent and moral people.
No longer will you and your mob be allowed to publicly proclaim them as 2nd class humans withiout us telling you very loudly you are wrong.
So get used to it.
Even us southern straight red necks know what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 19, 2014)

Gadawg73 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...





> I know many gay folk that are decent and moral people.


Me too - so what ?




> No longer will you and your mob be allowed to publicly proclaim them as 2nd class humans withiout us telling you very loudly you are wrong.



2nd Class Humans - that's a nasty term.  They deserve the same treatment that is granted a mongoloid person . Mongolism is is a chromosomal disorder caused by an error in cell division that results in an extra chromosome.   Homosexuality - theoretically - is  a different defect , in *SOME* queers it is possibly caused by an enzyme imbalance in the brain

So basically they are two differing Birth Defects  - The difference being that Mongoloids are mentally retarded while homosexuals  are sexually retarded




> So get used to it.



Nope.




> Even us southern straight red necks know what is right and what is wrong.



You do know it's a crime against nature, and in some cases the government to marry your sister or first cousin don't you ?


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 2, 2014)

Just had to bump this thread because of the Disney move against the Boy Scouts for refusing to drink the rainbow Koolaide.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 2, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Just had to bump this thread because of the Disney move against the Boy Scouts for refusing to drink the rainbow Koolaide.



The Girl Scouts can openly promote Lesbianism, Abortion, Socalism and no repercussions - The Boy Scouts refuse to bend or break and they have been badgered for decades by Socio-Fascist Mob - unbelievable !


----------



## bodecea (Mar 2, 2014)

What a sad state hate had brought Green Bean to.   Very sad.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2014)

bodecea said:


> What a sad state hate had brought Green Bean to.   Very sad.



Rejection of the LGBT cult values does not automatically = "hate".  That's a very fascist way of trying to shut down an argument that you are quite apparently ill-equipped to defend.


----------



## Tank (Mar 3, 2014)

If I hated someone, I'd fuck them in the butt


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Tank said:


> If I hated someone, I'd fuck them in the butt




Oh ! Yeah? 
Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 3, 2014)

bodecea said:


> What a sad state hate had brought Green Bean to.   Very sad.



What a sad state your sexual dementia has brought you to bodecea.  Very Sad.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > What a sad state hate had brought Green Bean to.   Very sad.
> ...




It must suck being such a bigot. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It must suck being a pervert


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

GreenBean said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Because I don't hate gay people I am pervert?  
It really must suck to be you. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Because I don't hate gay people I am pervert?



You can disagree with the cult of LGBT without hating them.  Just like a parent can disagree with a child who is having a tantrum without hating the child.  Agreeing with the child's tantrum when you know better is the despicable and perverted offense.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Because I don't hate gay people I am pervert?
> ...




Yes you can, but when you speak words of hate towards someone for being gay you hate them. If you call someone a pervert for not having a problem with homosexuality, you hate homosexuality. See how that works? 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes, I do.  I see that a behavior can be objected to while the person remains separate.  Thanks for pointing out that gay behaviors are separate from the person.

That by the way, is going to be the hinge of the US Supreme Court's decision regarding all cases now before it regarding so-called "gay civil rights".  ie: the Court will have to weigh whether or not a limited set of deviant sexual behaviors, essentially a cult, has rights to special priveleges and immunities covered under the Constitution. 

They will have to weigh whether or not this sets a new precedent under the 14th, and which behaviors self-diagnosing as "born that way" will come next asking for ???? 

Many thanks to you for clarifying homosexuality as a behavior separate from the person!


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...




Homosexuality is a cult? 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes, it is.

1. It aggressively evangelizes.

2. It sets standards for the faithful.

3. It punishes heretics and deserters [Anne Heche is synonymous with "traitor"..lawsuits, blackmail and threats against people in power who don't deliver them every whim they want.]

4. It has a messiah: Harvey Milk.

5. It seeks to pass its dogma onto youth and children [see law in California forcing children to emulate Harvey Milk, LGBT messiah and serial pedophile]

6. It seeks to stamp out other dogma that threatens its own, like christianity's mandate to not enable homosexual takeover of a society, or islam, the same.

In fact a person would be hard-pressed to define how the church of LGBT is not like a cult instead of how it is like a cult.


----------



## justonemorevoice (Mar 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



oh brother.  want one of these:


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...




Okay, well good to know I am having a conversation with someone who lives in fantasy land. Tin foil is on sale at Walmart. Have a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Sil is certifiably in loony land.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 3, 2014)

From ya'lls perspective I undoubtedly look like I'm from looney land.  But then again, I'm considering your perspective.  See my signature for details.  I'll accept your compliments accordingly.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> From ya'lls perspective I undoubtedly look like I'm from looney land.  But then again, I'm considering your perspective.  See my signature for details.  I'll accept your compliments accordingly.




Your looney from pretty much every perspective. Harvey Milk Messiah? Lol 
Most young men probably have no idea who he is or care. What kind of church do you go to? 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 3, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> From ya'lls perspective I undoubtedly look like I'm from looney land.  But then again, I'm considering your perspective.  See my signature for details.  I'll accept your compliments accordingly.



Your signature only confirms the fact that youre a complete loon. 

Just change it to I hate gays and be done with it.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 3, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



We've got some "tax-exempt" paperwork to fill out!


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2014)

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for being LGBT friendly.
> ...



Which, of course, is all relative to what you might define _"inappropriate behavior"_ to be.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2014)

Gadawg73 said:


> I know many gay folk that are decent and moral people.
> No longer will you and your mob be allowed to publicly proclaim them as 2nd class humans withiout us telling you very loudly you are wrong.
> So get used to it.
> Even us southern straight red necks know what is right and what is wrong.



As a southern straight redneck, I hereby do declare that homosexuality is wrong (and even more idiotic than it is wrong).


----------



## Gadawg73 (Mar 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I know many gay folk that are decent and moral people.
> ...



May be wrong but does not bother me.
On your list of national priorities where does it rank?
171st or 172nd?


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2014)

bodecea said:


> What a sad state hate had brought Green Bean to.   Very sad.



In some circumstances "HATE" is a GOOD thing.  Hating homosexuality, and the promotion of it is a good thing.  Kind of like hating cancer.  So blab on all you want about "hate".  There is no association with guilt there at all. Quite the contrary, hating homosexuality and its promos, is something to be admired.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2014)

Gadawg73 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



In the top 10.  Where does it rank for Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer ?  Apparently not too high when she is more concerned with this >>  https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...SBHP8hvvVOrH8vGh198vgQgzQUqkSRTS_39rqmR8s-yKF

than this >>  https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...xUuD0qGEoPCxIK3V4n2GQbg4FJHVpdxUX4W1HbvOZuxxY


----------



## Gadawg73 (Mar 3, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Top 10? LOL
I can name 50 business issues that cost Americans jobs ahead of gay issues and you list it as a top 10.
Sorry fella, you do not qualify as a conservative if gay issues are more important to you than business issues.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 3, 2014)

Gadawg73 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Sorry fella, you do not qualify as a Conservative if you think that business issues are more important than what defines a true Conservative >> CONSERVING America's values, principles, and culture.  Actually, business issues has little to do with being a Conservative, unless you're talking about the Reaganist Psuedo-Conservatism created by the great NON-Conservative Ronald Reagan, which young people (under 40) ludicrously think is Conservatism.

  This psuedo-conservatism is nothing but the after-affects of a greedy guy who had one of the highest paying employee jobs in America, and didn't want to pay the customary tax rates of his era (70-94%), and thus created the "movie star tax" (28%), along with a scam job about small govt, low taxes, low spending, which ridiculously, and pathetically is what passes for Conservatism nowadays to young people, too young to remember the pre-Reagan REAL Conservatism. 

Along with them, are the older guys (Romney, Mitch McConnell, George W. Bush, etc) who go along with it, because they know too many votes are locked up in it to do otherwise.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 4, 2014)

It seems awfully strange for a business that is based on cartoon characters (Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, etc), and still is primarily an attraction designed for children, to want to have anything whatsoever to do with homosexuals.  It would seem that if parents would *boycott Disney World* over their absurd Gay Days, DW would lose far more money than they would ever gain by any associations with the weird ones.

I've never heard of this before, and I suspect that most people haven't either.  Sometimes people have to get up off the couch and get involved, if they don't want to see their society around them going to the dogs.
_
"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." _ Wake up parents.  Wake up America.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

*Walt Disney World to Boy Scouts: Allow gay Scoutmasters by 2015 or lose our funding*

BY BEN JOHNSON
Mon Mar 03, 2014 15:11 EST

ORLANDO, FL, March 3, 2014 (LifeSiteNews.com)  Walt Disney World has decided it will stop funding the local Boy Scouts of America chapter beginning next year unless the childhood group allows open homosexuals to serve as Scoutmasters.

The Disney corporation said the BSA violates its non-discrimination policy. Disney World's VoluntEARS program allows employees to trade volunteer work for donations to a charity of their choice. But the scouts will no longer be eligible for these funds.

It is not clear how much money the amusement park provided to the scouts annually. However, that revenue stream may be available again if the scouts change their policy before January 1, 2015.

*Homosexual groups said the decision is a sign of their growing influence in the culture, especially in the realm of children's entertainment.*

...

LifeSiteNews Mobile | Walt Disney World to Boy Scouts: Allow gay Scoutmasters by 2015 or lose our funding





gayfamilyrollmodel01.jpg​


----------



## protectionist (Mar 4, 2014)

American_Jihad said:


> *Walt Disney World to Boy Scouts: Allow gay Scoutmasters by 2015 or lose our funding*
> 
> BY BEN JOHNSON
> Mon Mar 03, 2014 15:11 EST
> ...



The quite extremist policies that Disney World is promulgating here is a pretty clear indication that the company has been deeply infiltrated and coerced by homo loons.  Time for normal people (especially parents) to take note and start crossing Disney off their lists of places to go.  This would be followed by a bankruptcy by the current homo ownership, or homo compromised ownership, who would than be forced to sell it to interests who are anti-homo, and would restore the park back to sanity.


----------



## Tank (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Gadawg73 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wonder why all the infatuation with gay men?


----------



## novasteve (Apr 7, 2014)

Will liberals charge people with hate crimes for mentioning that Harvey Milk and Jim Jones were good buddies?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2014)

protectionist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



And American values are government staying out of the private lives of others and keeping religion out of government.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry Gpldwater was the FATHER OF CONSERVATISM and he warned against the religious KOOKS and fought for gay rights.
That is what a true conservative does.


----------

